# Annientato, com'è andata a finire



## Luigi III (11 Giugno 2010)

*Annientato, com'è andata a finire*

Riassunto: il 14 marzo mia moglie, cha ho sposato 9 anni fa e che amo tantissimo, da cui ho avuto 2 bellissime bimbe, mi confessa di avermi tradito con un suo collega per svariati mesi. L'intervento della moglie di lui, che li ha beccati, pone fine alla tresca. Mia moglie mi chiede scusa. A me crolla il mondo addosso, ma, dopo 40-50 giorni di inferno (molti di voi sanno a cosa alludo, vero Becco? vero Amarax? ...), mi pare che fra noi il clima migliori; io acquisico un po' di fiducia e mi pare di risalire la china, anche se molto faticosamente perché il dolore è stato enorme. Qualcosa, però, non mi tornava. C'erano come dei buchi neri. Ebbene ora li ho riempiti grazie a una specie di diario di mia moglie che ho trovato 2 giorni fa. Hanno continuato a messaggiarsi e a vedersi, in barba alla mia richiesta di troncare completamente, che lei aveva accolto. Mia moglie lo ama a tal punto da stilare un elenco di accorgimenti e atteggiamenti da tenere per riprenderselo e toglierlo alla moglie (fra di essi mi ha colpito questo: "il mio corpo"; quello di mia moglie è bellissimo e certo a lui non pareva vero di poter saltare addosso a una donna così dunque l'arma sessuale per riconquistarlo). Ma lui ha voluto restare fedele alla parola data alla sua di moglie, non credo perché l'ami, ma solo perché farsi carico di lei più i loro 5 figli ... ci siamo capiti. Mia moglie sta malissimo perchè vuole solo lui, lo ama pazzamente, il tutto mentre mi manda gli sms dove dice di amare me, mi inganna di nuovo e non finisce di nuovo a letto con lui solo perchè lui non la vuole più. Quindi col corpo non mi tradisce, ma con la testa e col cuore sì.
E ora, beccata, mi chiede un'altra possibilità. Ha capito che lui l'ha usata, che è solo una stronzo, che vuole salvare la sua famiglia e il suo matrimonio, ecc., le stesse parole di 3 mesi fa. Ora, scaricata da lui, io e la famiglia, da palla al piede, diventiamo l'ultima ancora cui aggrapparsi per non restare miseramente sola. Mi sento usato, ma le voglio ancora bene, ve lo confesso, e vederla ridotta così è brutto. Non posso, però, descrivervi come mi sono sentito io, umiliato e ingannato di nuovo (che pena quando le ho chiesto se erano di nuovo andati a letto). Non ho mai provato una rabbia simile in vita mia. Lei è stata fuori tutta la notte, ma ora mi chiede di nuovo perdono, vorrebbe un'altra chance.
A 40 anni la mia vita privata sta crollando definitivamente, sto malissimo. C'è qualcuno di voi che saprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comporrtata in questo modo?


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Quando ha smesso di scrivere questo diario?
E' solo una cosa legata ai primi giorni post-smascheramento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Hai detto a lei del diario?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Riassunto: il 14 marzo mia moglie, cha ho sposato 9 anni fa e che amo tantissimo, da cui ho avuto 2 bellissime bimbe, mi confessa di avermi tradito con un suo collega per svariati mesi. L'intervento della moglie di lui, che li ha beccati, pone fine alla tresca. Mia moglie mi chiede scusa. A me crolla il mondo addosso, ma, dopo 40-50 giorni di inferno (molti di voi sanno a cosa alludo, vero Becco? vero Amarax? ...), mi pare che fra noi il clima migliori; io acquisico un po' di fiducia e mi pare di risalire la china, anche se molto faticosamente perché il dolore è stato enorme. Qualcosa, però, non mi tornava. C'erano come dei buchi neri. Ebbene ora li ho riempiti grazie a una specie di diario di mia moglie che ho trovato 2 giorni fa. Hanno continuato a messaggiarsi e a vedersi, in barba alla mia richiesta di troncare completamente, che lei aveva accolto. Mia moglie lo ama a tal punto da stilare un elenco di accorgimenti e atteggiamenti da tenere per riprenderselo e toglierlo alla moglie (fra di essi mi ha colpito questo: "il mio corpo"; quello di mia moglie è bellissimo e certo a lui non pareva vero di poter saltare addosso a una donna così dunque l'arma sessuale per riconquistarlo). Ma lui ha voluto restare fedele alla parola data alla sua di moglie, non credo perché l'ami, ma solo perché farsi carico di lei più i loro 5 figli ... ci siamo capiti. Mia moglie sta malissimo perchè vuole solo lui, lo ama pazzamente, il tutto mentre mi manda gli sms dove dice di amare me, mi inganna di nuovo e non finisce di nuovo a letto con lui solo perchè lui non la vuole più. Quindi col corpo non mi tradisce, ma con la testa e col cuore sì.
> E ora, beccata, mi chiede un'altra possibilità. Ha capito che lui l'ha usata, che è solo una stronzo, che vuole salvare la sua famiglia e il suo matrimonio, ecc., le stesse parole di 3 mesi fa. Ora, scaricata da lui, io e la famiglia, da palla al piede, diventiamo l'ultima ancora cui aggrapparsi per non restare miseramente sola. Mi sento usato, ma le voglio ancora bene, ve lo confesso, e vederla ridotta così è brutto. Non posso, però, descrivervi come mi sono sentito io, umiliato e ingannato di nuovo (che pena quando le ho chiesto se erano di nuovo andati a letto). Non ho mai provato una rabbia simile in vita mia. Lei è stata fuori tutta la notte, ma ora mi chiede di nuovo perdono, vorrebbe un'altra chance.
> A 40 anni la mia vita privata sta crollando definitivamente, sto malissimo. C'è qualcuno di voi che saprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comporrtata in questo modo?


difficile rispondere affermativamente alla tua domanda.
ma tu vuoi provare?

potrei dire che non era ancora uscita dal loop (i sentimenti, anche quelli presunti tali, non si spengono con un interruttore)
che si è innescata una "concorrenza" con la moglie
che lei non può credere che in questo scontro sia lei ad uscirne perdente
che aveva bisogno di provare a sè stessa che non aveva buttato all'aria ciò che aveva costruito in una vita solo per sollazzare un furbetto come tanti
insomma
forse (solo forse) ora potrebbe uscirne, magari un aiuto specialistico non farebbe male

ma tutto questo è secondario rispetto a quello che senti tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Riassunto: il 14 marzo mia moglie, cha ho sposato 9 anni fa e che amo tantissimo, da cui ho avuto 2 bellissime bimbe, mi confessa di avermi tradito con un suo collega per svariati mesi. L'intervento della moglie di lui, che li ha beccati, pone fine alla tresca. Mia moglie mi chiede scusa. A me crolla il mondo addosso, ma, dopo 40-50 giorni di inferno (molti di voi sanno a cosa alludo, vero Becco? vero Amarax? ...), mi pare che fra noi il clima migliori; io acquisico un po' di fiducia e mi pare di risalire la china, anche se molto faticosamente perché il dolore è stato enorme. Qualcosa, però, non mi tornava. C'erano come dei buchi neri. Ebbene ora li ho riempiti grazie a una specie di diario di mia moglie che ho trovato 2 giorni fa. Hanno continuato a messaggiarsi e a vedersi, in barba alla mia richiesta di troncare completamente, che lei aveva accolto. Mia moglie lo ama a tal punto da stilare un elenco di accorgimenti e atteggiamenti da tenere per riprenderselo e toglierlo alla moglie (fra di essi mi ha colpito questo: "il mio corpo"; quello di mia moglie è bellissimo e certo a lui non pareva vero di poter saltare addosso a una donna così dunque l'arma sessuale per riconquistarlo). Ma lui ha voluto restare fedele alla parola data alla sua di moglie, non credo perché l'ami, ma solo perché farsi carico di lei più i loro 5 figli ... ci siamo capiti. Mia moglie sta malissimo perchè vuole solo lui, lo ama pazzamente, il tutto mentre mi manda gli sms dove dice di amare me, mi inganna di nuovo e non finisce di nuovo a letto con lui solo perchè lui non la vuole più. Quindi col corpo non mi tradisce, ma con la testa e col cuore sì.
> E ora, beccata, mi chiede un'altra possibilità. Ha capito che lui l'ha usata, che è solo una stronzo, che vuole salvare la sua famiglia e il suo matrimonio, ecc., le stesse parole di 3 mesi fa. Ora, scaricata da lui, io e la famiglia, da palla al piede, diventiamo l'ultima ancora cui aggrapparsi per non restare miseramente sola. Mi sento usato, ma le voglio ancora bene, ve lo confesso, e vederla ridotta così è brutto. Non posso, però, descrivervi come mi sono sentito io, umiliato e ingannato di nuovo (che pena quando le ho chiesto se erano di nuovo andati a letto). Non ho mai provato una rabbia simile in vita mia. Lei è stata fuori tutta la notte, ma ora mi chiede di nuovo perdono, vorrebbe un'altra chance.
> A 40 anni la mia vita privata sta crollando definitivamente, sto malissimo. C'è qualcuno di voi che saprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comporrtata in questo modo?


 
Ciao.
Immagino che il tradimento con la testa e col cuore continuerà ancora a lungo, e anche la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore. 

No, io non conosco nessun uomo che sprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comportata così: conosco invece molte donne che lo fanno coi loro mariti.

Una domanda: lei te l'ha confessato per paura di essere scoperta o per un moto di sincerità?


----------



## Luigi III (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quando ha smesso di scrivere questo diario?
> E' solo una cosa legata ai primi giorni post-smascheramento?


 L'ultima pagina, dove dice che gli manca da morire e che lo ama tantissimo, è del 13 maggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> L'ultima pagina, dove dice che gli manca da morire e che lo ama tantissimo, è del 13 maggio.


 Ricordati che si ama anche un'idea...e che anche chi si ama può essere di passaggio.

Certo non fa piacere pensare di essere una seconda scelta, ma è un pensiero sbagliato perché sempre si sceglie chi è presente e disponibile.
Magari anche tu l'hai scelta per indisponibilità della Ferilli... (o chi preferisci...). E' ovviamente una provocazione/paradosso.


----------



## Luigi III (11 Giugno 2010)

Allora, dopo aver letto quelle cose, mi è montata una tal rabbia, io che sono una persona fin troppo mite, che ho fatto una scenata tremenda. Non mi ero mai sentito così pieno di rabbia. Quindi sì, lei sa che ho letto. Per rispondere a Chiara, la prima volta, a marzo fu lei a confessarmi la verità; stavolta invece l'ho appreso per conto mio, leggendo il diario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Allora, dopo aver letto quelle cose, mi è montata una tal rabbia, io che sono una persona fin troppo mite, che ho fatto una scenata tremenda. Non mi ero mai sentito così pieno di rabbia. Quindi sì, lei sa che ho letto. Per rispondere a Chiara, la prima volta, a marzo fu lei a confessarmi la verità; stavolta invece l'ho appreso per conto mio, leggendo il diario.


 Ricorda anche che se avesse mostrato di dimenticarlo in due mesi ...il tradimento sarebbe stato  più grave perché fatto per poca cosa... pensaci.


----------



## Amarax (11 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Allora, dopo aver letto quelle cose, mi è montata una tal rabbia, io che sono una persona fin troppo mite, che ho fatto una scenata tremenda. Non mi ero mai sentito così pieno di rabbia. Quindi sì, lei sa che ho letto. Per rispondere a Chiara, la prima volta, a marzo fu lei a confessarmi la verità; stavolta invece l'ho appreso per conto mio, leggendo il diario.


 
una storia importante dura almeno 2 anni.
Ce la fai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> una storia importante dura almeno 2 anni.
> Ce la fai?


 Insomma ...dura se la si fa durare...
Se si decide di troncare ...si tronca.


----------



## astonished (12 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Riassunto: il 14 marzo mia moglie, cha ho sposato 9 anni fa e che amo tantissimo, da cui ho avuto 2 bellissime bimbe, mi confessa di avermi tradito con un suo collega per svariati mesi. L'intervento della moglie di lui, che li ha beccati, pone fine alla tresca. Mia moglie mi chiede scusa. A me crolla il mondo addosso, ma, dopo 40-50 giorni di inferno (molti di voi sanno a cosa alludo, vero Becco? vero Amarax? ...), mi pare che fra noi il clima migliori; io acquisico un po' di fiducia e mi pare di risalire la china, anche se molto faticosamente perché il dolore è stato enorme. Qualcosa, però, non mi tornava. C'erano come dei buchi neri. Ebbene ora li ho riempiti grazie a una specie di diario di mia moglie che ho trovato 2 giorni fa. Hanno continuato a messaggiarsi e a vedersi, in barba alla mia richiesta di troncare completamente, che lei aveva accolto. Mia moglie lo ama a tal punto da stilare un elenco di accorgimenti e atteggiamenti da tenere per riprenderselo e toglierlo alla moglie (fra di essi mi ha colpito questo: "il mio corpo"; quello di mia moglie è bellissimo e certo a lui non pareva vero di poter saltare addosso a una donna così dunque l'arma sessuale per riconquistarlo). Ma lui ha voluto restare fedele alla parola data alla sua di moglie, non credo perché l'ami, ma solo perché farsi carico di lei più i loro 5 figli ... ci siamo capiti. Mia moglie sta malissimo perchè vuole solo lui, lo ama pazzamente, il tutto mentre mi manda gli sms dove dice di amare me, mi inganna di nuovo e non finisce di nuovo a letto con lui solo perchè lui non la vuole più. Quindi col corpo non mi tradisce, ma con la testa e col cuore sì.
> E ora, beccata, mi chiede un'altra possibilità. Ha capito che lui l'ha usata, che è solo una stronzo, che vuole salvare la sua famiglia e il suo matrimonio, ecc., le stesse parole di 3 mesi fa. Ora, scaricata da lui, io e la famiglia, da palla al piede, diventiamo l'ultima ancora cui aggrapparsi per non restare miseramente sola. Mi sento usato, ma le voglio ancora bene, ve lo confesso, e vederla ridotta così è brutto. Non posso, però, descrivervi come mi sono sentito io, umiliato e ingannato di nuovo (che pena quando le ho chiesto se erano di nuovo andati a letto). Non ho mai provato una rabbia simile in vita mia. Lei è stata fuori tutta la notte, ma ora mi chiede di nuovo perdono, vorrebbe un'altra chance.
> A 40 anni la mia vita privata sta crollando definitivamente, sto malissimo. *C'è qualcuno di voi che saprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comporrtata in questo modo?*





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Immagino che il tradimento con la testa e col cuore continuerà ancora a lungo, e anche la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore.
> *
> No, io non conosco nessun uomo che sprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comportata così:* conosco invece molte donne che lo fanno coi loro mariti.
> ...


Ciao Luigi,
per molti versi la tua storia è simile alla mia, o meglio quelle delle nostre mogli (la mia ora ex) è simile: ti capisco fin troppo bene e non mi fa specie sentire che tua moglie abbia continuato a vedere il suo amante dopo essere stata beccata dalla di lui moglie e dopo averti promesso di troncare. Mi spiace dirtelo ma temo tu sia solo all'inizio di una serie di situazioni emotive altalenanti dovute a continue evoluzioni-involuzioni di questa storia. Tua moglie in questo momento è in balia di se stessa ed è evidente che il problema per te non è il suo amante ma è lei ed è molto probabilmente lei che ha messo in piedi il tutto visto che il suo amante, una volta beccato,  avrebbe(!?) deciso di salvare la sua famiglia (ma anche la tenuta di questa scelta presunta è tutta dimostrare ed il tempo saprà dire). 

Insomma sai già di essere stato tirato in una situazione ben difficile che tuo malgrado dovrai gestire per quanto ti spetta (ricorda che non potrai mai essere determinante se non ci sarà la volontà di tua moglie di tornare con la testa tra Voi); se posso permettermi di darti un consiglio derivante da quanto ho vissuto allora ti dico che se vuoi tenater di riprenderti tua moglie alcune cose sono essenziali: 



Non mandarla via di casa in questo momento perchè è prona a fare cavolate
Non permetterle di vedere più il suo amante: se sono colleghi di lavoro, chiedile di cambiare lavoro/ufficio/mansione (lo so, è una scelta difficile, magari non ve lo potete permettere, ma tu chiediglielo, anche se poi non se ne farà niente)
 Sii fermo, cerca di dialogare con lei ma niente sconti nè concessioni
Di questi 3 consigli io non ne ho seguito uno solo, e dopo 8 mesi dalla confessione del tradimento da parte di mia moglie, ho optato per la separazione, dunque puoi trarne le debite conclusioni. Nel mio caso però non c'erano figli ad esserne coinvolti dunque la scelta è stata facilitata.

Per quanto riguarda la questione sulla fiducia, al cui proposito ho ripreso anche l'intervento di Chiara: io ci ho provato a ridare fiducia a mia moglie, ci ho provato per 8 mesi durante i quali ho subito le peggiori umiliazioni per amore di un ideale di matrimonio e di famiglia (quest'ultima ancora in là dal concretizzarsi) che era solo nella mia testa, al che ho aperto gli occhi ed ho fatto quello che andava fatto: scelta difficile ma unica possibile e non ne sono pentito.

Buona fortuna.

Ciao.


----------



## lusilla (12 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Riassunto: il 14 marzo mia moglie, cha ho sposato 9 anni fa e che amo tantissimo, da cui ho avuto 2 bellissime bimbe, mi confessa di avermi tradito con un suo collega per svariati mesi. L'intervento della moglie di lui, che li ha beccati, pone fine alla tresca. Mia moglie mi chiede scusa. A me crolla il mondo addosso, ma, dopo 40-50 giorni di inferno (molti di voi sanno a cosa alludo, vero Becco? vero Amarax? ...), mi pare che fra noi il clima migliori; io acquisico un po' di fiducia e mi pare di risalire la china, anche se molto faticosamente perché il dolore è stato enorme. Qualcosa, però, non mi tornava. C'erano come dei buchi neri. Ebbene ora li ho riempiti grazie a una specie di diario di mia moglie che ho trovato 2 giorni fa. Hanno continuato a messaggiarsi e a vedersi, in barba alla mia richiesta di troncare completamente, che lei aveva accolto. Mia moglie lo ama a tal punto da stilare un elenco di accorgimenti e atteggiamenti da tenere per riprenderselo e toglierlo alla moglie (fra di essi mi ha colpito questo: "il mio corpo"; quello di mia moglie è bellissimo e certo a lui non pareva vero di poter saltare addosso a una donna così dunque l'arma sessuale per riconquistarlo). Ma lui ha voluto restare fedele alla parola data alla sua di moglie, non credo perché l'ami, ma solo perché farsi carico di lei più i loro 5 figli ... ci siamo capiti. Mia moglie sta malissimo perchè vuole solo lui, lo ama pazzamente, il tutto mentre mi manda gli sms dove dice di amare me, mi inganna di nuovo e non finisce di nuovo a letto con lui solo perchè lui non la vuole più. Quindi col corpo non mi tradisce, ma con la testa e col cuore sì.
> E ora, beccata, mi chiede un'altra possibilità. Ha capito che lui l'ha usata, che è solo una stronzo, che vuole salvare la sua famiglia e il suo matrimonio, ecc., le stesse parole di 3 mesi fa. Ora, scaricata da lui, io e la famiglia, da palla al piede, diventiamo l'ultima ancora cui aggrapparsi per non restare miseramente sola. Mi sento usato, ma le voglio ancora bene, ve lo confesso, e vederla ridotta così è brutto. Non posso, però, descrivervi come mi sono sentito io, umiliato e ingannato di nuovo (che pena quando le ho chiesto se erano di nuovo andati a letto). Non ho mai provato una rabbia simile in vita mia. Lei è stata fuori tutta la notte, ma ora mi chiede di nuovo perdono, vorrebbe un'altra chance.
> A 40 anni la mia vita privata sta crollando definitivamente, sto malissimo. C'è qualcuno di voi che saprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comporrtata in questo modo?


 ciao...ho letto la tua storia,e penso ke l'unika ksa giusta da fare,se ci riesci,è continuare..per i tuoi figli in particolare.perchè saranno loro a soffrire di più in tutta questa situazione e non è giusto.la fiducia non si da,ma si conquista,solo il tempo potrà aggiustare le cose,se davvero lei ci tiene al vostro matrimonio te lo dimostrerà,ti dimostrerà che si è pentita,ma non deve farlo solo con le parole,xkè ora le parole servono a ben poco,credo,ciò che conta sono i fatti...


----------



## Brady (12 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> difficile rispondere affermativamente alla tua domanda.
> ma tu vuoi provare?
> 
> p*otrei dire che non era ancora uscita dal loop (i sentimenti, anche quelli presunti tali, non si spengono con un interruttore)*
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ricordati che si ama anche un'idea...e che anche chi si ama può essere di passaggio.*
> 
> Certo non fa piacere pensare di essere una seconda scelta, ma è un pensiero sbagliato perché sempre si sceglie chi è presente e disponibile.
> Magari anche tu l'hai scelta per indisponibilità della Ferilli... (o chi preferisci...). E' ovviamente una provocazione/paradosso.





amarax ha detto:


> *una storia importante dura almeno 2 anni.*
> Ce la fai?


Il periodo di "confunsione" di mia moglie è durato 3 anni duante i quali mi ha tradito due volte. Io ho scoperto tutto dopo quando lei ormai aveva fatto le sue scelte definitive e in questo sono stato più fortunato unhappy di te perché in quel momento almeno uno dei due era sereno e sapeva quello che voleva e ha tenuto insieme i pezzi.
Se tu vuoi ancora sperare di ricominciare e se credi ancora un po' in voi come possibile coppia, fatti forza e aspettati delle ricadute. Sii fermo con lei nelle tue richieste di chiudere con l'altro, ma dentro di te sappi che ci macinerà sopra ancora parecchio.


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

La sera dopo, ancora in preda a quel concentrato di peggiori sensazioni (rabbia, frustrazione, tristezza senza limite) che solo il tradimento ti regala, ho preso l'auto e sono andato sotto casa del suo ex amante. Lui era in cortile. Ci siamo fissati per qualche istante, dopodiché, come fa il gatto quando vede un cane o un animale che teme, è scivolato lentamente via. Erano già le 23. Io sono sceso dalla macchina e sono rimasto sul marciapiede a guardare la loro bella casa, piena di giochi per i 5 bimbi di lui. Dopo qualche minuto è scesa lei ed era proprio lei la persona che volevo incontrare, desiderio ricambiato, ho saputo. Sua moglie mi ha parlato con una delicatezza, con un rispetto che mi ha commosso. Lei aveva provato 3 mesi fa quel che avevo provato io, una sensazione di crollo della propria vita privata. Però ho capito che fra loro la ricostruzione era iniziata e proseguiva e che era mia moglie che non mollava l'osso e ancora ci provava. Un'altra mazzata per me. L'ho salutata facendole gli auguri. Una bella persona, che non avrebbe meritato il trattamento riservatole dal marito.
E ora. Mia moglie, come ha accennato qualcuno, mi ha detto che si trattava di ricadute, ma vuole solo me. E io dovrei andare avanti così per 2 anni, Amarax? Mia moglie ha come una specie di vita parallela, nella quale naturalmente lui era il punto focale. Ora fra loro è crisi, ma ho capito che c'è un rapporto talmente intimo, talmente complice che continueranno a vedersi e a sentirsi, anche senza più sesso; e continuandosi a vedersi voltare pagina sarà dura per lei. Eppure io non riesco a lasciarla, anche se stavolta ci sono andato vicinissimo. Vorrei che lei ammettesse, che, da persona matura, non da adolescente, si prendesse le sue responsabilità. Per me psicologicamnete sarebbe molto più facile chiudere: "Vuoi quello? allora prova a riconquistarlo, ma intanto noi lasciamoci perché così mi sembra di essere solo un paracadute per te". Siamo adulti, non abbiamo 15 anni e bisogna fare delle scelte. Invece no: lei continua a dirmi che mi ama e che vuole continuare con il nostro matrimonio. Questo mi spiazza, anche perché io la amo ancora. Ma tace anche su qualunque impegno per rompere definitivamente con l'altro, se non in modo generico e poi tanto mica posso inttercettarle il telefono che fra poco non potrà più farlo nemmemo il P.M. Purtroppo ho capito che lei non ha nessuna remora a mentirmi.
Comunque fra 2 mesi un cambio ci sarà. Fino a ora, cioé nelle nostre 2 crisi, quella di 3 mesi fa e quella attuale, avevo chiesto a lei di andare via da casa perché, essendo l'appartamento dei miei genitori, io non potevo lasciarlo. Ma fra poco ci trasferiremo in un'altra casa, solo nostra. Allora, se la tresca continuerà in qualche modo, me ne andrò io. 
Durante questi mesi sono sempre intervenuto nelle storie penose del forum come la mia con un atteggiamento netto, intransigente, alla Daniele: tagliare, chiudere, finire. Ma ora che toccherebbe a me capisco quanto sia dura ammettere di avere scelto come partner della propria vita la donna sbagliata.


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Di solito odio esprimere giudizi, emettere sentenze. 
Ma stavolta non riesco a star zitta... è proprio una brutta persona, tua moglie. Mi dispiace davvero. Mamma mia che persona.


----------



## Sgargiula (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ricordati che si ama anche un'idea...e che anche chi si ama può essere di passaggio.*
> 
> Certo non fa piacere pensare di essere una seconda scelta, ma è un pensiero sbagliato perché sempre si sceglie chi è presente e disponibile.
> Magari anche tu l'hai scelta per indisponibilità della Ferilli... (o chi preferisci...). E' ovviamente una provocazione/paradosso.


Questo lo quoto col sangue.

Ma a lei un calcio in culo lo avrei dato


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Basta, mi sono calmata un po'. 

Seriamente ma lei che carattere ha? E' tenace, risoluta? Oppure un'insicura (scusa il termine non ne trovo di più calzanti)? Di molte parole o di poche parole? 
E' una che se ha un problema te lo dice subito in faccia con sincerità o si tiene tutto dentro?
E' vendicativa e rancorosa oppure una che si lascia scivolare i torti e le offese?
Non so, ti va di parlare di lei? Forse l'hai già fatto ma mi sono persa questo punto.
Come lei è di carattere è fondamentale in questa situazione...

Ah: Cosa ti ha risposto quando le hai chiesto di cambiare ambiente di lavoro? 
Perchè _glielo hai chiesto_...immagino.


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Di solito odio esprimere giudizi, emettere sentenze.






aristocat ha detto:


> Ma stavolta non riesco a star zitta... è proprio una brutta persona, tua moglie. Mi dispiace davvero. Mamma mia che persona.


 Non è un mostro. Fino a 3 mesi fa, i pregi superavano decisamente i difetti: bellissima donna (almeno ai miei occhi innamorati di lei da 10 anni), molto intelligente, ma umile, romantica, a volte stupendamente passionale. Poi è arrivato quello e ha perso la testa. Mi ha fatto male scoprire che si è lasciata andare, non ha lottato con se stessa per evitare che quel sentimento proliferasse dentro di lei, come un cancro che è andato a compromettere il rapporto con me e la tenuta della nostra ex bella famiglia. E poi, soprattutto, l'ho scoperta falsa, dispensatrice di menzogne. L'obbiettivo era avere lui per sè e tutto il resto poteva essere travolto, sacrificato, anche il nostro matrimonio e il rispetto che almeno mi era dovuto, se pur l'amore era finito. Mi ha tradito, ingannato e umiliato nel modo peggiore possibile. Non l'avrei mai creduto possibile. Oltre alla qualità di prima, la principale era appunto quell per cui credevo non mi avrebbe mai fatto soffrire per questo, io che avevo già patito per bene per un fidanzamento finito così a 26 anni. Invece ...


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Ma le hai chiesto di cambiare "aria lavorativa"?


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Non è un mostro. Fino a 3 mesi fa, i pregi superavano decisamente i difetti: bellissima donna (almeno ai miei occhi innamorati di lei da 10 anni), molto intelligente, ma umile, romantica, a volte stupendamente passionale. Poi è arrivato quello e ha perso la testa.




Ma prima di questa scoperta, sin da quando la conosci...
lei la potevi anche definire una persona sincera, schietta, leale...
Tra di voi c'era comunicazione sia nel bene sia nel male?
Le cose che non andavano, te le diceva subito?


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Basta, mi sono calmata un po'.
> 
> Seriamente ma lei che carattere ha? E' tenace, risoluta? Oppure un'insicura (scusa il termine non ne trovo di più calzanti)? Di molte parole o di poche parole?
> E' una che se ha un problema te lo dice subito in faccia con sincerità o si tiene tutto dentro?
> ...


Insicura, di poche parole, molto introversa, abbastanza tenace, si tiene le cose dentro, e infatti si è costruita una vera e propria vita parallela alle mie spalle. Cambiare lavoro era molto complicato se non impossibile, ma le avevo chiesto di chiudere con quello e limitare i contati con lui a questioni irrinunciabili di lavoro: OK, mi aveva detto, invece poi ...


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Insicura, di poche parole, molto introversa, abbastanza tenace, si tiene le cose dentro, e infatti si è costruita una vera e propria vita parallela alle mie spalle. Cambiare lavoro era molto complicato se non impossibile, ma le avevo chiesto di chiudere con quello e limitare i contati con lui a questioni irrinunciabili di lavoro: OK, mi aveva detto, invece poi ...


Mah, magari non "cambiare datore di lavoro"; ma cambiare reparto, ufficio, mansione anche se nello stesso reparto...qualunque cosa pur di minimizzare i "rischi"...


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma prima di questa scoperta, sin da quando la conosci...
> lei la potevi anche definire una persona sincera, schietta, leale...
> Tra di voi c'era comunicazione sia nel bene sia nel male?
> Le cose che non andavano, te le diceva subito?


Avevamo alti e bassi, come in ogni matrimonio. Certo, fra i 2, era stata lei la prima ad allontanarsi da me. 
Le cose brutte da tempo non me le diceva più.


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

3 mesi fa in tanti sul forum mi avevano scritto che era fondamentale che cambiasse, che non lo vedesse più. La voce di chi ci è già passato spesso è un vangelo.


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

Dopo la tempesta, ora tace. Non ha preso nessun impegno, se non il dire che mi ama, che ha capito che lui l'ha presa solo in giro e che stavolta non mi deluderà. Non è un po' poco considerato che il serbatoio della mia fiducia è di nuovo in riserva?


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> 3 mesi fa in tanti sul forum mi avevano scritto che era fondamentale che cambiasse, che non lo vedesse più. La voce di chi ci è già passato spesso è un vangelo.


Va bene, ma lei è in condizioni di cambiare reparto o mansione pur restando con lo stesso datore di lavoro?


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Dopo la tempesta, ora tace. Non ha preso nessun impegno, se non il dire che mi ama, che ha capito che lui l'ha presa solo in giro e che stavolta non mi deluderà. Non è un po' poco considerato che il serbatoio della mia fiducia è di nuovo in riserva?


Ti dò ragione, quello che conta sono i fatti non i discorsi...
Se è vero che "volere è potere", lei cosa ne pensa sul darti un segnale chiaro ed eloquente come cambiare settore di lavoro in modo da mai o quasi mai incontrare il tizio?


----------



## Sgargiula (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Dopo la tempesta, ora tace. Non ha preso nessun impegno, se non il dire che mi ama, che ha capito che lui l'ha presa solo in giro e che stavolta non mi deluderà. Non è un po' poco considerato che il serbatoio della mia fiducia è di nuovo in riserva?


Capisco che al momento vorresti sentirti rassicurato, ma guarda le parole non valgono un ***** alla fine: esprimono la potenza di voler fare, se non si fa meglio neanche sentirle 'ste belle parole.
Meglio che non parli troppo, concentrati su quello che fa... se non fa nulla almeno non avrai quelle belle parole a cui aggrapparti per paura di mandarla a cagare. Triste ma penso sia cosi'.


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Capisco che al momento vorresti sentirti rassicurato, ma guarda le parole non valgono un ***** alla fine: esprimono la potenza di voler fare, se non si fa meglio neanche sentirle 'ste belle parole.
> Meglio che non parli troppo, concentrati su quello che fa... se non fa nulla almeno non avrai quelle belle parole a cui aggrapparti per paura di mandarla a cagare. Triste ma penso sia cosi'.


Quoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Dopo la tempesta, ora tace. Non ha preso nessun impegno, se non il dire che mi ama, che ha capito che lui l'ha presa solo in giro e che stavolta non mi deluderà. Non è un po' poco considerato che il serbatoio della mia fiducia è di nuovo in riserva?


Ma in questo momento credo che sia impossibile pretendere di più da lei: da come racconti i fatti mi chiedo come possa solo aver pensato di profferirti queste promesse.

Scusa, ma la tua storia mi suscita molte domande, alle quali probabilmente non c'è risposta: come si può dire a un marito resto con te e cerco di non deluderti più? Già questo mi lascia basita.

E con che motivo, poi? Perchè ha capito che l'altro l'ha presa solo in giro?

E' logico che la tua fiducia sia in riserva, lei era pronta a lasciarti per uno che non si sa cosa le avesse promesso o  addirittura *se* le avesse promesso qualcosa. E' una cosa che mi spaventa.....


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

La verità è che io voglio più bene a lei che a me stesso.


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> La verità è che io voglio più bene a lei che a me stesso.


... e allora sai come si dice in questi casi: Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.

Nessuno ti puo' aiutare.

Lei ti ha mancato di rispetto, ma manco tu rispetti te stesso.



.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> La verità è che io voglio più bene a lei che a me stesso.


Riflettevo oggi... immagina di essere innamorato di una donna (non tua moglie) ...cosa potrebbe fare tua moglie?

>




>




>




>




> niente!


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> La verità è che io voglio più bene a lei che a me stesso.


S-T-R-O-N-Z-A-T-E

No Luigi, tu vuoi tua moglie? Allora tira fuori le palle e dalle una bella ed unica sttrada da percorrere, se aspetti che sia lei a fare tutto sarai bello simpatico e cornuto.
Primo, lei deve cambiare mansione per ora...ma solo per ora e poi cambiare lavoro anche se quello lo soddisfa, perchè sinceramente la soddisfa non il lavoro ma l'amante.
Auguri e ti auguro di avere al tuo fianco una donna bella, intelligente e non tua moglie.


----------



## Nuvola (13 Giugno 2010)

Io non sono d'accordo con chi ti consiglia di chiederle di cambiare ufficio, mansioni e quant'altro. Possono stare anche a distanze abissali, ma se tua moglie non è con te soprattutto con la testa significa che tutto è perduto. Il detto "Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore" non mi ha mai convinto e te lo posso dire per esperienza personale. Perchè non provi a concentrarti su te stesso? Pensare che anche tu puoi essere nuovamente felice? Chiedi aiuto, non farti distruggere da lei. Sei sicuro di amarla ancora o sei innamorato della donna che era un tempo?


----------



## Sgargiula (13 Giugno 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo con chi ti consiglia di chiederle di cambiare ufficio, mansioni e quant'altro. Possono stare anche a distanze abissali, ma se tua moglie non è con te soprattutto con la testa significa che tutto è perduto. Il detto "Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore" non mi ha mai convinto e te lo posso dire per esperienza personale. Perchè non provi a concentrarti su te stesso? Pensare che anche tu puoi essere nuovamente felice? Chiedi aiuto, non farti distruggere da lei. *Sei sicuro di amarla ancora o sei innamorato della donna che era un tempo?*


Quoto.

Quella in neretto e' una domanda da 1 milione di dollari (facciamo euro va): rispondere credo sia quasi impossibile.:carneval:


----------



## stupida intergalattica (13 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> La sera dopo, ancora in preda a quel concentrato di peggiori sensazioni (rabbia, frustrazione, tristezza senza limite) che solo il tradimento ti regala, ho preso l'auto e sono andato sotto casa del suo ex amante. Lui era in cortile. Ci siamo fissati per qualche istante, dopodiché, come fa il gatto quando vede un cane o un animale che teme, è scivolato lentamente via. Erano già le 23. Io sono sceso dalla macchina e sono rimasto sul marciapiede a guardare la loro bella casa, piena di giochi per i 5 bimbi di lui. Dopo qualche minuto è scesa lei ed era proprio lei la persona che volevo incontrare, desiderio ricambiato, ho saputo. Sua moglie mi ha parlato con una delicatezza, con un rispetto che mi ha commosso. Lei aveva provato 3 mesi fa quel che avevo provato io, una sensazione di crollo della propria vita privata. Però ho capito che fra loro la ricostruzione era iniziata e proseguiva e che era mia moglie che non mollava l'osso e ancora ci provava. Un'altra mazzata per me. L'ho salutata facendole gli auguri. Una bella persona, che non avrebbe meritato il trattamento riservatole dal marito.
> E ora. Mia moglie, come ha accennato qualcuno, mi ha detto che si trattava di ricadute, ma vuole solo me. E io dovrei andare avanti così per 2 anni, Amarax? Mia moglie ha come una specie di vita parallela, nella quale naturalmente lui era il punto focale. Ora fra loro è crisi, ma ho capito che c'è un rapporto talmente intimo, talmente complice che continueranno a vedersi e a sentirsi, anche senza più sesso; e continuandosi a vedersi voltare pagina sarà dura per lei. Eppure io non riesco a lasciarla, anche se stavolta ci sono andato vicinissimo. Vorrei che lei ammettesse, che, da persona matura, non da adolescente, si prendesse le sue responsabilità. Per me psicologicamnete sarebbe molto più facile chiudere: "Vuoi quello? allora prova a riconquistarlo, ma intanto noi lasciamoci perché così mi sembra di essere solo un paracadute per te". Siamo adulti, non abbiamo 15 anni e bisogna fare delle scelte. Invece no: lei continua a dirmi che mi ama e che vuole continuare con il nostro matrimonio. Questo mi spiazza, anche perché io la amo ancora. Ma tace anche su qualunque impegno per rompere definitivamente con l'altro, se non in modo generico e poi tanto mica posso inttercettarle il telefono che fra poco non potrà più farlo nemmemo il P.M. Purtroppo ho capito che lei non ha nessuna remora a mentirmi.
> Comunque fra 2 mesi un cambio ci sarà. Fino a ora, cioé nelle nostre 2 crisi, quella di 3 mesi fa e quella attuale, avevo chiesto a lei di andare via da casa perché, essendo l'appartamento dei miei genitori, io non potevo lasciarlo. Ma fra poco ci trasferiremo in un'altra casa, solo nostra. Allora, se la tresca continuerà in qualche modo, me ne andrò io.
> Durante questi mesi sono sempre intervenuto nelle storie penose del forum come la mia con un atteggiamento netto, intransigente, alla Daniele: tagliare, chiudere, finire. Ma ora che toccherebbe a me capisco quanto sia dura ammettere di avere scelto come partner della propria vita la donna sbagliata.


tua moglie assomiglia a mio marito stai molto attento queste persone non hanno nessuna remora vivono così perchè gli piace , prendono quello che vogliono senza pensarci un secondo con qualsiasi mezzo  . Hanno una vita parallela dove una personalità non interferisce con l'altra, io ho anche la sfortuna che l'altra, l'amante è uguale a loro , marito iin casa a cui racconta balle  , si incontrano di nascosto , ho contato 50 sms la giorno, vivono di vibrazioni da 15enni  mio marito a 60 anni e l'altra permettimi troia 50 al peggio non c'è fine.
quello che non ho capito in queste persone, è che pretendere del rispetto ed accettazione senza mai riconoscere il torto e prendersi nessun tipo di responsabilità. I discorsi da parte di mio marito sono "Questa è una cosa mia non faccio del male a nessuno , la vita è una sola, è successo non posso farci niente ma che cosa ti manca laasciami il mio giocattolo" quelli della baldracca col marito diversi" non hai le prove io vado solo a prendee un caffè con un vecchio amico (potenza del mantenimento) 
comunque io mi sono accorta che il mondo è pieno di brave persone che non vale la pena perdere del tempo con questi imbecilli tu poi sei anche giovane non perdere tempo il miglior consiglio che ti  possa dare lo ro non cambiano e tu non ti fidi più un abbraccio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> S-T-R-O-N-Z-A-T-E
> 
> No Luigi, tu vuoi tua moglie? Allora tira fuori le palle e dalle una bella ed unica sttrada da percorrere, se aspetti che sia lei a fare tutto sarai bello simpatico e cornuto.
> Primo, lei deve cambiare mansione per ora...ma solo per ora e poi cambiare lavoro anche se quello lo soddisfa, perchè sinceramente la soddisfa non il lavoro ma l'amante.
> Auguri e ti auguro di avere al tuo fianco una donna bella, intelligente e non tua moglie.


Daniele, ma perchè bisogna sempre ragionare come se il proseguimento del rapporto dipendesse dalla volontà del tradito? Luigi può volere sua moglie, può voler proseguire il rapporto con lei, può volere un sacco di cose, ma imporle una scelta non credo servirebbe a molto.
Quando impareremo che una persona non resta con noi perchè lo vogliamo? La moglie di Luigi dovrebbe cambiare lavoro e promettere a lui che non vedrà più l'altro solo perchè deve sentirsi in debito dell'amore che lui le ha donato finora e della possibilità che le offre di ricostruire il rapporto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, ma perchè bisogna sempre ragionare come se il proseguimento del rapporto dipendesse dalla volontà del tradito? Luigi può volere sua moglie, può voler proseguire il rapporto con lei, può volere un sacco di cose, ma imporle una scelta non credo servirebbe a molto.
> Quando impareremo che una persona non resta con noi perchè lo vogliamo? *La moglie di Luigi dovrebbe cambiare lavoro e promettere a lui che non vedrà più l'altro solo perchè deve sentirsi in debito* dell'amore che lui le ha donato finora e della possibilità che le offre di ricostruire il rapporto?


 No di certo e nessuno lo fa per quello.
Ma se decide di ricostruire il rapporto il minimo è che faccia quelle cose.
Non so che rapporto possa esserci altrimenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No di certo e nessuno lo fa per quello.
> Ma se decide di ricostruire il rapporto il minimo è che faccia quelle cose.
> Non so che rapporto possa esserci altrimenti.


Infatti, dici bene...*se decide.*
Ma da come la descrive Luigi mi sembra che lei non voglia ancora guarire.
Quel che non capisco, ma credo che non avrò mai una risposta, è come questa donna non voglia mollare l'osso con l'altro, condannandosi così all'infelicità e all'impotenza: se non si rassegna al fatto che lui non la vuole non riuscirà a prendere iniziative nei confronti di suo marito
Immagino però che le serva un pò più di tempo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, dici bene...*se decide.*
> Ma da come la descrive Luigi mi sembra che lei non voglia ancora guarire.
> Quel che non capisco, ma credo che non avrò mai una risposta, è come questa donna non voglia mollare l'osso con l'altro, condannandosi così all'infelicità e all'impotenza: se non si rassegna al fatto che lui non la vuole non riuscirà a prendere iniziative nei confronti di suo marito
> Immagino però che le serva un pò più di tempo


 Non mi pare una situazione anomala, anzi mi sembra frequente.
Chi tradisce lo fa ben perché non sa o non vuole decidere, altrimenti prenderebbe l'iniziativa di chiarire con il partner e chiudere il rapporto evitando menzogne, umiliazioni, meschinità.
Una volta scoperta dovrebbe scegliere la solitudine, visto che l'altro si è tirato indietro.
Ti pare facile?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare una situazione anomala, anzi mi sembra frequente.
> Chi tradisce lo fa ben perché non sa o non vuole decidere, altrimenti prenderebbe l'iniziativa di chiarire con il partner e chiudere il rapporto evitando menzogne, umiliazioni, meschinità.
> Una volta scoperta dovrebbe scegliere la solitudine, visto che l'altro si è tirato indietro.
> Ti pare facile?


Eh no..non è facile scegliere la solitudine.

Se tu parti dal presupposto che i motivi del tradimento in generale siano  quelli che hai elencato allora il ragionamento non fa una piega.
Nel caso della moglie di Luigi mi sembra che il tradimento sia stato dettato da un innamoramento e allora sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Sgargiula (13 Giugno 2010)

Tornando nel mondo reale, non e' che sia proprio possibile chiedere un cambio di lavoro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Tornando nel mondo reale, non e' che sia proprio possibile chiedere un cambio di lavoro...


 Dipende dal lavoro.
In alcune situazioni è abbastanza facile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh no..non è facile scegliere la solitudine.
> 
> Se tu parti dal presupposto che i motivi del tradimento in generale siano quelli che hai elencato allora il ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Nel caso della moglie di Luigi mi sembra che il tradimento sia stato dettato da un innamoramento e allora sono d'accordo con te.


Innamoramento o sfizio (e chi decide quando è uno e quando l'altro? E poi uno non si può trasformare nell'altro e viceversa?) non cambia molto se non vengono compiute scelte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Innamoramento o sfizio (e chi decide quando è uno e quando l'altro? E poi uno non si può trasformare nell'altro e viceversa?) non cambia molto se non vengono compiute scelte.


Nel caso in questione per innamoramento intendo che lei a un certo punto si è convinta che il tipo era migliore di suo marito e sarebbe stata disposta a lasciare quest'ultimo per  rifarsi una vita con l'altro. Ergo, bisogna fare una scelta.

Sfizio significa che ti stai solo prendendo una momentanea (sottolineo momentanea)  parentesi ricreativa: la scelta è solo se farlo o no e non mette in discussione il rapporto col partner ufficiale.

A mio avviso....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel caso in questione per innamoramento intendo che lei a un certo punto si è convinta che il tipo era migliore di suo marito e sarebbe stata disposta a lasciare quest'ultimo per rifarsi una vita con l'altro. Ergo, bisogna fare una scelta.
> 
> Sfizio significa che ti stai solo prendendo una momentanea (sottolineo momentanea) parentesi ricreativa: la scelta è solo se farlo o no e non mette in discussione il rapporto col partner ufficiale.
> 
> A mio avviso....


 Si è visto quanto è migliore...

In realtà Madame Bovary è sempre tra noi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si è visto quanto è migliore...
> 
> In realtà Madame Bovary è sempre tra noi...


Ma secondo te, P/R, tutte le donne sono delle potenziali Madame Bovary?

Perchè io non riesco a capire come una donna (che non sia di età compresa tra i 15 e i 25 anni) possa credere di trovare un uomo migliore del marito che si è scelta...( esluse situazioni estreme, intendo)...

non ci riesco...ma forse è colpa della mia deriva sentimentale nei confronti della vita, per cui non faccio testo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, P/R, tutte le donne sono delle potenziali Madame Bovary?
> 
> Perchè io non riesco a capire come una donna (che non sia di età compresa tra i 15 e i 25 anni) possa credere di trovare un uomo migliore del marito che si è scelta...( esluse situazioni estreme, intendo)...
> 
> non ci riesco...ma forse è colpa della mia deriva sentimentale nei confronti della vita, per cui non faccio testo...


 No, non certo tutte.
Tu lo sei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, non certo tutte.
> Tu lo sei.


 
Bellissima la tua essenzialità...:up:

Ti adoro, Persa...è impossibile incartarti!


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Tornando nel mondo reale, non e' che sia proprio possibile chiedere un cambio di lavoro...


Oddio, chiedere si può chiedere...poi è vero, in certi posti di lavoro il trasferimento è una chimera...
Ma il fatto stesso di chiederlo può voler dire tanto...:blank:


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No di certo e nessuno lo fa per quello.
> Ma se decide di ricostruire il rapporto il minimo è che faccia quelle cose.
> Non so che rapporto possa esserci altrimenti.


Concordo.


----------



## Brady (14 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> [...]Dopo qualche minuto è scesa lei ed era proprio lei la persona che volevo incontrare, desiderio ricambiato, ho saputo. Sua moglie mi ha parlato con una delicatezza, con un rispetto che mi ha commosso. Lei aveva provato 3 mesi fa quel che avevo provato io, una sensazione di crollo della propria vita privata. Però ho capito che fra loro la ricostruzione era iniziata e proseguiva e *che era mia moglie che non mollava l'osso e ancora ci provava*. [...]


Questa informazione non ha nessuna attendibilità. Può averla inventata sua moglie per usarti per allontanare tua moglie da lui (potrà esserti anche sembrata una brava persona e sicuramente lo è, ma in questo momento è anche una tigre ferita come te). Può aver riportato ciò che le racconta lui per minimizzare le proprie responsabilità.
Giudica tua moglie da ciò che vedi e sai (con certezza) di lei.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> *Io non sono d'accordo con chi ti consiglia di chiederle di cambiare ufficio, mansioni e quant'altro. Possono stare anche a distanze abissali, ma se tua moglie non è con te soprattutto con la testa significa che tutto è perduto*. Il detto "Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore" non mi ha mai convinto e te lo posso dire per esperienza personale. Perchè non provi a concentrarti su te stesso? Pensare che anche tu puoi essere nuovamente felice? Chiedi aiuto, non farti distruggere da lei. Sei sicuro di amarla ancora o sei innamorato della donna che era un tempo?


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ..... *una persona non resta con noi perchè lo vogliamo*? La moglie di Luigi dovrebbe cambiare lavoro e promettere a lui che non vedrà più l'altro solo perchè deve sentirsi in debito dell'amore che lui le ha donato finora e della possibilità che le offre di ricostruire il rapporto?


 
quoto il rosso


il resto .....

manco meriterebbe di essere commentato

ma comunque:

la risposta alla domanda è no
ma è formulata per una vicenda diversa

dato che la moglie gli ha detto già 3 mesi fa di voler stare con lui, dopo che già gli aveva mancato del rispetto DOVEROSO nei confronti di chi è il suo compagno, il minimo sindacale era che fosse conseguente
ora dovrebbe imporsi qualunque scelta che le agevolasse il soddisfacimento dell'impegno che ha assunto (poteva anche confessare e chiedere la separazione o dire "sono confusa ma se sei d'accordo mentre cerco di capire resto in famiglia) e ri-confermato,
adottando le modalità che si prestino a massimizzare la serenità di luigi

usare le persone non è mai la scelta giusta
se la persona è quella che ti ama e che hai scelto, anche se in tempi risalenti, come compagna, l'iniquità è peggiore


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, dici bene...*se decide.*
> Ma da come la descrive Luigi mi sembra che lei non voglia ancora guarire.
> Quel che non capisco, ma credo che non avrò mai una risposta, è come questa donna non voglia mollare l'osso con l'altro, condannandosi così all'infelicità e all'impotenza: *se non si rassegna al fatto che lui non la vuole non riuscirà a prendere iniziative nei confronti di suo marito*
> Immagino però che le serva un pò più di tempo


ma lei ha detto di aver deciso

il rosso :kick:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

ancora doppio


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Riassunto: il 14 marzo mia moglie, cha ho sposato 9 anni fa e che amo tantissimo, da cui ho avuto 2 bellissime bimbe, mi confessa di avermi tradito con un suo collega per svariati mesi. L'intervento della moglie di lui, che li ha beccati, pone fine alla tresca. Mia moglie mi chiede scusa. A me crolla il mondo addosso, ma, dopo 40-50 giorni di inferno (molti di voi sanno a cosa alludo, vero Becco? vero Amarax? ...), mi pare che fra noi il clima migliori; io acquisico un po' di fiducia e mi pare di risalire la china, anche se molto faticosamente perché il dolore è stato enorme. Qualcosa, però, non mi tornava. C'erano come dei buchi neri. Ebbene ora li ho riempiti grazie a una specie di diario di mia moglie che ho trovato 2 giorni fa. Hanno continuato a messaggiarsi e a vedersi, in barba alla mia richiesta di troncare completamente, che lei aveva accolto. Mia moglie lo ama a tal punto da stilare un elenco di accorgimenti e atteggiamenti da tenere per riprenderselo e toglierlo alla moglie (fra di essi mi ha colpito questo: "il mio corpo"; quello di mia moglie è bellissimo e certo a lui non pareva vero di poter saltare addosso a una donna così dunque l'arma sessuale per riconquistarlo). Ma lui ha voluto restare fedele alla parola data alla sua di moglie, non credo perché l'ami, ma solo perché farsi carico di lei più i loro 5 figli ... ci siamo capiti. Mia moglie sta malissimo perchè vuole solo lui, lo ama pazzamente, il tutto mentre mi manda gli sms dove dice di amare me, mi inganna di nuovo e non finisce di nuovo a letto con lui solo perchè lui non la vuole più. Quindi col corpo non mi tradisce, ma con la testa e col cuore sì.
> E ora, beccata, mi chiede un'altra possibilità. Ha capito che lui l'ha usata, che è solo una stronzo, che vuole salvare la sua famiglia e il suo matrimonio, ecc., le stesse parole di 3 mesi fa. Ora, scaricata da lui, io e la famiglia, da palla al piede, diventiamo l'ultima ancora cui aggrapparsi per non restare miseramente sola. Mi sento usato, ma le voglio ancora bene, ve lo confesso, e vederla ridotta così è brutto. Non posso, però, descrivervi come mi sono sentito io, umiliato e ingannato di nuovo (che pena quando le ho chiesto se erano di nuovo andati a letto). Non ho mai provato una rabbia simile in vita mia. Lei è stata fuori tutta la notte, ma ora mi chiede di nuovo perdono, vorrebbe un'altra chance.
> A 40 anni la mia vita privata sta crollando definitivamente, sto malissimo. C'è qualcuno di voi che saprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comporrtata in questo modo?



Con il cuore in mano e certo di recarti ulteriore dolore ti devo dire: no, non riuscirai mai a vivere serenamente con tua moglie. Affronta la sofferenza a viso aperto, tutta ed ora. Poi starai meglio.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Uno che ha cinque figli , a meno che non sia un nababbo non  può certo permettersi una separazione. chiaro che l'amante l'abbia scaricata.

Per quanto riguarda la sorte del tuo matrimonio..non so...non lo vedo bene.  Aspetta. Non mi sembri tipo da fare colpi di testa.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Uno che ha cinque figli , a meno che non sia un nababbo non  può certo permettersi una separazione. chiaro che l'amante l'abbia scaricata.*
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la sorte del tuo matrimonio..non so...non lo vedo bene.  Aspetta. Non mi sembri tipo da fare colpi di testa.


Adoro il tuo senso pratico:carneval:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Adoro il tuo senso pratico:carneval:


 Vero? Dovrei trasmetterlo alla moglie di luigi III. Spero che almeno prenda la pillola.


----------



## ellina69 (14 Giugno 2010)

caro amico ...sarà durissima, e credo che no, non riuscirai mai a perdonare un tradimento così sleale.
Tua moglie ora è completamente in tilt, avrà bisogno di tempo,  di moltissimo tempo, probabilmente almeno un paio di anni, prima di pacificarsi e di poter guardare obiettivamente in quello che ha fatto, e al perchè l'ha fatto.
Ora è una mina vagante, completamente destrutturata, potrebbe dire e fare tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Sta a te ...decidere se vorrai sopportare il lungo calvario dei SUOI tempi. Almeno, prova ad usare i SUOI tempi per pensare un pochino a te, a fare qualcosa che ti piace, a riallacciare - ad esempio - delle relazione significative con delle persone care. strategie di soppravvivenza, finchè non sarai in grado di ..prendere una decisione.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rosso
> 
> 
> il resto .....
> ...


Ma io avevo capito che lei aveva detto così (rosso)...forse ho capito male. 
Per il resto hai detto cose ineccepibili.


----------



## minnie (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Daniele, ma perchè bisogna sempre ragionare come se il proseguimento del rapporto dipendesse dalla volontà del tradito?* Luigi può volere sua moglie, può voler proseguire il rapporto con lei, può volere un sacco di cose, ma imporle una scelta non credo servirebbe a molto.
> *Quando impareremo che una persona non resta con noi perchè lo vogliamo*? La moglie di Luigi dovrebbe cambiare lavoro e promettere a lui che non vedrà più l'altro solo perchè deve sentirsi in debito dell'amore che lui le ha donato finora e della possibilità che le offre di ricostruire il rapporto?


Perchè se uno ti tradisce e non vuole più stare con noi, allora perchè non se ne va? Se resta, resta alle condizioni del tradito, che ha SUBITO IL TORTO, se non ci vuole stare, andale: almeno questa di responsabilità se la prenda il traditore. Ma la verità è che il traditore non si vuole prendere NESSUNA responsabilità: neppure quella di andarsene. Vuole che il tradito gli dica di andare (o che il tradito se ne vada) in modo da lasciare al questi la responsabilità della fine del rapporto e, in un certo senso, passare per vittima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Perchè 1 *se uno ti tradisce e non vuole più stare con noi*, allora perchè non se ne va? Se resta, 2 *resta alle condizioni del tradito, che ha SUBITO IL TORTO*, se non ci vuole stare, andale: almeno questa di responsabilità se la prenda il traditore. Ma la verità è che il traditore non si vuole prendere NESSUNA responsabilità: neppure quella di andarsene. Vuole che il tradito gli dica di andare (o che il tradito se ne vada) in modo da lasciare al questi la responsabilità della fine del rapporto e, in un certo senso, passare per vittima.


1. Le due cose non sempre sono collegate: cioè non è detto che uno ti tradisca PERCHE' non vuole più stare con te o perchè vuole andarsene da te.

2. Parti dal presupposto che, al mondo, chi subisce torti possa accampare dei diritti, ma non sempre è così.

Sono due considerazioni generali, nn legate al caso in questione.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Perchè se uno ti tradisce e non vuole più stare con noi, allora perchè non se ne va? Se resta, resta alle condizioni del tradito, che ha SUBITO IL TORTO, se non ci vuole stare, andale: almeno questa di responsabilità se la prenda il traditore. Ma la verità è che il traditore non si vuole prendere NESSUNA responsabilità: neppure quella di andarsene. Vuole che il tradito gli dica di andare (o che il tradito se ne vada) in modo da lasciare al questi la responsabilità della fine del rapporto e, in un certo senso, passare per vittima.


minnie,
ma se uno ti tradisce e dal suo comportamento capisci che non ci sono margini per dire che smetterà (magari semplicemente perchè avete visioni diverse di come si vive un rapporto), e se a te questo non sta bene, perchè non mandarlo ramengo?


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Le due cose non sempre sono collegate: cioè non è detto che uno ti tradisca PERCHE' non vuole più stare con te o perchè vuole andarsene da te.
> 
> 2. Parti dal presupposto che, al mondo, chi subisce torti possa accampare dei diritti, ma non sempre è così.
> 
> Sono due considerazioni generali, nn legate al caso in questione.


 
Qui non si tratta di diritti, torti e sofismi vari.
Luigi ha a che fare con una donna, madre di due figli che è fuori di capanna per uno irresponsabile quanto lei.
Non so neanche come i due, avendo in totale ben sette figli a carico, trovino il tempo e la voglia di trombate clandestine...
Non so neanche cosa dire a Luigi: stringi i denti finchè ci riesci...e se dio vuole di sbarazzi di una moglie che ha il torto non tanto di essere traditrice, ma proprio deficiente:
Quale donna matura terrebbe un diario annotando i modi e le possibilità di prendersi uno accasato con 5 figli?
E' una scema.
La seduta è tolta.
Mi dispiace per le creature.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di diritti, torti e sofismi vari.
> Luigi ha a che fare con una donna, madre di due figli che è fuori di capanna per uno irresponsabile quanto lei.
> Non so neanche come i due, avendo in totale ben sette figli a carico, trovino il tempo e la voglia di trombate clandestine...
> Non so neanche cosa dire a Luigi: stringi i denti finchè ci riesci...e se dio vuole di sbarazzi di una moglie che ha il torto non tanto di essere traditrice, ma proprio deficiente:
> ...


come non quotarti?


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di diritti, torti e sofismi vari.
> Luigi ha a che fare con una donna, madre di due figli che è fuori di capanna per uno irresponsabile quanto lei.
> Non so neanche come i due, avendo in totale ben sette figli a carico, trovino il tempo e la voglia di trombate clandestine...
> Non so neanche cosa dire a Luigi: stringi i denti finchè ci riesci...e se dio vuole di sbarazzi di una moglie che ha il torto non tanto di essere traditrice, ma proprio deficiente:
> ...


avvocato e giudice insieme...sti cazzi:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> avvocato e giudice insieme...sti cazzi:rotfl::rotfl:


Succede, davanti al Giudice di Pace.
Comunque da noi non si dice sti cazzi...ma me cojoni.
Sti cazzi vuol dire "chi se ne importa".

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Succede, davanti al Giudice di Pace.
> Comunque da noi non si dice sti cazzi...*ma me cojoni*
> Sti cazzi vuol dire "chi se ne importa".
> 
> :mrgreen:


aborro, signor giudice


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Comunque si scherza...nessuno vuole sottovalutare il dramma di Luigi.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro, signor giudice


Personalmente anche io signora Minerva, ma era per favorire uno scambio interregionale...di questi tempi, ce n'è tanto bisogno, signora mia :mexican:


----------



## minnie (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Le due cose non sempre sono collegate: cioè non è detto che uno ti tradisca PERCHE' non vuole più stare con te o perchè vuole andarsene da te.
> 
> 2. *Parti dal presupposto che, al mondo, chi subisce torti possa accampare dei diritti, ma non sempre è così.*
> 
> Sono due considerazioni generali, nn legate al caso in questione.


 
Anche le mie sono considerazioni generali. Se uno ti ama, ti rispetta. Tradirti non è rispetto. Se uno non ti ama, se ne assume la responsabilità e ti lascia. Se uno sbaglia, e può capitare, mette in conto che per ricostruire debba fare lo sforzo di andare incontro al tradito per fargli riacquistare fiducia. Il tradimento è spesso frutto di lacune del rapporto, e qui ci metto anche la volontà del tradito di colmarle. Ma il tradito deve già passare sopra il dolore, l'umiliazione dell'inganno. Chi subisce torti non sempre può accampare diritti, dici. Forse è vero, ma non è giusto. Perchè non è giusto che chi compie coscientemente un atto sbagliato se ne freghi avanti. Allora comportarsi con onestà, con rispetto e amore a cosa serve? Se poi la legge che vale è quella del più furbo??


----------



## minnie (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> minnie,
> ma se uno ti tradisce e dal suo comportamento capisci che non ci sono margini per dire che smetterà (magari semplicemente perchè avete visioni diverse di come si vive un rapporto), e se a te questo non sta bene, perchè non mandarlo ramengo?


 
Perchè a volte mandarlo a ramengo significa anche pagare anche tu per gli errori suoi. E perchè devono essere i buoni a pagare i danni dei cattivi? (che di pagare i danni per altro se ne fregano). E per di più vederli piangere da abbandonati, povere anime?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di diritti, torti e sofismi vari.
> Luigi ha a che fare con una donna, madre di due figli che è fuori di capanna per uno irresponsabile quanto lei.
> Non so neanche come i due, avendo in totale ben sette figli a carico, trovino il tempo e la voglia di trombate clandestine...
> Non so neanche cosa dire a Luigi: stringi i denti finchè ci riesci...e se dio vuole di sbarazzi di una moglie che ha il torto non tanto di essere traditrice, ma proprio deficiente:
> ...


 Quoto anch'io.
Del resto la prima cosa che avevo pensato nel mio caso era stata: ho sposato un deficiente.
Poi ho capito che era anche altro.


----------



## ellina69 (14 Giugno 2010)

in effetti 'sto fatto del diario ha colpito anche me.
INTOLLERABILE!!!!


----------



## Angel (14 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> in effetti 'sto fatto del diario ha colpito anche me.
> INTOLLERABILE!!!!


Sai io sono sempre più convinto che c'è tanta ma tanta gente malata di testa, purtroppo non abbastanza da farla rinchiudere e per di più sempre tirati a lucido davanti alla massa da passare inosservati oppure come delle persone colte intelligenti e educate solo i veri intimi sanno cosa si cela dietro di loro. :nuke:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai io sono sempre più convinto che c'è tanta ma tanta gente malata di testa, purtroppo non abbastanza da farla rinchiudere e per di più sempre tirati a lucido davanti alla massa da passare inosservati oppure come delle persone colte intelligenti e educate solo i veri intimi sanno cosa si cela dietro di loro. :nuke:


Ma sai che lo penso anch'io?


----------



## minnie (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che lo penso anch'io?


 
QUOTO, purtroppo è vero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Anche le mie sono considerazioni generali. Se uno ti ama, ti rispetta. Tradirti non è rispetto. Se uno non ti ama, se ne assume la responsabilità e ti lascia. Se uno sbaglia, e può capitare, mette in conto che per ricostruire debba fare lo sforzo di andare incontro al tradito per fargli riacquistare fiducia. Il tradimento è spesso frutto di lacune del rapporto, e qui ci metto anche la volontà del tradito di colmarle. Ma il tradito deve già passare sopra il dolore, l'umiliazione dell'inganno. Chi subisce torti non sempre può accampare diritti, dici. Forse è vero, ma non è giusto. Perchè non è giusto che chi compie coscientemente un atto sbagliato se ne freghi avanti.* Allora comportarsi con onestà, con rispetto e amore a cosa serve? Se poi la legge che vale è quella del più furbo??*


Appunto, Minnie, a cosa serve?
Tu, a quanto racconti, ti sei comportata con amore rispetto e onestà...
...se questo ti fa sentire e stare meglio, nonostante i torti subiti, hai fatto bene a farlo.

Ci sono momenti nella vita delle persone, e tu li hai passati, in cui si pensa che tutto è uno schifo e che non ne vale proprio la pena.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Non è vero che è tutto uno schifo. Se ti comporti da merda, ti ci ritrovi ricoperto.
Ti assicuro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è vero che è tutto uno schifo. Se ti comporti da merda, ti ci ritrovi ricoperto.
> Ti assicuro.


Iris, mi vuoi davvere far credere che il mondo non sia pieno di persone arroganti, maleducate, insensibili che però hanno una visibilità e un seguito che certe persone onestissime e corrette se li sognano?

E' vero che questo non serve a giustificare  i nostri comportamenti scorretti, ma a un certo punto ci si stanca anche di essere onesti e prendere badilate sui denti dai furbi.
 Ti assicuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Iris, mi vuoi davvere far credere che il mondo non sia pieno di persone arroganti, maleducate, insensibili che però hanno una visibilità e un seguito che certe persone onestissime e corrette se li sognano?
> 
> E' vero che questo non serve a giustificare i nostri comportamenti scorretti, ma a un certo punto ci si stanca anche di essere onesti e prendere badilate sui denti dai furbi.
> Ti assicuro.


 Dipende da come sei.
Io non mi sono stufata.
La stima di me deriva da me stessa, dalla coerenza con il mio essere, non dall'apprezzamento di chi non apprezzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende da come sei.
> Io non mi sono stufata.
> La stima di me deriva da me stessa, dalla coerenza con il mio essere, non dall'apprezzamento di chi non apprezzo.


 
Certo, Persa: ho capito che tu vivi in cima a una torre d'avorio dalla quale osservi i dintorni con sufficienza e selezioni accuratamente chi può salire a farti visita.
E' uno stile di vita auspicabilissimo e certamente te lo puoi permettere.
Infondo è quello a cui tutti dovremmo aspirare.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .....
> Io non mi sono stufata.
> La stima di me deriva da me stessa, dalla coerenza con il mio essere, non dall'apprezzamento di chi non apprezzo.


alleluja
la penso anch'io così

ma penso anche che se uno è realmente corretto e leale e ecc. ecc. non smette di esserlo perchè subisce torti
al massimo, si farà guardingo nel confronti di chi i torti glieli ha  inferti 

(cioè, se un collega d'ufficio mi pianta un coltello nella schiena nonostante io sia stata corretta e leale, non è che dopo io mi trombo il benzinaio alla faccia di mio marito: vabbè le vendette trasversali, ma qui si esagera :mexican


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alleluja
> la penso anch'io così
> 
> ma penso anche che se uno è realmente corretto e leale e ecc. ecc. non smette di esserlo perchè subisce torti
> ...


Qui non c'entrano le vendette trasversali.
E' una questione di confronto tra un prima e un dopo.
Prima: vita secondo le regole e i valori.   Risultato: insoddisfazione-
Dopo: vita con trasgressione di alcune regole    Risultato : maggior soddisfazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, Persa: ho capito che tu vivi in cima a una torre d'avorio dalla quale osservi i dintorni con sufficienza e selezioni accuratamente chi può salire a farti visita.
> E' uno stile di vita auspicabilissimo e certamente te lo puoi permettere.
> Infondo è quello a cui tutti dovremmo aspirare.


 Ma dovrebbe essere quello di tutti.
Essere coerenti con se stessi ...che ci vuole? E' essere diversi da quel che si è che è difficile.
Se tu credi che sia cosa buona e giusta far sesso con chiunque ti garbi (e beata te che ne trovi tanti che ti garbano...) dovresti sentirti altrettanto coerente e non bisognosa di approvazione al ristorante o qui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alleluja
> la penso anch'io così
> 
> ma penso anche che se uno è realmente corretto e leale e ecc. ecc. non smette di esserlo perchè subisce torti
> ...


Sai che ne parlavo oggi con una collega. Le dicevo di una collega vipera (poveretta!) e lei, sentendo le cose per cui così la definivo, chiedeva "ma perché?"
 "E che ne so?" perché avrà questo bisogno di sentirsi meglio cercando di schiacciare gli altri...
Ma non è che "la copio"... :singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui non c'entrano le vendette trasversali.
> E' una questione di confronto tra un prima e un dopo.
> Prima: vita secondo le regole e i valori. Risultato: insoddisfazione-
> Dopo: vita con trasgressione di alcune regole Risultato : maggior soddisfazione.


 Quali regole?
Quali valori?
Di chi?
Quali sono i tuoi?
Vuoi assumere regole e valori non tuoi per aver più gusto a trasgredire?


----------



## Luigi III (14 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> caro amico ...sarà durissima, e credo che no, non riuscirai mai a perdonare un tradimento così sleale.
> Tua moglie ora è completamente in tilt, avrà bisogno di tempo, di moltissimo tempo, probabilmente almeno un paio di anni, prima di pacificarsi e di poter guardare obiettivamente in quello che ha fatto, e al perchè l'ha fatto.
> Ora è una mina vagante, completamente destrutturata, potrebbe dire e fare tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> Sta a te ...decidere se vorrai sopportare il lungo calvario dei SUOI tempi. Almeno, prova ad usare i SUOI tempi per pensare un pochino a te, a fare qualcosa che ti piace, a riallacciare - ad esempio - delle relazione significative con delle persone care. strategie di soppravvivenza, finchè non sarai in grado di ..prendere una decisione.
> Un abbraccio


 Grazie a Ellina, Kid, Persa e a tutti quelli che ci sono passati e mi dicono che ne pensano. 
Ieri sera, dopo una discussione fra noi, lei stava andandosene. Avrei dovuto lasciarla andare, ma l'ho fermata. Quando arrivo su quella soglia, mi manca la forza per assestare il colpo di grazia, come capita a Deluso in altra confessione. Non riesco perché lei continua a dirmi che mia ama, che vuole la ns. famiglia, che vuole dimenticare l'altro che l'ha illusa e poi delusa e fatta soffrire; mi dicesse che non sente più niente per me, allora OK, chiudiamo, ma così non riesco. In fondo sono già a pezzi, tanto vale darle ancora un'opportunità. Alcuni di voi mi hanno detto chiaramente che l'innamoramento per l'amante non poteva passare subito e che ci sarebbero state delle ricadute. Ciò è quanto sostiene anche lei. Nell'ultimo mese, in fondo, la sentivo molto più vicina (a differenza delle prime settimane, quando la vedevo eclissarsi ed immergersi in pensieri molto tristi, a giudicare dal suo volto; ora so che era la mancanza di lui a buttarla giù così). Possibile che stesse solo recitando una parte? A me sembrava sincera. Certo, ricostruire un minimo accettabile di fiducia sarà molto lungo. Comunque, almeno per ora un gesto l'ha fatto: il prendere dei giorni di ferie per cui non lo vedrà più fino ad agosto. Non è molto, ma è un gesto che ho apprezzato. E se poi ci ricascerà, allora me ne andrò io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie a Ellina, Kid, Persa e a tutti quelli che ci sono passati e mi dicono che ne pensano.
> Ieri sera, dopo una discussione fra noi, lei stava andandosene. Avrei dovuto lasciarla andare, ma l'ho fermata. Quando arrivo su quella soglia, mi manca la forza per assestare il colpo di grazia, come capita a Deluso in altra confessione. Non riesco perché lei continua a dirmi che mia ama, che vuole la ns. famiglia, che vuole dimenticare l'altro che l'ha illusa e poi delusa e fatta soffrire; mi dicesse che non sente più niente per me, allora OK, chiudiamo, ma così non riesco. In fondo sono già a pezzi, tanto vale darle ancora un'opportunità. Alcuni di voi mi hanno detto chiaramente che l'innamoramento per l'amante non poteva passare subito e che ci sarebbero state delle ricadute. Ciò è quanto sostiene anche lei. Nell'ultimo mese, in fondo, la sentivo molto più vicina (a differenza delle prime settimane, quando la vedevo eclissarsi ed immergersi in pensieri molto tristi, a giudicare dal suo volto; ora so che era la mancanza di lui a buttarla giù così). Possibile che stesse solo recitando una parte? A me sembrava sincera. Certo, ricostruire un minimo accettabile di fiducia sarà molto lungo. Comunque, almeno per ora un gesto l'ha fatto: il prendere dei giorni di ferie per cui non lo vedrà più fino ad agosto. Non è molto, ma è un gesto che ho apprezzato. E se poi ci ricascerà, allora me ne andrò io.


Credo che il problema siate voi e non l'altro.
Mi spiego.
Quello che conta è quel che c'era e quel che può esserci tra voi. Se questo sarà forte e progettuale l'immagine dell'altro impalliderà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie a Ellina, Kid, Persa e a tutti quelli che ci sono passati e mi dicono che ne pensano.
> Ieri sera, dopo una discussione fra noi, lei stava andandosene. Avrei dovuto lasciarla andare, ma l'ho fermata. Quando arrivo su quella soglia, mi manca la forza per assestare il colpo di grazia, come capita a Deluso in altra confessione. Non riesco perché lei continua a dirmi che mia ama, che vuole la ns. famiglia, che vuole dimenticare l'altro che l'ha illusa e poi delusa e fatta soffrire; mi dicesse che non sente più niente per me, allora OK, chiudiamo, ma così non riesco. In fondo sono già a pezzi, tanto vale darle ancora un'opportunità. Alcuni di voi mi hanno detto chiaramente che l'innamoramento per l'amante non poteva passare subito e che ci sarebbero state delle ricadute. Ciò è quanto sostiene anche lei. Nell'ultimo mese, in fondo, la sentivo molto più vicina (a differenza delle prime settimane, quando la vedevo eclissarsi ed immergersi in pensieri molto tristi, a giudicare dal suo volto; ora so che era la mancanza di lui a buttarla giù così). Possibile che stesse solo recitando una parte? A me sembrava sincera. Certo, ricostruire un minimo accettabile di fiducia sarà molto lungo. Comunque, almeno per ora un gesto l'ha fatto: il prendere dei giorni di ferie per cui non lo vedrà più fino ad agosto. Non è molto, ma è un gesto che ho apprezzato. E se poi ci ricascerà, allora me ne andrò io.


Hai scritto cose belle e giuste: tua moglie non è una scema come ha sostenuto qualcuno.
Però non mettere una data di scadenza: ognuno ha i suoi tempi di recupero, sei tu che quelli di tua moglie.


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie a Ellina, Kid, Persa e a tutti quelli che ci sono passati e mi dicono che ne pensano.
> Ieri sera, dopo una discussione fra noi, lei stava andandosene. Avrei dovuto lasciarla andare, ma l'ho fermata. Quando arrivo su quella soglia, mi manca la forza per assestare il colpo di grazia, come capita a Deluso in altra confessione. Non riesco perché lei continua a dirmi che mia ama, che vuole la ns. famiglia, che vuole dimenticare l'altro che l'ha illusa e poi delusa e fatta soffrire; mi dicesse che non sente più niente per me, allora OK, chiudiamo, ma così non riesco. In fondo sono già a pezzi, tanto vale darle ancora un'opportunità. Alcuni di voi mi hanno detto chiaramente che l'innamoramento per l'amante non poteva passare subito e che ci sarebbero state delle ricadute. Ciò è quanto sostiene anche lei. Nell'ultimo mese, in fondo, la sentivo molto più vicina (a differenza delle prime settimane, quando la vedevo eclissarsi ed immergersi in pensieri molto tristi, a giudicare dal suo volto; ora so che era la mancanza di lui a buttarla giù così). Possibile che stesse solo recitando una parte? A me sembrava sincera. Certo, ricostruire un minimo accettabile di fiducia sarà molto lungo. Comunque, almeno per ora un gesto l'ha fatto: il prendere dei giorni di ferie per cui non lo vedrà più fino ad agosto. Non è molto, ma è un gesto che ho apprezzato. E se poi ci ricascerà, allora me ne andrò io.


 
il tuo post rafforza in positivo la mia valutazione di allora, non confessare. cosa avrei potuto dire oltre al fatto di essermi lasciato trascinare in un grandissimo errore?? come può tua moglie presentarsi ai tuoi occhi e domandare di essere creduta dopo aver fatto tanto??. il traditore non può che essere solo nel percorso da compiere se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio, da solo deve capire perchè l'ha fatto, da solo deve gestire la sua coscienza e ripartire - se ce la fa - con rinnovato entusiasmo. si può tradire, si può sbagliare - anche più volte - ma non raccontiamoci almeno che chi lo fa non sia torto.... non che non confessare renda meno grave il fatto in se, però - quanto meno - risparmia dolore e sofferenza a chi (si dice) di amare ancora nonostante il tradimento perpetrato. ci sono mille percorsi per eliminare gli eventuali disagi che hanno portato uno dei due a tradire senza per forza confessarlo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il tuo post rafforza in positivo la mia valutazione di allora, non confessare. cosa avrei potuto dire oltre al fatto di essermi lasciato trascinare in un grandissimo errore?? come può tua moglie presentarsi ai tuoi occhi e domandare di essere creduta dopo aver fatto tanto??. il traditore non può che essere solo nel percorso da compiere se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio, da solo deve capire perchè l'ha fatto, da solo deve gestire la sua coscienza e ripartire - se ce la fa - con rinnovato entusiasmo. si può tradire, si può sbagliare - anche più volte - ma non raccontiamoci almeno che chi lo fa non sia torto.... non che non confessare renda meno grave il fatto in se, però - quanto meno - risparmia dolore e sofferenza a chi (si dice) di amare ancora nonostante il tradimento perpetrato. ci sono mille percorsi per eliminare gli eventuali disagi che hanno portato uno dei due a tradire senza per forza confessarlo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma questo vale se uno/a decide di troncare, non se viene scoperto e si ritrova appunto ...scoperto, senza alibi pronti (se non quelli che si raccontava) senza la consapevolezza di quello che stava facendo al tradito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il tuo post rafforza in positivo la mia valutazione di allora, non confessare. cosa avrei potuto dire oltre al fatto di essermi lasciato trascinare in un grandissimo errore?? come può tua moglie presentarsi ai tuoi occhi e domandare di essere creduta dopo aver fatto tanto??. il traditore non può che essere solo nel percorso da compiere se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio, da solo deve capire perchè l'ha fatto, da solo deve gestire la sua coscienza e ripartire - se ce la fa - con rinnovato entusiasmo. si può tradire, si può sbagliare - anche più volte - ma non raccontiamoci almeno che chi lo fa non sia torto.... non che non confessare renda meno grave il fatto in se, però - quanto meno - risparmia dolore e sofferenza a chi (si dice) di amare ancora nonostante il tradimento perpetrato. ci sono mille percorsi per eliminare gli eventuali disagi che hanno portato uno dei due a tradire senza per forza confessarlo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Quoto


----------



## Brady (15 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il tuo post rafforza in positivo la mia valutazione di allora, non confessare. cosa avrei potuto dire oltre al fatto di essermi lasciato trascinare in un grandissimo errore?? come può tua moglie presentarsi ai tuoi occhi e domandare di essere creduta dopo aver fatto tanto??. il traditore non può che essere solo nel percorso da compiere se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio, da solo deve capire perchè l'ha fatto, da solo deve gestire la sua coscienza e ripartire - se ce la fa - con rinnovato entusiasmo. si può tradire, si può sbagliare - anche più volte - ma non raccontiamoci almeno che chi lo fa non sia torto.... non che non confessare renda meno grave il fatto in se, però - quanto meno - risparmia dolore e sofferenza a chi (si dice) di amare ancora nonostante il tradimento perpetrato. ci sono mille percorsi per eliminare gli eventuali disagi che hanno portato uno dei due a tradire senza per forza confessarlo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ho già scritto che mia moglie ha risolto da sola e quando io l'ho scoperto era tutto finito e almeno mi sono risparmiato quello stato confusionale tipo la moglie di Luigi III. Però...:
1) alla fine io comunque l'ho scoperto e ho dovuto mettere in conto anche il fatto che lei non ha voluto dirmelo (dai tu il valore che vuoi alla cosa, positivo o negativo)
2) se il problema è nella coppia da solo non risolvi nulla, devi lavorare con l'altro (anche se non necessariamente raccontando il tradimento, ma i problemi all'origine sì)
3) non è detto che uno da solo ce la faccia e se all'altro viene data una possibilità di aiutare e salvare così la propria relazione questo potrebbe anche, almeno in parte, bilanciare il suo dolore.


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ho già scritto che mia moglie ha risolto da sola e quando io l'ho scoperto era tutto finito e almeno mi sono risparmiato quello stato confusionale tipo la moglie di Luigi III. Però...:
> 1) alla fine io comunque l'ho scoperto e ho dovuto mettere in conto anche il fatto che lei non ha voluto dirmelo (dai tu il valore che vuoi alla cosa, positivo o negativo)
> 2) se il problema è nella coppia da solo non risolvi nulla, devi lavorare con l'altro (anche se non necessariamente raccontando il tradimento, ma i problemi all'origine sì)
> 3) non è detto che uno da solo ce la faccia e se all'altro viene data una possibilità di aiutare e salvare così la propria relazione questo potrebbe anche, almeno in parte, bilanciare il suo dolore.


sub 1) direi che è positivo in quanto ha tentato, per quanto possibile, di preservarti da un dolore enorme e difficile da superare 

sub2) preciso che il percorso da fare soli è quello introspettivo che ti porta a decidere di "rifondare" il tuo legame evitando, se si riesce, di scopare in giro e portando rispetto a chi è acanto a noi.

sub 3) è soggettivo. da parte mia ho tradito e mai, sottolineo mai, avrei voluto far soffrire mia moglie. se mi capitasse di nuovo (sic!) ragionerei in questo modo all'ennesima potenza. credo che pochi legami abbiano la forza intrinseca di superare tradimenti "importanti" e cioè non basati sull'attrazione di una notte ma su qualcosa di molto molto più complesso a prescindere da come lo si voglia definire. 

l'importanza del rapporto a latere la si scopre e la si misura  quando questo viene a mancare e a seconda di quante ferite lascia dentro di noi (io ritengo che a volte tali ferite siano percepite da noi stessi come così grandi che si ha bisogno di confessare per un bisogno di catarsi - purificazione che si chiederebbe al ns partner ufficiale, come se la confessione avesse una funzione di alleggerimento e purificazione rispetto al "peccato" sino a quel momento perpetrato). Solo che i nostri coniugi non sono Dio ..... che sempre assolve tutti i nostri peccati 

ti abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Luigi III (15 Giugno 2010)

Dopo la rabbia dei primi giorni post scoperta del diario, oggi mi sento totalmente svuotato, come fossi un vegetale. Questa vicenda ha il potere di farmi venire meno il gusto della vita.


----------



## ellina69 (15 Giugno 2010)

è normale, luigi, sono il tuo corpo e la tua mente che ti chiedono un po' di tregua. prendila, insieme a qualche boccone di gioia (piccole cose, una passeggiata, una nuotata, non so ..quello che ti piace fare e che puoi fare agevolmente senza grande organizzazione), è importante un minimo dir ecupero, credimi, altrimenti ti esaurisci.


----------



## astonished (15 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Dopo la rabbia dei primi giorni post scoperta del diario, oggi mi sento totalmente svuotato, come fossi un vegetale. Questa vicenda ha il potere di farmi venire meno il gusto della vita.



E' normale, te lo dissi qualche post fa: io a distanza di un anno dalla separazione effettiva ed uno e mezzo dalla confessione del tradimento ho ancora di questi momenti, ma pian piano vanno perdendo d'intensità. Pian piano si torna alla vita: certo, per me è differente, io ho scelto la separazione e mi sono vissuto in solitudine questo percorso, mentre tu hai ancora l'opportunità di parlare con tua moglie, di dialogare, di litigare e di salvare il tuo rapporto ma capisco che a volte la presenza in casa di chi ci ha tradito può essere anche peggiore della totale solitudine.

Farti forza e, se può aiutarti, pensa che anche optando per la separazione non sono tutte rose e fiori: il senso di vuoto lo senti comunque, e senti ugualmente il peso del fallimento, e qualsiasi sarà la scelta che farai, avrai di fronte a te un gran lavoro di ricostruzione da fare, sia che vorrai restare con tua moglie che tentare di ricostruirti una vita con un'altra donna. Io ho optato per questa seconda scelta, ma è ancora lunga la strada, solo ora comincio ad interessarmi ad un'altra donna  ma devo ancora abituarmi all'idea di me con una nuova Lei.

Il tempo ti sarà alleato, vedrai, e posso garantirti che la vita è sempre lì pronta a sorprenderci in positivo anche quando vedi solo grigio.

Ciao e buona giornata.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai scritto cose belle e giuste: tua moglie non è una scema come ha sostenuto qualcuno.
> Però non mettere una data di scadenza: ognuno ha i suoi tempi di recupero, sei tu che quelli di tua moglie.


 
Reputo poco intelligente chi getta via un matrimonio, mette a repentaglio la serenità di ben sette bambini, o ragazzi, distrugge senza onestà la vita di tante persone.
Nessun nuovo sentimento (ammesso che ce ne sia uno) giustifica la totale mancanza di rispetto del compagno e di chi abbiamo messo al mondo.
Gli amori finiscono, i matrimonio possono finire, ma ciò che distingue una persona dall'altra è l'onestà intellettuale ed il senso di responsabilità.

Se Luigi deve ricostruire qualcosa (e lo deve fare, a prescindere dalle smanie della moglie), deve sapere con chiarezza con chi a che fare. Se con una eterna adolescente, o una donna matura e consapevole della gravità di ciò che sta facendo.
Per ricostruire qualcosa qui ci vuole molta pazienza, dedizione, onestà ed intelligenza, oltre che sentimento.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Dopo la rabbia dei primi giorni post scoperta del diario, oggi mi sento totalmente svuotato, come fossi un vegetale. Questa vicenda ha il potere di farmi venire meno il gusto della vita.


Ed invece devi farti forza. Hai molte cose da preservare, la tua salute, la sorte dei tuoi figli..prenditi cura di te e delle persone che ami. Riprenditi anche se possibile i tuoi spazi.
Non sei il padre di tua moglie...se ritorna in sè deve farlo da sola....e poi vedrete se c'è spazio per una riconciliazione, basata però su base solidissime questa volta!!!!

Fatti coraggio: vedrai , ne hai più di quanto immagini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> è normale, luigi, sono il tuo corpo e la tua mente che ti chiedono un po' di tregua. prendila, insieme a qualche boccone di gioia (piccole cose, una passeggiata, una nuotata, non so ..quello che ti piace fare e che puoi fare agevolmente senza grande organizzazione), è importante un minimo di recupero, credimi, altrimenti ti esaurisci.





Iris ha detto:


> Ed invece devi farti forza. Hai molte cose da preservare, la tua salute, la sorte dei tuoi figli..prenditi cura di te e delle persone che ami. Riprenditi anche se possibile i tuoi spazi.
> Non sei il padre di tua moglie...se ritorna in sè deve farlo da sola....e poi vedrete se c'è spazio per una riconciliazione, basata però su base solidissime questa volta!!!!
> 
> Fatti coraggio: vedrai , ne hai più di quanto immagini.


Quoto in toto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Reputo poco intelligente chi getta via un matrimonio, mette a repentaglio la serenità di ben sette bambini, o ragazzi, distrugge senza onestà la vita di tante persone.*
> *Nessun nuovo sentimento (ammesso che ce ne sia uno) giustifica la totale mancanza di rispetto* del compagno e di chi abbiamo messo al mondo.
> Gli amori finiscono, i matrimonio possono finire, ma ciò che distingue una persona dall'altra è l'onestà intellettuale ed il senso di responsabilità.
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Reputo poco intelligente chi getta via un matrimonio, mette a repentaglio la serenità di ben sette bambini, o ragazzi, distrugge senza onestà la vita di tante persone.*
> 
> Questo infatti succede quando si affida la direzione della propria vita ai sentimenti.
> 
> ...


E infatti sono d'accordo con chi dice che Luigi dovrebbe prendersi dei momenti di stacco per non ritrovarsi esaurito e per recuperare la positività necessaria ad affrontare la situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui non c'entrano le vendette trasversali.
> E' una questione di confronto tra un prima e un dopo.
> Prima: vita secondo le regole e i valori. Risultato: insoddisfazione-
> Dopo: vita con trasgressione di alcune regole Risultato : maggior soddisfazione.


Embè certo, no? A me stupisce di te o di altre il bisogno di ostentare la trasgressione. "Se fa e se tase" dicono da noi. Del resto mentre tu ammettendo certe cose pensi di passare per donna moderna ed emancipata, qui dentro, ti fai giudicare da quelle che ehm, hanno subito certi danni. Capisci? Penso che ogni coppia dovrebbe autoregolamentarsi, così vengono stabiliti i termini delle questioni e si è liberi. Chiara è sempre stato così.


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie a Ellina, Kid, Persa e a tutti quelli che ci sono passati e mi dicono che ne pensano.
> Ieri sera, dopo una discussione fra noi, lei stava andandosene. Avrei dovuto lasciarla andare, ma l'ho fermata. Quando arrivo su quella soglia, mi manca la forza per assestare il colpo di grazia, come capita a Deluso in altra confessione. Non riesco perché lei continua a dirmi che mia ama, che vuole la ns. famiglia, che vuole dimenticare l'altro che l'ha illusa e poi delusa e fatta soffrire; mi dicesse che non sente più niente per me, allora OK, chiudiamo, ma così non riesco. In fondo sono già a pezzi, tanto vale darle ancora un'opportunità. Alcuni di voi mi hanno detto chiaramente che l'innamoramento per l'amante non poteva passare subito e che ci sarebbero state delle ricadute. Ciò è quanto sostiene anche lei. Nell'ultimo mese, in fondo, la sentivo molto più vicina (a differenza delle prime settimane, quando la vedevo eclissarsi ed immergersi in pensieri molto tristi, a giudicare dal suo volto; ora so che era la mancanza di lui a buttarla giù così). Possibile che stesse solo recitando una parte? A me sembrava sincera. Certo, ricostruire un minimo accettabile di fiducia sarà molto lungo. Comunque, almeno per ora un gesto l'ha fatto: il prendere dei giorni di ferie per cui non lo vedrà più fino ad agosto. Non è molto, ma è un gesto che ho apprezzato. E se poi ci ricascerà, allora me ne andrò io.


 
sarà che sono matto oppure che non mi è mai capitato ma se mi capitasse di essere tradito e io volessi davvero quella donna - sebbene consapevole dei suoi errori anche reiterati - vorrei avere il coraggio di dire che l'amo oltre ogni cosa e che sono pronto a darle tutta la fiducia che serve, ma, soprattutto, a dimostrarle che vale la pena scegliere me. so di essere "estremo" nella mia idea di amore ma ci sono stati periodo della mia vita dove ho amato così. al di là dei difetti, oltre il tornaconto, ma solo per il piacere di ricercare il bene e la felicità di chi ci è vicino. questa è la mia illusione di amore, questo è ciò che ho sempre voluto costruire, non con la presunzione di eternità, sono attimi quelli in cui ci si sente una cosa sola, uno sguardo, un sorriso, un amplesso particolare a volte valgono una vita intera. mi scuseranno i seguaci assoluti della concretezza e del pragmatismo ma quando due anime si incontrano e volano si è davvero felici. anche per un solo attimo, ma felici. tornando a luigi, bè lui parla con grande passionalità della moglie si "sente" che la desidera ancora, nonostante tutto. quale prova d'amore più grande ci può essere rispetto a quella di dire: " io sono ancora qui....". Sempre detto, l'amore è per grandi guerrieri, non per tutti.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Embè certo, no? A me stupisce di te o di altre il bisogno di ostentare la trasgressione. "Se fa e se tase" dicono da noi. Del resto mentre tu ammettendo certe cose pensi di passare per donna moderna ed emancipata, qui dentro, ti fai giudicare da quelle che ehm, hanno subito certi danni. Capisci? Penso che ogni coppia dovrebbe autoregolamentarsi, così vengono stabiliti i termini delle questioni e si è liberi. Chiara è sempre stato così.


Certo, carissima,ho capito.
Solo che ammettendo certe cose io non intendo passare per donna moderna ed emancipata, ma solo esplicitare la base da cui parto.
Perchè pensavo, ma a questo punto mi sbagliavo, che  grazie all'anonimato in un forum ci si potesse esprimere per quel che si è.

Se poi vengo giudicata....pazienza: ma non posso discutere e manifestare opinioni sulle storie degli altri tradendo quello che sono e quello che penso.

Per il resto...da che mondo è mondo: vizi privati, pubbliche virtù.


----------



## astonished (15 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sarà che sono matto oppure che non mi è mai capitato ma se mi capitasse di essere tradito e io volessi davvero quella donna - sebbene consapevole dei suoi errori anche reiterati - vorrei avere il coraggio di dire che l'amo oltre ogni cosa e che sono pronto a darle tutta la fiducia che serve, ma, soprattutto, a dimostrarle che vale la pena scegliere me. so di essere "estremo" nella mia idea di amore ma ci sono stati periodo della mia vita dove ho amato così. al di là dei difetti, oltre il tornaconto, ma solo per il piacere di ricercare il bene e la felicità di chi ci è vicino. questa è la mia illusione di amore, questo è ciò che ho sempre voluto costruire, non con la presunzione di eternità, sono attimi quelli in cui ci si sente una cosa sola, uno sguardo, un sorriso, un amplesso particolare a volte valgono una vita intera. mi scuseranno i seguaci assoluti della concretezza e del pragmatismo ma quando due anime si incontrano e volano si è davvero felici. anche per un solo attimo, ma felici. tornando a luigi, bè lui parla con grande passionalità della moglie si "sente" che la desidera ancora, nonostante tutto. quale prova d'amore più grande ci può essere rispetto a quella di dire: " io sono ancora qui....". Sempre detto, l'amore è per grandi guerrieri, non per tutti.....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Ciao BD,
la tua idea "estrema" di amore coincide con la mia ma posso permettermi una domanda? Quegli attimi in cui hai sentito di essere una sola cosa con tua Lei li hai vissuti con tua moglie? A me pare di capire, ma forse mi sbaglio, che tu ti rifesrica ad altre donne, o forse alla tua amante, e scusami, se così fosse sarebbe un po' in contraddizione con la tua scelta pragmatica di salvare la tua famiglia e restare con tua moglie, che a scanso di equivoci io reputo giusta.

Vedi anch'io ho il tuo stesso ideale di amore ma all'ooposto di Te io sono stato tradito e mia moglie, all'opposto di Te, non è risucita a fare altrettanto, forse proprio perchè dall'altra parte ha trovato in me un uomo con tale ideale che ha scelto di aprire gli occhi e mettere fine al proprio matrimonio. In questo senso tu "forse" hai fatto bene a tacere la tua relazione ma così hai anche tradito quell'ideale di amore a cui ti rifai perchè avresti dovuto avere il coraggio di dire a tua moglie ciò che è stato e rimetterti a lei per una decisione comune di salvare il vostro matrimonio, mentre così sembra essere un "dolce e nobile" inganno.

Vorrei proseguire ma devo andare. 

Ciao.


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao BD,
> la tua idea "estrema" di amore coincide con la mia ma posso permettermi una domanda? Quegli attimi in cui hai sentito di essere una sola cosa con tua Lei li hai vissuti con tua moglie? A me pare di capire, ma forse mi sbaglio, che tu ti rifesrica ad altre donne, o forse alla tua amante, e scusami, se così fosse sarebbe un po' in contraddizione con la tua scelta pragmatica di salvare la tua famiglia e restare con tua moglie, che a scanso di equivoci io reputo giusta.
> 
> Vedi anch'io ho il tuo stesso ideale di amore ma all'ooposto di Te io sono stato tradito e mia moglie, all'opposto di Te, non è risucita a fare altrettanto, forse proprio perchè dall'altra parte ha trovato in me un uomo con tale ideale che ha scelto di aprire gli occhi e mettere fine al proprio matrimonio. In questo senso tu "forse" hai fatto bene a tacere la tua relazione ma così hai anche tradito quell'ideale di amore a cui ti rifai perchè avresti dovuto avere il coraggio di dire a tua moglie ciò che è stato e rimetterti a lei per una decisione comune di salvare il vostro matrimonio, mentre così sembra essere un "dolce e nobile" inganno.
> ...


vedi, se non avessi avuto quei momenti dietro le spalle (nel bagaglio dei miei ricordi) non avrei mai potuto salvare il matrimonio. il mio sforzo è stato quello di eliminare le situazioni "sovrapposte" che avevo creato con l'amante e ricordare quei momenti, tanti, che avevo vissuto con lei. il passato, di anni, con mia moglie  (considerato al netto dei figli perchè avevo bisogno di capire che valeva la pena stare con lei a prescindere dai bimbi) mi ha aiutato a capire che avrei potuto di nuovo essere sereno. è stata una sensazione, difficile da decifrare, perchè erano molto freschi i ricordi del "vissuto" con l'amante ma lo sentivo. non mi sono mai considerato pragmatico il mio obiettivo era arrivare a casa, trovare lì mia moglie ad aspettarmi i miei bambini, e sereni, inisieme, affrontare i problemi e godere dei momenti felici. anche qui sono "estremo" (ri)volevo un matrimonio che funzionasse davvero in cui ci fosse intesa, complicità e rispetto. dovevo essere io a fare le mosse, a me spettava il compito di ricostruire, anche se su basi diverse, in quanto mia moglie ha commesso gravi errori che certo non giustificavano il tradimento ma hanno contribuito a farmi scivolare nelle braccia di un'altra donnna.  pur non confessando e facendo autocritica ho convinto mia moglie a farne, ho spiegato i motivi del mio "essere altrove" in maniera metaforica. mia moglie ha fatto autocritica  adesso sono al punto in cui vedo un sentiero davanti a me che può darmi enorme soddisfazioni ma vedo anche le tentazioni che io, per carattere, subisco ed a cui dovrò sempre prestare attenzione.

ti auguro davvero ogni bene

bastardo dentro


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Embè certo, no? A me stupisce di te o di altre il bisogno di ostentare la trasgressione. "Se fa e se tase" dicono da noi. Del resto mentre tu ammettendo certe cose pensi di passare per donna moderna ed emancipata, qui dentro, ti fai giudicare da quelle che ehm, hanno subito certi danni. Capisci? Penso che ogni coppia dovrebbe autoregolamentarsi, così vengono stabiliti i termini delle questioni e si è liberi. Chiara è sempre stato così.


perdonami, ma perchè chiara dovrebbe temere un giudizio, perdipiù da parte di gente che non la conosce nel reale?

qui dentro quasi tutti, tranne i disturbatori, si manifestano per quel che sono per confrontarsi
lei stessa disse che amava il confronto tra diversi pareri

tu stessa esponi il tuo personaggio a critiche
chi decide che quel che manifesta chiara sia più riprovevole di quel che manifesti tu o io o chiunque altro? tando da dover essere mascherato?

perchè ritieni che proprio lei dovrebbe recitare una parte che non sente?


----------



## Brady (15 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sub 1) direi che è positivo in quanto ha tentato, per quanto possibile, di preservarti da un dolore enorme e difficile da superare
> 
> sub2) preciso che il percorso da fare soli è quello introspettivo che ti porta a decidere di "rifondare" il tuo legame evitando, se si riesce, di scopare in giro e portando rispetto a chi è acanto a noi.
> 
> ...


1) è una scommessa. Perché se il tradito non lo scopre mai gli hai risparmiato UN dolore, ma se lo scopre gliene hai dati DUE
2) concordo, ma ribadisco che SE ci i problemi nascono dalla copia non può risolverli uno solo
3) si infatti dipende dalle situazioni. Se ce la fai da solo allora il silenzio può essere un'opzione (che comunque io non condivido per i punti precedenti).

Si è vero confessare ci libera e divide la responsabilità delle scelte con l'altro, quindi sembra un po' un atto di egoismo, ma credo che se si finisce nel vortice del capire se una cosa l'hai fatta per te, o per lei, o per voi non finisci più. Anche tenersi tutto dento può essere visto come una sorta di autopunizione e quindi di autoassoluzione in quanto si bilancia il male fatto con una punizione a se stessi e alla fine ci si sente in pari e forse anche un po' eroi. Affrontare le proprie responsabilità con chi ne ha subito le conseguenze (note o meno) lo trovo più maturo. Ma la parola chiave qui è "soggettivo" pertanto non prenderlo come un giudizio sulla tua storia personale (di cui conosco solo alcuni dettagli). E' solo un opinione...
Un saluto


----------



## Brady (15 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> vedi, se non avessi avuto quei momenti dietro le spalle (nel bagaglio dei miei ricordi) non avrei mai potuto salvare il matrimonio. il mio sforzo è stato quello di eliminare le situazioni "sovrapposte" che avevo creato con l'amante e ricordare quei momenti, tanti, che avevo vissuto con lei. il passato, di anni, con mia moglie  (considerato al netto dei figli perchè avevo bisogno di capire che valeva la pena stare con lei a prescindere dai bimbi) mi ha aiutato a capire che avrei potuto di nuovo essere sereno. è stata una sensazione, difficile da decifrare, perchè erano molto freschi i ricordi del "vissuto" con l'amante ma lo sentivo. non mi sono mai considerato pragmatico il mio obiettivo era arrivare a casa, trovare lì mia moglie ad aspettarmi i miei bambini, e sereni, inisieme, affrontare i problemi e godere dei momenti felici. anche qui sono "estremo" (ri)volevo un matrimonio che funzionasse davvero in cui ci fosse intesa, complicità e rispetto. dovevo essere io a fare le mosse, a me spettava il compito di ricostruire, anche se su basi diverse, in quanto *mia moglie ha commesso gravi errori che certo non giustificavano il tradimento ma hanno contribuito a farmi scivolare nelle braccia di un'altra donnna.  pur non confessando e facendo autocritica ho convinto mia moglie a farne, ho spiegato i motivi del mio "essere altrove" in maniera metaforica. mia moglie ha fatto autocritica*  adesso sono al punto in cui vedo un sentiero davanti a me che può darmi enorme soddisfazioni ma vedo anche le tentazioni che io, per carattere, subisco ed a cui dovrò sempre prestare attenzione.
> 
> ti auguro davvero ogni bene
> 
> bastardo dentro



Qui però un giudizio lo esprimo...
no, fammi capire.. prima hai fatto i tuoi "porci comodi" (si scherza eh, tanto per drammatizzare un po', non vorrei sembrare troppo "Danielizzato"..:mrgreen e poi hai fatto pure chiedere scusa a lei???!!!!!
Complimenti! Sei il vero BD 2010!


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Qui però un giudizio lo esprimo...
> no, fammi capire.. prima hai fatto i tuoi "porci comodi" (si scherza eh, tanto per drammatizzare un po', non vorrei sembrare troppo "Danielizzato"..:mrgreen e poi hai fatto pure chiedere scusa a lei???!!!!!
> Complimenti! Sei il vero BD 2010!


 
bè il rapporto su quelle basi non poteva proseguire. non è che come un esattore ho richiesto delle scuse ma l'ho spinta a rivedere alcuni atteggiamenti ed alcune posizioni (non è tutto dovuto, anche io ogni tanto posso essere stanco ... non è che ogni desiderio è un ordine etc etc etc)

bastardo dentro 2010


----------



## astonished (16 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> vedi, se non avessi avuto quei momenti dietro le spalle (nel bagaglio dei miei ricordi) non avrei mai potuto salvare il matrimonio. il mio sforzo è stato quello di eliminare le situazioni "sovrapposte" che avevo creato con l'amante e ricordare quei momenti, tanti, che avevo vissuto con lei. il passato, di anni, con mia moglie  (considerato al netto dei figli perchè avevo bisogno di capire che valeva la pena stare con lei a prescindere dai bimbi) mi ha aiutato a capire che avrei potuto di nuovo essere sereno. è stata una sensazione, difficile da decifrare, perchè erano molto freschi i ricordi del "vissuto" con l'amante ma lo sentivo. non mi sono mai considerato pragmatico *il mio obiettivo era arrivare a casa, trovare lì mia moglie ad aspettarmi i miei bambini, e sereni, inisieme, affrontare i problemi e godere dei momenti felici. anche qui sono "estremo" (ri)volevo un matrimonio che funzionasse davvero in cui ci fosse intesa, complicità e rispetto. dovevo essere io a fare le mosse, a me spettava il compito di ricostruire, anche se su basi diverse, in quanto mia moglie ha commesso gravi errori che certo non giustificavano il tradimento ma hanno contribuito a farmi scivolare nelle braccia di un'altra donnna*.  pur non confessando e facendo autocritica ho convinto mia moglie a farne, ho spiegato i motivi del mio "essere altrove" in maniera metaforica. mia moglie ha fatto autocritica  adesso sono al punto in cui vedo un sentiero davanti a me che può darmi enorme soddisfazioni ma vedo anche le tentazioni che io, per carattere, subisco ed a cui dovrò sempre prestare attenzione.
> 
> ti auguro davvero ogni bene
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ok, capisco ma non hai ripsoto alla mia domanda che ti pongo nuovamente: quei momenti idilliaci, in cui ti sentivi tutt'uno con la tua Lei li hai vissuti con tua moglie o con la tua amante? Perchè quì è il punto: se li hai vissuti con la tua amante e non con tua moglie, per quanto nobile sia stato il tuo intento di salvare la famiglia, è un po' un mentire a te stesso e poi reputo giusto che tua moglie fosse stata messa al corrente, non metaforicamente, del tuo essere altrove perchè in questo modo avresti rimesso nelle sue mani la stessa decisione di salvare la coppia, visto che di coppia si tratta e dunque in due si decide. Dal punto di vista pratico tu hai fatto bene, hai salvaguardato la famiglia ma se tua moglie sapesse o avesse saputo pensi sarebbe andata allo stesso modo? Ora una volta rientrato il pericolo, dici che per il tuo carattere devi prestare attenzione alle tentazioni: non pensi invece che se tua moglie avesse saputo e ti avesse messo "metaforicamente" a rosolare sul bracere per poi spegnerlo prima che fosse troppo tardi, ora non dovresti temere più le tentazioni perchè conscio di quanto stavi per perdere e che per decisione comune ma soprattutto per amore comune non hai più perso?

Premetto che leggo sempre con piacere quanto scrivi, anche per i modi pacati in cui ti poni,  ma noto in te una forma di narcisismo, nemmeno tanto velato, ed una forma di autocompiacimento e di autoassoluzione per il tuo vissuto magari giustificate dalle tante possibilità con l'altro sesso, dovute forse al lavoro che svolgi ed allo status che ti conferisce, e dunque quelle tentazioni a cui sei sottoposto in fondo farebbero parte del mondo che vivi e non di quello che invece tu vedi e senti vive: in questo tuo ultimo post dici che rivolevi una famiglia serena che ti desse stabilità, insomma volevi ritrovare le tue cose a posto ma io sono dell'avviso che in questi casi non si risolverà mai davvero niente se l'altro/a non sa ed una prova ne è che tu, come molti che dicono di aver superato, sono qui a scrivere, a consigliare gli altri con l'intento, spesso, di consigliare se stessi. Questo tuo compiacimento nell'aver salvato la tua famiglia sembra tu lo sottointenda per giustificare in realtà quanto sai di aver vissuto "altrove" e non puoi non essere conscio che quell'altrove in realtà rappresenta un "fatto" che come tale non può essere dimenticato nè archiviato, rappresenta un qualcosa con un significato ben preciso il quale però sembra tu voglia ignorare ma poi dici di temere le tentazioni.

Sia chiaro, io non ti giudico da tradito ad ex-traditore, è la prima volta che interloquisco con te e l'ho fatto perchè ho colto una incongruenza tra il tuo ideale di amore e l'aver sottaciuto il "vissuto". 

Per quanto riguarda la mia storia, in fin dei conti ho un grandissimo rispetto per mia moglie perchè nonostante mi abbia tradito ha avuto il coraggio di fare l'unico gesto che le potesse ridarle dignità, mettermi al corrente della sua relazione e rimettere nelle mie mani la decisione di salvare il matrimonio: io ho scelto per la separazione perchè, limitatamente alla nostra storia, a valle del tradimento non sentivo di poter ritrovare quell'amore a cui ho sempre aspirato e che credevo ci fosse tra noi. Ringrazio la mia ex-moglie per il suo coraggio perchè in questo modo mi ha dato la possibilità di decidere per il mio futuro, e se vogliamo, paradossalmente, questo si che potrebbe essere visto come un grande gesto d'amore da parte sua.

Ciao.


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2010)

E' vero. B.D. ha una visione per così dire "eroica" della vita.
Quindi si nota una certo compiacimento sia nel descrivere la sua "caduta", sia nel descrivere "la sua risurrezione".
Qualcun altro descriverebbe tutto l'iter in maniera più prosaica.
Nulla toglie che B.D. sia una gran brava persona...niente affatto bastarda.


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ok, capisco ma non hai ripsoto alla mia domanda che ti pongo nuovamente: quei momenti idilliaci, in cui ti sentivi tutt'uno con la tua Lei li hai vissuti con tua moglie o con la tua amante?
> 
> _Risposta li ho vissuti con mia moglie - moltissimi - e qualcuno anche con l'amante ma c'è una differenza: mentre l'intensità dei momenti vissuti con mia moglie con il passare degli anni si amplifica quelli passati con l'amante inesorabilmente si sbiadiscono, nonostante la pensi ancora molto._
> 
> ...


un caro saluto a Te

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

B.D. vale sempre la pena leggerti.
Avrei tante cose da dire.
Ma forse un'altra volta...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> .......
> _triste l'epilogo ma se questo è ciò che sentivi hai fatto bene a percorrere questa strada che sono certo ti darà molte soddisfazioni. la tua ultima frase è emblematica ed è ciò che mi turba di più il sonno e cioè *il fatto che, in realtà io ho deciso per mia moglie e per questo riverso su di Lei ogni istante del mio tempo, con amore, dedizione e supporto nella speranza di essere giudicato meno severamente al momento del mio giudizio universale*. _
> ......


ognuno è unico, e nella sua singolarità nessunon può parlare per un altro
ma ...

da tradita che ha perdonato, da moglie che apprezza il rapporto nuovo che andiamo costruendo giorno per giorno e che ricomincia ad assaporare la felicità delle piccole cose, io dico:
è un bel percorso quello che hai scelto per la "redenzione", difficile e bello re-imparare ad amare, col cuore e i fatti chi hai scelto come compagna
continua a proteggerla dalle angosce che puoi risparmiarle

se potessi scegliere ora, pur senza rinnegare nulla di ciò che è stato, sceglierei, fosse solo per chi mi è caro, che non sappia mai, che non provi mai lo stesso dolore, che non viva quell'inferno di lotta tra sè e sè stesso


----------



## Luigi III (23 Giugno 2010)

"Quel senso di dolore e di sofferenza era lì - quando andavo a letto, di notte, quando mi svegliavo al mattino e anche durante il giorno. Ho attraversato un periodo di infelicità che mi faceva torcere le budella".
Questa testimonianza, tratta dal libro Se questo è amore, scritto da un team di psicologi americani, calza a pennello per descrivere quello che è diventata la mia vita da che mia moglie mi ha raccontato del suo travolgente rapporto extraconiugio. Ma, dopo più di 3 mesi da quel maledetto giorno di marzo, sento che dentro di me si sta facendo strada un nuovo sentimento: la rassegnazione. Non è un bel sentimento, ma almeno esso soffoca la speranza e senza speranza anche la disperazione comincia a mordere di meno.
Domenica scorsa, dopo aver letto uno scambio di messaggi, senza sesso, ma molto tenero e complice fra mia moglie e il suo ex amante, sono andato via di casa, non ce l'ho più fatta, anche se lei sottolineava che era una cosa di 2 mesi fa.
Quando sono tornato, a tarda sera e dopo una lunga passeggiata scarica-tensione, mi sono sentito di dirle di chiuderla qui perché non posso stare con una donna che ama un altro, anche se è stata la donna della mia vita, la madre delle mie piccole, ricordi che hanno avuto peso solo per me evidentemente. La rassegnazione mi ha portato a questo passo. Ma lei, che mi aspettava sulla porta, l'ho vista disperata; in quelle poche ore che sono mancato (mezzo pomeriggio e la sera), ha avuto un piccolo anticipo di quella che sarebbe la sua vita futura e finalmente non ha più dato per scontato il mio amore per lei, la nostra famiglia e tutto quello che faticosamente avevamo costruito e che lei avrebbe buttato volentieri nel cesso per stare con quell'altro, che l'amava così tanto che al primo vero problema l'ha subito scaricata.
Quindi siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. Mi ha fatto delle promesse. Dice di amarmi, di voler ricostruire. Non voglio illudermi, però. Ho registrato le sue affermazioni con lo scetticismo del tradito, anche perchè è certo che, se l'altro avesse mollato la sua di moglie, lei avrebbe mollato me. Su questo non ci piove. Preferisco quindi stare alla finestra e vedere cosa succede. Se dovessi scoprire che quell'altro è ancora in gioco o anche solo che questa donna non merita più la sofferenza che mi fa provare, mollo tutto. All'inizio proprio non sentivo la forza per farlo, ma solo la disperazione descritta nella testimonianza di apertura; ora Dignità e Rassegnazione stanno a poco a poco cambiando il mio punto di vista e questo talvolta mi fa stare anche un po' meglio.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho registrato le sue affermazioni con lo scetticismo del tradito, anche perchè è certo che, se l'altro avesse mollato la sua di moglie, lei avrebbe mollato me. Su questo non ci piove.


Si e poi probabilmente sarebbe tornata con la coda tra le gambe! Vale per tutti: la vita tra amanti è troppo semplice, non si può paragonarla a quella coniugale e soprattutto non è detto che funzioni tra due amanti che decidono di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Gli amanti sono adolescenti in preda a pulsioni alle quali non riescono a resistere, hanno tutto fuorchè dell'adulto. E ti auguro che tua moglie questo l'abbia capito.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> ............
> 
> ....   è certo che, se l'altro avesse mollato la sua di moglie, lei avrebbe mollato me. ................................


 
non ne essere così certo

tutta la vicenda si è mossa su auspici irrealizzati e sostanzialmente irrealizzabili 

se l'altro avesse lasciato la moglie, posta di fronte ad una scelta concreta, magari tua moglie si sarebbe svegliata 

o forse avrebbe fatto il passo
e scoperto solo dopo che la nostra testa proietta film d'amore quando vuole difenderci da sensi di colpa per comportamenti imbecilli e dannosi


----------



## dave.one (23 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> "Quel senso di dolore e di sofferenza era lì - quando andavo a letto, di notte, quando mi svegliavo al mattino e anche durante il giorno. Ho attraversato un periodo di infelicità che mi faceva torcere le budella".
> Questa testimonianza, tratta dal libro Se questo è amore, scritto da un team di psicologi americani, calza a pennello per descrivere quello che è diventata la mia vita da che mia moglie mi ha raccontato del suo travolgente rapporto extraconiugio. Ma, dopo più di 3 mesi da quel maledetto giorno di marzo, sento che dentro di me si sta facendo strada un nuovo sentimento: la rassegnazione. Non è un bel sentimento, ma almeno esso soffoca la speranza e senza speranza anche la disperazione comincia a mordere di meno.
> Domenica scorsa, dopo aver letto uno scambio di messaggi, senza sesso, ma molto tenero e complice fra mia moglie e il suo ex amante, sono andato via di casa, non ce l'ho più fatta, anche se lei sottolineava che era una cosa di 2 mesi fa.
> Quando sono tornato, a tarda sera e dopo una lunga passeggiata scarica-tensione, mi sono sentito di dirle di chiuderla qui perché non posso stare con una donna che ama un altro, anche se è stata la donna della mia vita, la madre delle mie piccole, ricordi che hanno avuto peso solo per me evidentemente. La rassegnazione mi ha portato a questo passo. Ma lei, che mi aspettava sulla porta, l'ho vista disperata; in quelle poche ore che sono mancato (mezzo pomeriggio e la sera), ha avuto un piccolo anticipo di quella che sarebbe la sua vita futura e finalmente non ha più dato per scontato il mio amore per lei, la nostra famiglia e tutto quello che faticosamente avevamo costruito e che lei avrebbe buttato volentieri nel cesso per stare con quell'altro, che l'amava così tanto che al primo vero problema l'ha subito scaricata.
> Quindi siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. *Mi ha fatto delle promesse. Dice di amarmi, di voler ricostruire.* Non voglio illudermi, però. Ho registrato le sue affermazioni con lo scetticismo del tradito, anche perchè è certo che, se l'altro avesse mollato la sua di moglie, lei avrebbe mollato me. Su questo non ci piove. Preferisco quindi stare alla finestra e vedere cosa succede. *Se dovessi scoprire che quell'altro è ancora in gioco o anche solo che questa donna non merita più la sofferenza che mi fa provare, mollo tutto*. All'inizio proprio non sentivo la forza per farlo, ma solo la disperazione descritta nella testimonianza di apertura; ora Dignità e Rassegnazione stanno a poco a poco cambiando il mio punto di vista e questo talvolta mi fa stare anche un po' meglio.


Ecco una differenza fondamentale tra la tua situazione e la mia: almeno lei ti ha detto di amarti. La mia non mi ama e me l'ha detto. Non saprò mai se questo suo mancato amore nei miei confronti sia dovuto alla contemporaneità di amore per "l'altro" oppure se c'è stato prima il disinnamoramento e poi l'innamoramento per l'altro (passatemi il termine).

Per il secondo grassetto: come pensi di scoprirlo? pensi di controllarla oppure dai fiducia? E se la tua risposta è darle fiducia, come pensi di ottenerla? O meglio detto: come pensa lei di toglierti i dubbi e farti riacquistare fiducia, se realmente sono le sue intenzioni? 
Sembra un paradosso, ed effettivamente lo è. 
Io a questa domanda ancora non ho trovato risposta, anche perché sono ancora due passi indietro rispetto a te (lei non ammette).


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2010)

dave.one, si controlla eccome, la fiducia non la si ridà in 4 secondi ad un traditore. La tua lei non ammette? Dille chiaro e tondo che tu sai che lei ti ha tradito e che il manuale del bravo traditore dice che bisogna sempre negare e che lei lo sta seguendo alla lettera. Dille che intanto il tizio non se la caga per nulla, che è solo una ingenua a credere in quel ammmmore. Lei ti guarderà come se tu dicessi cose senza senso, ma per la parte, quello che conta sono le prove e non che lei lo dica. Dille che a prescindere tu non ti fidi come lei sia come moglie (brutta botta) che come madre (colpo basso), che ti ha deluso e che il suo negare delle prove evidenti non le fanno onore, anzi che ti ha deluso non per il tradimento in sè, ma per il negare e trasportare tutto il problema in una banale e semplice faccenda di cuore (il fatto che non ti ama più).
Se le farai vedere chiaramente che tu non la stimi, che non la reputi comunque una brava moglie e che non ti fidi nella educazione che può impartire ai tuoi figli (sempre colpo basso, ma con una donna come lei credo funzionerebbe). Amore o non amore, dave.one quando c'è di mezzo un tradimento tutto diventa una guerra, se vi separate avete perso entrambi visti i figli, se saprete uscirne fuori poi decentemente sarete persone migliori entrambe.
Io senza figli e senza alcun obbligo però non ci starei mai con una traditrice, e sinceramente nemmeno con figli, questo è un punto certo che alla mia donna è ben chiaro e quindi una donna che sceglie una azione sapendo che porta all'inevitabile deve sapersi prendere le sue responsabilità, ovviamente vale anche per gli uomini.


----------



## Anna A (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si e poi probabilmente sarebbe tornata con la coda tra le gambe! Vale per tutti: la vita tra amanti è troppo semplice, non si può paragonarla a quella coniugale e soprattutto non è detto che funzioni tra due amanti che decidono di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto.* Gli amanti sono adolescenti in preda a pulsioni alle quali non riescono a resistere, hanno tutto fuorchè dell'adulto. E ti auguro che tua moglie questo l'abbia capito.*
> 
> In bocca al lupo


 
non è affatto vero: se sono adolescenti come amanti vuol dire che anche nel matrimonio lo sono.
poi possiamo star qui a discutere fino al 3000 di questo, ma sono sicura che non è il tradire che dimostra l'immaturità: quella c'è o non c'è a prescindere e non è che uno che non tradisce mai è per questo più maturo.......


----------



## dave.one (23 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> dave.one, si controlla eccome, la fiducia non la si ridà in 4 secondi ad un traditore. La tua lei non ammette? Dille chiaro e tondo che tu sai che lei ti ha tradito e che il manuale del bravo traditore dice che bisogna sempre negare e che lei lo sta seguendo alla lettera. Dille che intanto il tizio non se la caga per nulla, che è solo una ingenua a credere in quel ammmmore. Lei ti guarderà come se tu dicessi cose senza senso, ma per la parte, quello che conta sono le prove e non che lei lo dica. Dille che a prescindere tu non ti fidi come lei sia come moglie (brutta botta) che come madre (colpo basso), che ti ha deluso e che il suo negare delle prove evidenti non le fanno onore, anzi che ti ha deluso non per il tradimento in sè, ma per il negare e trasportare tutto il problema in una banale e semplice faccenda di cuore (il fatto che non ti ama più).
> Se le farai vedere chiaramente che tu non la stimi, che non la reputi comunque una brava moglie e che non ti fidi nella educazione che può impartire ai tuoi figli (sempre colpo basso, ma con una donna come lei credo funzionerebbe). Amore o non amore, dave.one quando c'è di mezzo un tradimento tutto diventa una guerra, se vi separate avete perso entrambi visti i figli, se saprete uscirne fuori poi decentemente sarete persone migliori entrambe.
> Io senza figli e senza alcun obbligo però non ci starei mai con una traditrice, e sinceramente nemmeno con figli, questo è un punto certo che alla mia donna è ben chiaro e quindi una donna che sceglie una azione sapendo che porta all'inevitabile deve sapersi prendere le sue responsabilità, ovviamente vale anche per gli uomini.


ciao Daniele. C'è della verità ed anche no in quello che dici. 
I colpi bassi, per esperienza personale, non portano a nulla di buono, anzi, a volte possono ritorcersi contro e invece di impiantare all'altro la supposta con vaselina, ci viene ritornata indietro con attorno della carta vetrata.
Come madre non posso rimproverarle nulla, e questo è un dato di fatto. Come moglie, continuo a pensare che, se in coscienza non me la sento né di addossarmi tutte le colpe dell'accaduto, né di esserne totalmente scevro, vorrei che fosse chiaro anche per lei che per lei è la stessa cosa, ma con l'aggravante che, purtroppo, ha fatto un passo molto lungo mentre il burrone si apriva, ed ora che il burrone è piuttosto ampio, non può tornare indietro.
Mi rimprovero soltanto la mancanza di chiarezza e di determinazione, quello sì; spero solo che sbagliando si impari anche ad una certa età.
preferisco non parlare dell'altro. Al momento non se ne parla e preferisco non se ne parli, almeno fintantoche rimaniamo in una fase di stallo/confusione, dove entrambi abbiamo paura di fare la prima mossa.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2010)

Vado contro corrente, Annientato hai tutta la mia stima e comprensiione...ma posso dirlo? Tua moglie mi fa tanta tenerezza, so cosa si prova, è  un momento buio anche per lei, non dimenticarlo mai, non vi potete riunire se lei è per te, ora, solo "quella donna", riscopri l'amore per lei, altrimenti davvero vi perderete. Non c'è perdono se c'è solo rancore.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2010)

Ci sarebbe anche tanto da dire sui sentimenti che residuano mesi, anni dopo...verso entrambe le situazioni.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vado contro corrente, Annientato hai tutta la mia stima e comprensiione...ma posso dirlo? Tua moglie mi fa tanta tenerezza, so cosa si prova, è un momento buio anche per lei, non dimenticarlo mai, non vi potete riunire se lei è per te, ora, solo "quella donna", riscopri l'amore per lei, altrimenti davvero vi perderete. *Non c'è perdono se c'è solo rancore*.


molto vero
e lo dico da quest'altra parte della barricata

e ben ricordo che il sottolineato lo capivo persino quando gli avrei infilato un paletto nel cuore


----------



## Luigi III (23 Giugno 2010)

Per rispondere a Dave, se mia moglie ammettesse che non mi ama più, io chiuderei. Magari non ce l'avrei fatta subito, ma adesso, dopo 3 mesi allucinanti, sì, ne sono certo. Non ha senso stare con una donna che pensa a un altro, è solo una sofferenza continua e alla lunga diventa intollerabile. Comunque il fatto che me l'abbia detto non significa che sia proprio così. Ricordo che sul suo quaderno, un mese fa, scriveva dell'amante che lo amava e non riusciva a toglierselo dalla testa. Se fosse ancora così, preferirei si prendesse le sue responsabilità e lo ammettesse.
Quanto alla fiducia, se fosse misurabile come la temperatura, essa ammonterebbe a 100° sotto zero. Dunque sì, per quanto possibile, la controllerò. Nulla di segreto, sono cose che le ho detto in faccia: se dovessi scoprire che la loro relazione, anche solo a livello di rapporto di complicità, va avanti, io esco di scena perché già così non ne posso più. Sinceramente credo di essere meglio di un uomo che, con la responsabilità di 5 figli (l'ultimo ha 1 anno) e una moglie che lo aspetta a casa, si diverte a conquistare una collega per saltarle addosso tutte le volte in cui aveva voglia di sesso e per poi piantarla in asso al primo problema fra di loro.
Mia moglie, è vero, fa anche pena. In 6 mesi si è giocata tutto quello che avevamo costruito in 10, faticosi anni. Per poi cosa? Per inseguire chi certo non merita il suo amore, per inseguire un'illusione. Io comunque non riesco a giudicarla in modo benevolo. Mi ha ingannato senza pietà, mancandomi totalmente di rispetto. Avrebbe dovuto dirmi quel che succedeva e lasciarmi oppure chiudere quel rapporto non appena si è accorta che si stava innamorando. E invece ha voluto ascoltare il canto delle sirene ... con il risultato di essere ora una donna infelice e di avere portato la nostra bella famiglia sull'orlo dell'abisso.


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> I colpi bassi, per esperienza personale, non portano a nulla di buono, anzi, a volte possono ritorcersi contro e invece di impiantare all'altro la supposta con vaselina, ci viene ritornata indietro con attorno della carta vetrata.
> Come madre non posso rimproverarle nulla, e questo è un dato di fatto. Come moglie, continuo a pensare che, se in coscienza non me la sento né di addossarmi tutte le colpe dell'accaduto, né di esserne totalmente scevro, vorrei che fosse chiaro anche per lei che per lei è la stessa cosa, ma con l'aggravante che, purtroppo, ha fatto un passo molto lungo mentre il burrone si apriva, ed ora che il burrone è piuttosto ampio, non può tornare indietro.


la stai giustificando, così sinceramente non andrai da nessuna parte! Adesso si spiega perchè non ha ammesso il tradimento con le prove, ti colpevolizzi in parte mentre...non dovresti.
La crisi può essere colpa di due persone, ma il tradimento no, quello è colpa solo di una persona.
Con i colpi bassi io ci ho preso, due anni di merda sono passati ma i miei colpi bassi hanno dato i frutti e sinceramente una fuori di testa come la tua mugliera (chi tradisce in quel momento è fuori di testa) puoi farle credere tutto che ci crederà, anche che moralmente non è adatta a educare i vostri figli. Cioè, mi chiedo, come può un genitore traditore permettersi di dire cosa è giusto e cosa non è giiusto se il figlio fa qualcosa che lui fa male? Usa tutto quello che vuoi ma falle notare che tutto è pura responsabilità sua, anche la fine possibile del vostro matrimonio.


----------



## dave.one (23 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Dave, se mia moglie ammettesse che non mi ama più, io chiuderei. Magari non ce l'avrei fatta subito, ma adesso, dopo 3 mesi allucinanti, sì, ne sono certo. Non ha senso stare con una donna che pensa a un altro, è solo una sofferenza continua e alla lunga diventa intollerabile. Comunque il fatto che me l'abbia detto non significa che sia proprio così. Ricordo che sul suo quaderno, un mese fa, scriveva dell'amante che lo amava e non riusciva a toglierselo dalla testa. Se fosse ancora così, preferirei si prendesse le sue responsabilità e lo ammettesse.
> Quanto alla fiducia, se fosse misurabile come la temperatura, essa ammonterebbe a 100° sotto zero. *Dunque sì, per quanto possibile, la controllerò. Nulla di segreto, sono cose che le ho detto in faccia: se dovessi scoprire che la loro relazione, anche solo a livello di rapporto di complicità, va avanti, io esco di scena perché già così non ne posso più.* Sinceramente credo di essere meglio di un uomo che, con la responsabilità di 5 figli (l'ultimo ha 1 anno) e una moglie che lo aspetta a casa, si diverte a conquistare una collega per saltarle addosso tutte le volte in cui aveva voglia di sesso e per poi piantarla in asso al primo problema fra di loro.
> Mia moglie, è vero, fa anche pena. In 6 mesi si è giocata tutto quello che avevamo costruito in 10, faticosi anni. Per poi cosa? Per inseguire chi certo non merita il suo amore, per inseguire un'illusione. Io comunque non riesco a giudicarla in modo benevolo. Mi ha ingannato senza pietà, mancandomi totalmente di rispetto. Avrebbe dovuto dirmi quel che succedeva e lasciarmi oppure chiudere quel rapporto non appena si è accorta che si stava innamorando. E invece ha voluto ascoltare il canto delle sirene ... con il risultato di essere ora una donna infelice e di avere portato la nostra bella famiglia sull'orlo dell'abisso.


Praticamente stai dicendo che il dubbio comunque ti resterà per sempre, fintantoché vivrai con lei. Correggimi se sbaglio. Hai mai pensato se e come conviverci con questo dubbio?
Che poi il suo "lui" avesse una famiglia con 5 figli,... caspita che responsabilità si è preso nel fare ciò che ha fatto...
Non mi parlare di distruzione in pochi giorni di un castello costruito in quasi 10 anni di matrimonio (+5 di conoscenza). Queste sono cose che non mi vanno proprio giù, ovvero l'aver preso alla leggera un rapporto e pensare egoisticamente a risolvere i propri problemi senza pensare alle conseguenze... Da accapponare la pelle...


----------



## dave.one (23 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> la stai giustificando, così sinceramente non andrai da nessuna parte! Adesso si spiega perchè non ha ammesso il tradimento con le prove, ti colpevolizzi in parte mentre...non dovresti.
> La crisi può essere colpa di due persone, ma il tradimento no, quello è colpa solo di una persona.
> Con i colpi bassi io ci ho preso, due anni di merda sono passati ma i miei colpi bassi hanno dato i frutti e sinceramente una fuori di testa come la tua mugliera (chi tradisce in quel momento è fuori di testa) puoi farle credere tutto che ci crederà, anche che moralmente non è adatta a educare i vostri figli. Cioè, mi chiedo, come può un genitore traditore permettersi di dire cosa è giusto e cosa non è giiusto se il figlio fa qualcosa che lui fa male? Usa tutto quello che vuoi ma falle notare che tutto è pura responsabilità sua, anche la fine possibile del vostro matrimonio.


Sai Daniele, perché colpevolizzare solo una delle due parti quando si è in ... due? Se qualcosa *stava andando* male tra me e mia moglie, non può essere solo colpa di uno dei due. Poi, se il giusto peso alla situazione non è stato dato, qualcosa doveva capitare. Purtroppo è capitato ciò che ognuno di noi si augura non capiti mai. Ora come posso semplicemente dire "è tutta colpa sua"? La mia parte di torto l'avrò per essere arrivati dove siamo ora.
Comunque, in tutta sincerità, non posso paragonarlo con il torto che lei ha fatto a me, poiché così come ha fatto, non ha risolto un bel nulla, bensì lo ha complicato. Questa è la pura verità.
Sul fatto che un genitore traditore possa dire la sua nel giudicare ciò che un figlio fa bene o no, c'è della verità in quello, ma non si può tutto paragonare al rapporto tra persone: si è in torto per un determinato argomento, ma non si può essere in torto per tutto il resto. Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Dave, se mia moglie ammettesse che non mi ama più, io chiuderei. Magari non ce l'avrei fatta subito, ma adesso, dopo 3 mesi allucinanti, sì, ne sono certo. Non ha senso stare con una donna che pensa a un altro, è solo una sofferenza continua e alla lunga diventa intollerabile. Comunque il fatto che me l'abbia detto non significa che sia proprio così. Ricordo che sul suo quaderno, un mese fa, scriveva dell'amante che lo amava e non riusciva a toglierselo dalla testa. Se fosse ancora così, preferirei si prendesse le sue responsabilità e lo ammettesse.
> Quanto alla fiducia, se fosse misurabile come la temperatura, essa ammonterebbe a 100° sotto zero. Dunque sì, per quanto possibile, la controllerò. Nulla di segreto, sono cose che le ho detto in faccia: se dovessi scoprire che la loro relazione, anche solo a livello di rapporto di complicità, va avanti, io esco di scena perché già così non ne posso più. Sinceramente credo di essere meglio di un uomo che, con la responsabilità di 5 figli (l'ultimo ha 1 anno) e una moglie che lo aspetta a casa, si diverte a conquistare una collega per saltarle addosso tutte le volte in cui aveva voglia di sesso e per poi piantarla in asso al primo problema fra di loro.
> Mia moglie, è vero, fa anche pena. In 6 mesi si è giocata tutto quello che avevamo costruito in 10, faticosi anni. Per poi cosa? Per inseguire chi certo non merita il suo amore, per inseguire un'illusione. Io comunque non riesco a giudicarla in modo benevolo. Mi ha ingannato senza pietà, mancandomi totalmente di rispetto. Avrebbe dovuto dirmi quel che succedeva e lasciarmi oppure chiudere quel rapporto non appena si è accorta che si stava innamorando. E invece ha voluto ascoltare il canto delle sirene ... con il risultato di essere ora una donna infelice e di avere portato la nostra bella famiglia sull'orlo dell'abisso.


 Metterla sul piano dell'amore, che poi diventa dell'innamoramento, mi pare sbagliato.
E' chiaro che se una ha radito perché innamorata (o si è creduta innamorata, ma non cambia nulla) non ci si può aspettare che l'uomo per il quale ha fatto quel che ha fatto venga cancellato e tutti i sentimenti/emozioni vengano buttati nell'immondizia.
Quello che devi pretendere è impegno e scelta di vita in nome del passato e del futuro.
Non commettere l'errore di metterti in concorrenza su un piano su cui saresti, obbligatoriamente, perdente.
Se immagini di essere tu dall'altra parte e di aver perso la testa per un'altra donna...potrebbe tua moglie essere vincente sul piano emozionale?


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2010)

Dave.one, tua moglie è da disprezzare, forse una delle peggiori donne che si potrebbe avere come moglie...perchè manco ammette con le prove quello che ha fatto e mette tutto invece sul piano del non essere più innamorata di te, quindi spalmando su di voi un problema che c'è ma è minimo rispetto a quello che ha creato lei. Tu hai colpa come lei della crisi che vale 10...lei del tradimento interamente che vale 100. Crisi o non crisi tu hai delle colpe che rispetto a quello che ha fatto lei sono minime e lei oltretutto manco dice "Scusa, non vlevo farti del male!" ma nega pure davanti all'evidenza, fugge.
Sinceramente un uomo onesto la manderebbe a cagare e le butterebbe fuori di casa vestiti e quant'altro consigliandole di andare a vivere dai genitori o dall'amante se ne ha bisogno. Dave.one, quando il tuo matrimonio finirà e tu finirai fuori casa elemosinando del tempo da passare con i tuoi figli poi dimmi come è l'essere cornuto e cazziato, io sono solo cornuto, mi manca la seconda, ma vista la fortuna capiterà anche quella.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2010)

Daniele, ma come ti permetti di spalar merda su una donna che non conosci?!
Eddai. Non stai certo aiutanto DAVE e Annientato, oltrettutto!

Non mi pare tu vanti esperienze matrimoniali con figli, quandi piuttosto taci!! Fai meno danni!


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Daniele, ma come ti permetti di spalar merda su una donna che non conosci?!
> Eddai. Non stai certo aiutanto DAVE e Annientato, oltrettutto!
> 
> Non mi pare tu vanti esperienze matrimoniali con figli, quandi piuttosto taci!! Fai meno danni!


Matromonio e figli non contano nulla in questo caso, qui si parla di rispetto!!! Quando una persona viene colta in un qualcosa di sbagliato ed osa dire che non centra nulla oltre aver fatto quell'errore manca di rispetto maggiormente.
Figli, non figli, mogli e mariti concubine e amanti passano in secondo piano, è solo una questione di rispetto tra due persone.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Matromonio e figli non contano nulla in questo caso, qui si parla di rispetto!!! Quando una persona viene colta in un qualcosa di sbagliato ed osa dire che non centra nulla oltre aver fatto quell'errore manca di rispetto maggiormente.
> *Figli, non figli, mogli e mariti concubine e amanti passano in secondo piano*, è solo una questione di rispetto tra due persone.


Non è vero.


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è vero.


Dici? Posso comprendere che per dei figli si possa passare sulla mancanza di rispetto e si possa diventare  zerbini, ma non comprendo per un matrimonio che è e permane un contratto e null'altro. Però il negare  l'evidenza porta solo alla fine di tutto e dave.one lo vedo allegramente ormai fuori di casa in un futuro più o meno prossimo visto l'atteggiamento di lei.
Luigi invece lo vedo perfettamente in casa, anche se con alti e bassi dovuti ad una illusione di "amore" della moglie per un omuncolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Dave, se mia moglie ammettesse che non mi ama più, io chiuderei. Magari non ce l'avrei fatta subito, ma adesso, dopo 3 mesi allucinanti, sì, ne sono certo. Non ha senso stare con una donna che pensa a un altro, è solo una sofferenza continua e alla lunga diventa intollerabile. Comunque il fatto che me l'abbia detto non significa che sia proprio così. Ricordo che sul suo quaderno, un mese fa, scriveva dell'amante che lo amava e non riusciva a toglierselo dalla testa. Se fosse ancora così, preferirei si prendesse le sue responsabilità e lo ammettesse.
> Quanto alla fiducia, se fosse misurabile come la temperatura, essa ammonterebbe a 100° sotto zero. *Dunque sì, per quanto possibile, la controllerò*. Nulla di segreto, sono cose che le ho detto in faccia: se dovessi scoprire che la loro relazione, anche solo a livello di rapporto di complicità, va avanti, io esco di scena perché già così non ne posso più. Sinceramente *credo di essere meglio di un uomo* *che*, con la responsabilità di 5 figli (l'ultimo ha 1 anno) e una moglie che lo aspetta a casa, *si diverte a conquistare una collega* per saltarle addosso tutte le volte in cui aveva voglia di sesso e per poi piantarla in asso al primo problema fra di loro.
> Mia moglie, è vero, fa anche pena. In 6 mesi si è giocata tutto quello che avevamo costruito in 10, faticosi anni. Per poi cosa? Per inseguire chi certo non merita il suo amore, per inseguire un'illusione. Io comunque non riesco a giudicarla in modo benevolo. Mi ha ingannato senza pietà, mancandomi totalmente di rispetto. *Avrebbe dovuto* dirmi quel che succedeva e lasciarmi oppure *chiudere quel rapporto non appena si è accorta che si stava innamorando*. E invece ha voluto ascoltare il canto delle sirene ... con il risultato di essere ora una donna infelice e di avere portato la nostra bella famiglia sull'orlo dell'abisso.


 
Ciao Luigi, ti faccio notare solo un paio di dettagli.

Le parti  in grassetto nero mettono in evidenza che tu, a mio avviso, consideri tua moglie un oggetto più che una persona che , per quanto confusa e infelice, rimane un essere adulto e responsabile dei suoi errori (ma anche di quei 10 anni costruiti insieme, ricordalo).

Sono d'accordo con quanto esprimi nella parte in rosso: la considero il vero, grande errore di tua moglie. Non essere riuscita a gestire la sua situazione sentimentale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? *Posso comprendere che per dei figli si possa passare sulla mancanza di rispetto e si possa diventare zerbini*, ma non comprendo per un matrimonio che è e permane un contratto e null'altro. Però il negare l'evidenza porta solo alla fine di tutto e dave.one lo vedo allegramente ormai fuori di casa in un futuro più o meno prossimo visto l'atteggiamento di lei.
> Luigi invece lo vedo perfettamente in casa, anche se con alti e bassi dovuti ad una illusione di "amore" della moglie per un omuncolo.


Daniele, quando avrai dei figli capirai che non è giusto fare neanche questo. Se si decide di soprassedere sulla mancanza di rispetto non deve essere per i figli, nè per nessun altro al mondo, ma solo per una nostra consapevole scelta.


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, quando avrai dei figli capirai che non è giusto fare neanche questo. Se si decide di soprassedere sulla mancanza di rispetto non deve essere per i figli, nè per nessun altro al mondo, ma solo per una nostra consapevole scelta.


Chiara, non so perchè ma ti credo. Io purtroppo sarei un pezzo di merda di prima categoria, la mia donna sa che se mi tradisce ed avessimo anche figli io senza dire nulla pianificherei per andare in una meta esotica...senza essere mai scoperto. Lo so sono un pezzo di merda, me lo dico spesso su questo argomento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, non so perchè ma ti credo. Io purtroppo sarei un pezzo di merda di prima categoria, la mia donna sa che se mi tradisce ed avessimo anche figli io senza dire nulla pianificherei per andare in una meta esotica...senza essere mai scoperto. Lo so sono un pezzo di merda, me lo dico spesso su questo argomento.


Ma no..Daniele, che pdm? non ragioniamo in questi termini, via.
Tu hai le tue idee e convinzioni...basta!

Anche io ero convintisima di tante cose, sai? Anche più di te.
Ma è solo a contatto con le esperienze che si evidenziano le vere scelte.

Tu sei stato tradito e hai potuto sperimentare le tue reazioni, per esempio. Per quanto riguarda gli scenari futuri è sempre meglio aspettare di passarci, per le esperienze.

Prima di avere una figlia io pensavo che l'avrei tenuta stretta al mio cuore fino alla vecchiaia, che avrei pianto ai suoi primi passi, che l'avrei protetta a spada tratta in ogni situazione, che le avrei detto sempre di sì...e altre menate del genere.
Ora che ce l'ho da otto anni ho veramente visto...che riesco a dormire lo stesso, che riesco a lasciarla piangere senza piangere anch'io, che riesco ad andare in vacanza una settimana con mio marito senza di lei, che non la difendo a prescindere.....


----------



## Luigi III (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi, ti faccio notare solo un paio di dettagli.
> 
> Le parti in grassetto nero mettono in evidenza che tu, a mio avviso, consideri tua moglie un oggetto più che una persona che , per quanto confusa e infelice, rimane un essere adulto e responsabile dei suoi errori (ma anche di quei 10 anni costruiti insieme, ricordalo).
> 
> Sono d'accordo con quanto esprimi nella parte in rosso: la considero il vero, grande errore di tua moglie. Non essere riuscita a gestire la sua situazione sentimentale.


 Ciao Chiara. Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Io ho sempre lasciato massima libertà a mia moglie dato che la fiducia che riponevo in lei era totale. Quindi non ho mai posto ostacoli alle sue trasferte di lavoro, che duravano anche vari giorni. Certo che quando ho scoperto che durante le notti negli hotel non era sola in stanza ... io non ero un malato di gelosia, ma lo sono diventato con questo pensiero del suo tradimento che mi sta torturando da 3 mesi e più. Io non credo tu abbia mai provato quello che sto passando io, altrimenti considereresti più che normale la mia reazione. Ora, basta il minimo ritardo e subito mi viene il dubbio che si stia di nuovo incontrando con lui. Non è bello non avere più fiducia, perà tocca a mia moglie comportarsi in maniera tale da non destare più i miei sospetti. Tieni inoltre presente che più volte le ho detto: "Vuoi quell'altro? Ami quell'altro? Allora vai!". Lei è rimasta, ma io non l'ho certo trattenuta a forza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara. Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Io ho sempre lasciato massima libertà a mia moglie dato che la fiducia che riponevo in lei era totale. Quindi non ho mai posto ostacoli alle sue trasferte di lavoro, che duravano anche vari giorni. Certo che quando ho scoperto che durante le notti negli hotel non era sola in stanza ... io non ero un malato di gelosia, ma lo sono diventato con questo pensiero del suo tradimento che mi sta torturando da 3 mesi e più. Io non credo tu abbia mai provato quello che sto passando io, altrimenti considereresti più che normale la mia reazione. Ora, basta il minimo ritardo e subito mi viene il dubbio che si stia di nuovo incontrando con lui. Non è bello non avere più fiducia, perà tocca a mia moglie comportarsi in maniera tale da non destare più i miei sospetti. Tieni inoltre presente che più volte le ho detto: "Vuoi quell'altro? Ami quell'altro? Allora vai!". Lei è rimasta, ma io non l'ho certo trattenuta a forza.


 Hai una reazione normale, composta, dignitosa e ragionevole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara. Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Io ho sempre lasciato massima libertà a mia moglie dato che la fiducia che riponevo in lei era totale. Quindi non ho mai posto ostacoli alle sue trasferte di lavoro, che duravano anche vari giorni. Certo che quando ho scoperto che durante le notti negli hotel non era sola in stanza ... io non ero un malato di gelosia, ma lo sono diventato con questo pensiero del suo tradimento che mi sta torturando da 3 mesi e più. *Io non credo tu abbia mai provato quello che sto passando io, altrimenti considereresti più che normale la mia reazione*. Ora, basta il minimo ritardo e subito mi viene il dubbio che si stia di nuovo incontrando con lui. Non è bello non avere più fiducia, perà tocca a mia moglie comportarsi in maniera tale da non destare più i miei sospetti. Tieni inoltre presente che più volte le ho detto: "Vuoi quell'altro? Ami quell'altro? Allora vai!". Lei è rimasta, ma io non l'ho certo trattenuta a forza.


Luigi, la tua reazione è più che normale, ed è una reazione tipicamente maschile, anche se io tendenzialmente sono contro le generalizzazioni.
Io ho  provato solo in minima parte quel che stai passando tu, ma solo perchè ho lavorato tanto su di me e mi sono imposta di non provarlo, non voglio minimamente avere a che fare con sentimenti del genere: perchè mio marito ha un lavoro che susciterebbe la gelosia di qualsiasi donna normale, in più mi avrebbe fornito molti motivi per essere gelosa, e se io fossi una donna normale a quest'ora sarei morta di gelosia! Io ho capito molto tempo fa che con la razionalità si possono contenere simili sentimenti negativi : e ti garantisco che vivo molto meglio di quando mi lasciavo trascinare dagli impulsi ( lo so: è una parola! Ci vuole molta convinzione).
Io lo dico per te, che in questo modo stai passando le pene dell'inferno. Ho visto altri uomini nella tua situazione e a mio avviso fate tutti lo stesso errore: incolpate la donna della vostra gelosia. Ma hai detto tu stesso che prima non eri affatto geloso, è stato il conoscere la reale situazione che ti ha reso tale. E più vorrai conoscere, controllare, sapere...e più sarai geloso.... e più soffrirai. Tu hai agito per il meglio, finora: la stai lasciando libera di decidere cosa fare. Dal momento che lei ha scelto di stare con te ritornerà da sola a fare quei passi che servono per ricostruire il rapporto: finchè ragionerai col sistema "ora tocca a lei dimostrarmi che è degna di fiducia" magari si risolveranno le cose in famiglia e si ristabilirà l'ordine precedente, ma non si risolverà il tuo dolore, perchè ai tuoi occhi lei non farà mai abbastanza ( ma starai male tu per questo, non lei!).


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara. Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Io ho sempre lasciato massima libertà a mia moglie dato che la fiducia che riponevo in lei era totale. Quindi non ho mai posto ostacoli alle sue trasferte di lavoro, che duravano anche vari giorni. Certo che quando ho scoperto che durante le notti negli hotel non era sola in stanza ... io non ero un malato di gelosia, ma lo sono diventato con questo pensiero del suo tradimento che mi sta torturando da 3 mesi e più. Io non credo tu abbia mai provato quello che sto passando io, altrimenti considereresti più che normale la mia reazione. Ora, basta il minimo ritardo e subito mi viene il dubbio che si stia di nuovo incontrando con lui. Non è bello non avere più fiducia, perà tocca a mia moglie comportarsi in maniera tale da non destare più i miei sospetti. *Tieni inoltre presente che più volte le ho detto: "Vuoi quell'altro? Ami quell'altro? Allora vai!". Lei è rimasta, ma io non l'ho certo trattenuta a forza.*


Ciao Luigi, sei partito da un gran punto di forza: lasciar libero chi ti ha tradito di fare le sue consapevoli scelte. Importante (ma credo che tu lo faccia già) è essere e mantenere coerenza con ciò che si è deciso. Mi fa anche piacere che abbia deciso per rimanere coscientemente. So che sarà dura passare attraverso la fase di sapere-non sapere cosa lei fa ogni giorno, ma spero comunque che tutto possa risolversi per il meglio.
Per il resto attendo anch'io il momento in cui anche lei ammetterà il malfatto e, fronte al quale, potrò finalmente metterla davanti ad una scelta ben chiara. Non sono io quello che deve andarmene, ci mancherebbe, manco ci penso! Non sono io quello che è dalla parte del torto marcio, colui che con le sue azioni ha fatto una scelta ben definita (ma giurerei poco meditata). Aspetto solo il momento in cui lei si prenderà le sue responsabilità e, quindi, dimostrerà la sua abilità nell'essere ragionevole come ha sempre dato ad intendere.
Purtroppo, ripeto, manca l'ammissione di colpa e senza quella non si va da nessuna parte; è come un dialogo tra sordi.
Quando capitano quelle cose che, se capitano ad altri ti auguri non capitino mai a te... la Legge di Murphy incombe e Paco D'Alcatraz insegna!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGbsYc0pnWI


----------



## Luigi III (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi, sei partito da un gran punto di forza: lasciar libero chi ti ha tradito di fare le sue consapevoli scelte. Importante (ma credo che tu lo faccia già) è essere e mantenere coerenza con ciò che si è deciso. Mi fa anche piacere che abbia deciso per rimanere coscientemente. So che sarà dura passare attraverso la fase di sapere-non sapere cosa lei fa ogni giorno, ma spero comunque che tutto possa risolversi per il meglio.
> Per il resto attendo anch'io il momento in cui anche lei ammetterà il malfatto e, fronte al quale, potrò finalmente metterla davanti ad una scelta ben chiara. Non sono io quello che deve andarmene, ci mancherebbe, manco ci penso! Non sono io quello che è dalla parte del torto marcio, colui che con le sue azioni ha fatto una scelta ben definita (ma giurerei poco meditata). Aspetto solo il momento in cui lei si prenderà le sue responsabilità e, quindi, dimostrerà la sua abilità nell'essere ragionevole come ha sempre dato ad intendere.
> Purtroppo, ripeto, manca l'ammissione di colpa e senza quella non si va da nessuna parte; è come un dialogo tra sordi.
> Quando capitano quelle cose che, se capitano ad altri ti auguri non capitino mai a te... la Legge di Murphy incombe e Paco D'Alcatraz insegna!


Caro Dave, compagno di sventure coniugali, non invidiarmi pensando che la mia situazione sia meglio della tua. Probabilmente tu non hai seguito la mia storia dall'inizio. Se mia moglie è rimasta con me è solo perchè l'amante, sotto la pressione della sua parimenti sfortunata consorte, l'ha lasciata. Dunque io, da marito e padre dei suoi figli, sono stato degradato a mera ruota di scorta. Con questa consapevolezza non si può convivere bene. Sono rimasto con lei perché mi ha assicurato che vuole ricostruire e perché io la amo ancora dopo 10 anni insieme, ma - credimi - è dura, durissima; è senz'altro uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita. Forse proverai anche tu quella terribile sensazione che tutto quello che hai costruito stia miseramente crollando. In questo come nella gelosia, mia sgradita, ma inseparabile compagna, non riesco proprio a essere freddo come Chiara, non sarebbe possibile per me.


----------



## dave.one (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Caro Dave, compagno di sventure coniugali, non invidiarmi pensando che la mia situazione sia meglio della tua. Probabilmente tu non hai seguito la mia storia dall'inizio. Se mia moglie è rimasta con me è solo perchè l'amante, sotto la pressione della sua parimenti sfortunata consorte, l'ha lasciata. Dunque io, da marito e padre dei suoi figli, sono stato degradato a mera ruota di scorta. Con questa consapevolezza non si può convivere bene. Sono rimasto con lei perché mi ha assicurato che vuole ricostruire e perché io la amo ancora dopo 10 anni insieme, ma - credimi - è dura, durissima; è senz'altro uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita. Forse proverai anche tu quella terribile sensazione che tutto quello che hai costruito stia miseramente crollando. In questo come nella gelosia, mia sgradita, ma inseparabile compagna, non riesco proprio a essere freddo come Chiara, non sarebbe possibile per me.


Ciao Luigi. Ci mancherebbe che voglia soltanto... ipotizzare di presumere che tu stia messo meglio di me!
Non solo ho quella sgradevolissima sensazione che tutto ciò che è stato costruito in quasi 10 anni e più stia letteralmente sbriciolandosi, ma anche l'impotenza in quanto parte debole della coppia e la ricerca su come scrollarsi di dosso questo brutto vestito senza peggiorare le cose. 
Sai? E' proprio vero che, a volte, una buona birra in compagnia è ciò che di più gradevole c'è al mondo ed è l'unica cosa che ti fa veramente sentire "libero", anche se solo per un beve momento (forse per te sarà un buon bicchiere di vino, ma fa lo stesso).


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Beh, io sono quasi astemio, ma una sera in cui questo dannato dolore che ho dentro mi torturava in modo particolarmente feroce, sono andato a fare un giro e ho fatto tappa in un bar, dove ho consumato un bicchiere di whisky, cosa per me assolutamente anomala. Ebbene, non è servito a niente. Forse ne avrei dovuto prendere degli altri, ma ... il mio problema non si sarebbe risolto.


----------



## Amarax (27 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> La sera dopo, ancora in preda a quel concentrato di peggiori sensazioni (rabbia, frustrazione, tristezza senza limite) che solo il tradimento ti regala, ho preso l'auto e sono andato sotto casa del suo ex amante. Lui era in cortile. Ci siamo fissati per qualche istante, dopodiché, come fa il gatto quando vede un cane o un animale che teme, è scivolato lentamente via. Erano già le 23. Io sono sceso dalla macchina e sono rimasto sul marciapiede a guardare la loro bella casa, piena di giochi per i 5 bimbi di lui. Dopo qualche minuto è scesa lei ed era proprio lei la persona che volevo incontrare, desiderio ricambiato, ho saputo. Sua moglie mi ha parlato con una delicatezza, con un rispetto che mi ha commosso. Lei aveva provato 3 mesi fa quel che avevo provato io, una sensazione di crollo della propria vita privata. Però ho capito che fra loro la ricostruzione era iniziata e proseguiva e che era mia moglie che non mollava l'osso e ancora ci provava. Un'altra mazzata per me. L'ho salutata facendole gli auguri. Una bella persona, che non avrebbe meritato il trattamento riservatole dal marito.
> E ora. Mia moglie, come ha accennato qualcuno, mi ha detto che si trattava di ricadute, ma vuole solo me. E io dovrei andare avanti così per 2 anni, Amarax? Mia moglie ha come una specie di vita parallela, nella quale naturalmente lui era il punto focale. Ora fra loro è crisi, ma ho capito che c'è un rapporto talmente intimo, talmente complice che continueranno a vedersi e a sentirsi, anche senza più sesso; e continuandosi a vedersi voltare pagina sarà dura per lei. *Eppure io non riesco a lasciarla, anche se stavolta ci sono andato vicinissimo*. Vorrei che lei ammettesse, che, da persona matura, non da adolescente, si prendesse le sue responsabilità. Per me psicologicamnete sarebbe molto più facile chiudere: "Vuoi quello? allora prova a riconquistarlo, ma intanto noi lasciamoci perché così mi sembra di essere solo un paracadute per te". Siamo adulti, non abbiamo 15 anni e bisogna fare delle scelte. Invece no: lei continua a dirmi che mi ama e che vuole continuare con il nostro matrimonio. Questo mi spiazza, anche perché io la amo ancora. Ma tace anche su qualunque impegno per rompere definitivamente con l'altro, se non in modo generico e poi tanto mica posso inttercettarle il telefono che fra poco non potrà più farlo nemmemo il P.M. Purtroppo ho capito che lei non ha nessuna remora a mentirmi.
> Comunque fra 2 mesi un cambio ci sarà. Fino a ora, cioé nelle nostre 2 crisi, quella di 3 mesi fa e quella attuale, avevo chiesto a lei di andare via da casa perché, essendo l'appartamento dei miei genitori, io non potevo lasciarlo. Ma fra poco ci trasferiremo in un'altra casa, solo nostra. Allora, se la tresca continuerà in qualche modo, me ne andrò io.
> Durante questi mesi sono sempre intervenuto nelle storie penose del forum come la mia con un atteggiamento netto, intransigente, alla Daniele: tagliare, chiudere, finire. Ma ora che toccherebbe a me capisco quanto sia dura ammettere di avere scelto come partner della propria vita la donna sbagliata.



Ciao Luigi,
sono tornata stamattina da un po' di vacanze con mio marito.
Ho letto saltellando mentre ero fuori ed ora mi propongo d leggere tutto il 3d.
Per iniziare parto da qui, dal tuo scritto evidenziato per dirti cosa penso, Soprattutto oggi alla luce di discorsi fatti fuori al tavolo con i suoi colleghi, ed alla luce di un libro che sto leggendo (L'uomo di vetro.di V. Andreoli)


Purtroppo la loro storia non è stata solo di sesso. Almeno per tua moglie, e pare anche per l'altro, di mezzo c'erano dei sentimenti veri,
Se così non fosse stato dopo 2 o 3 incontri il tutto sarebbe finito.

Il tradimento peggiore è proprio quello. Quello dei sentimenti. E' quello che non si riesce a superare. Sai, sappiamo per certo, che siamo stati accantonati come un cappotto vecchio e dimenticati. E ci hanno subito in un certo senso. Già...hanno subito il nostro dolore ma non hanno saputo porvi rimedio.

La mia amarezza è qui. Anche se ora ha chiuso, per quasi 5 interminabili anni, c'era nella sua testa e nel suo cuore un'altra donna.
E poi lui come la tua  lei, non a detto: vai/ vado via.. 
Non siamo del tutto indifferenti. Chiaro. Coniugi che non meritano, che tutto sommato...vanno anche bene.
Guarda che io sono la persona meno giusta per sollecitare una tua soluzione, xchè io stessa non ci sono riuscita. Io stessa mi sono appigliata alle sue parole e non volevo vedere e sentire altro, ma oggi non sto bene. Anche se è finita. Troppe bugie sue, troppo dolore mio.

Il mio e tuo problema è nella nostra saggezza, Da uomo e donna di vetro siamo saggi. Vogliamo trovare il bene nelle persone, in tutte. Anche in quelle che ci hanno ucciso dentro. Vogliamo capire tutti. Nel nostro dolore cerchiamo il perchè, il per come...
Ma è inutile andare contro la nostra natura.
La verità è che tu sei profondamente diverso da lei...per questo lei ha tradi to e tu no. Tu stai male e lei no... 
Lei è l'artefice del tuo dolore di prima e di ora...sorvola sulle sue responsabilità e ti dà un contentino solo se beccata ancora nella storia.


Ugale al mio coniuge. 
Finchè non accetterai il suo vero essere  non starai , non dico bene, ma meglio.

Io ora ho una vera cultura in merito. E ti garantisco che avrei preferito non imparare niente.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.

Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.

Io mi sono ammalata per "rinunciare".

Abbiate un po' di rispetto anche per chi vi è comunque rimasto accanto.


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

*Ama*



> Io ora ho una vera cultura in merito. E ti garantisco che avrei preferito non imparare niente.


 
Amarax. è orribile crescere a questi costi, ma è cosi.
Come stai ora?


----------



## Illuso (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.
> 
> Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.
> 
> ...


Ragionamento falso, e ipocrita...
per rinunciare a che...
Dove stà il rispetto di chi TRADISCE?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.
> 
> Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.
> 
> ...


Non sempre chi tradisce soffre come dici tu.
E spesso non si rende conto fino in fondo del dolore del decadimento delle illusioni. 

Temo che il marito di amarax non se ne sia mai davvero reso cont. Tu invece sì. E te ne sei resa conto perchè, rinunciando all'altro, hai sofferto. Perchè per te è stato un percorso, il ritorno nel matrimonio, perchè la malattia ti ha fatta riflettere su molte cose.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Giugno 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ragionamento falso, e ipocrita...
> per rinunciare a che...
> Dove stà il rispetto di chi TRADISCE?


 non ci sono ricostruzioni dove solo il rancore è l'erbaccia che cresce e soffoca tutto. 
Anche se ci sono buone ragioni per il rancore, solo se esso viene debellato si possono piantare nuove piantine.


----------



## Illuso (28 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ci sono ricostruzioni dove solo il rancore è l'erbaccia che cresce e soffoca tutto.
> Anche se ci sono buone ragioni per il rancore, solo se esso viene debellato si possono piantare nuove piantine.


 Bisogna incominciare ad accettare che l'essere umano è l'essenza dell'egoismo e che altra spiegazione non c'è !?
Tutti vogliono tutto, senza rinunciare a niente, e qualsiasi cosa succede, continuano a dare la colpa agli altri.
Vorrei fare un' esempio attuale; Il Sig Lippi ha fatto le sue scelte, a molti se non a tutti sembravano sbagliate dall'inizio (Cassano, Miccoli, Matri Ecc.) alla fine come da copione si sono rivelate esattamente per quelle che erano, pazienza. La cosa che mi ha fatto incazzare, e nella quale trovo delle analogie con chi tradisce è: Il Marcello dopo aver pareggiato e poi perso con le squadre fra le più scarse del mondo, si presenta in sala stampa e esordisce con: "La colpa è mia, MI ASSUMO TUTTE LE RESPONSABILITA'  ". 
Cosa cazzo vuol dire, che rinuncerà agli stipendi? manco per la capa gli passa, è una formula che si dice tanto per dire, ma che non significa niente, ed è la stessa formula che utilizzano i traditori.
Flirtano, si fanno sedurre, decidono che potrebbe essere, "forse" l'amore della loro vita, e se lo stanno facendo non è colpa loro, noooooooo è colpa del deficente che è a casa che si vede non è stato presente, ha dato per scontato, e un altro milione di stronzate, per poi farsi scopare, ma sempre soffrendo, e già sai che grande sofferenza.
Assumersi delle responsabilità vuol dire prendere delle decisioni difficili, prima di eiaculare o avere orgasmi a minchiam, si lascia tutto quello che si è deprecato, e si và a stare con l'altro/a. 
E non come qualcuna qui dentro che si bea di cornificare, ma si guarda bene dal prendersi le sue "RESPONSABILITA'"


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.
> 
> *Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.*
> 
> ...


quoto il grassetto (però compreso il "*non sempre*", c'è caso e caso).
Invece non ho capito il "*comunque*"... vuoi dire nonostante il dolore e le rinuncie che il traditore ha dovuto affontare? 
Pur riconoscendo questi sforzi faccio fatica a considerarli un motivo di rispetto (che comunque il traditore merita come persona e per mille altri motivi) perché quella sofferenza è conseguenza delle proprie azioni e delle proprie scelte precedenti che di rispetto ne meritano un po' meno.
Non credo che al traditore sia dovuto rispetto per essere tornato a fare ciò che è giusto (per una relazione che è anche roba sua, che ha scelto anche lui). Non più di quanto è dovuto a tutti quelli che si comportano correttamente. E' come se uno sul lavoro decidesse di imboscarsi (nel senso di "non lavorare") per poi rimettersi a lavorare e alle proteste del suo capo sulla scarsa produttività rispondesse "un po' di rispetto per chi *comunque* ha deciso di tornare a lavorare".

Se poi tutto questo non centra un piffero con ciò che volevi dire tu, scusami, vuol dire l'equivoco mi ha permesso di esprimere una mia riflessione, anche se fuori luogo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto (però compreso il "*non sempre*", c'è caso e caso).
> Invece non ho capito il "*comunque*"... vuoi dire nonostante il dolore e le rinuncie che il traditore ha dovuto affontare?
> Pur riconoscendo questi sforzi faccio fatica a considerarli un motivo di rispetto (che comunque il traditore merita come persona e per mille altri motivi) perché quella sofferenza è conseguenza delle proprie azioni e delle proprie scelte precedenti che di rispetto ne meritano un po' meno.
> Non credo che al traditore sia dovuto rispetto per essere tornato a fare ciò che è giusto (per una relazione che è anche roba sua, che ha scelto anche lui). Non più di quanto è dovuto a tutti quelli che si comportano correttamente. E' come se uno sul lavoro decidesse di imboscarsi (nel senso di "non lavorare") per poi rimettersi a lavorare e alle proteste del suo capo sulla scarsa produttività rispondesse "un po' di rispetto per chi *comunque* ha deciso di tornare a lavorare".
> ...


Sai il bello qui è che si può capire il punto di vista altro.
Anche se non è necessaro condividerlo.
Però si può capire che chi ha vissuto una storia che ha considerato d'amore e poi ha ri-scelto il matrimonio ha comunque fatto una scelta dolorosa. Perché ogni scelta comporta una rinuncia.
E non si tratta solo di rinunciare all'amante, ma a un modo di essere diverso, a una parte di sè.


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai il bello qui è che si può capire il punto di vista altro.
> Anche se non è necessaro condividerlo.
> Però si può capire che chi ha vissuto una storia che ha considerato d'amore e poi ha ri-scelto il matrimonio ha comunque fatto una scelta dolorosa. Perché ogni scelta comporta una rinuncia.
> E non si tratta solo di rinunciare all'amante, ma a un modo di essere diverso, a una parte di sè.


Massima apertura ai punti di vista altrui (sono qui per questo :up e infatti è solo confrontandomi qui che ho cominciato a considerare che anche il traditore (che ha amato) deve affrontare scelte difficili.
Se però le stesse dolorose scelte fossero fatte PRIMA di tradire meriterebbero molto più rispetto. Tutto qui. 
Se poi non si può proprio fare a meno... vabbè


----------



## Amarax (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.
> 
> Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.
> 
> ...


 
Io dicevo che non volevo sacrifici.
Mai avrei voluto che lui si ammalasse per avere rinunciato a qualcosa per me.
Non gli ho chiesto di rimanermi accanto e lo ho esortato ad avere il coraggio di andare via non so più quante volte.

Credo che ci siano situazioni diverse l'una dall'altra...
E' la prima volta che ti sento mettere in relazione la tua rinuncia ed il tuo male...mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Amarax (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Amarax. è orribile crescere a questi costi, ma è cosi.
> Come stai ora?


Lontana miciè...a km di distanza.
Ma ora mangio e dormo ...la corazza tutta ammaccata l'ho reindossata alla grande.


----------



## Amarax (29 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto (però compreso il "*non sempre*", c'è caso e caso).
> Invece non ho capito il "*comunque*"... vuoi dire nonostante il dolore e le rinuncie che il traditore ha dovuto affontare?
> Pur riconoscendo questi sforzi faccio fatica a considerarli un motivo di rispetto (che comunque il traditore merita come persona e per mille altri motivi) perché quella sofferenza è conseguenza delle proprie azioni e delle proprie scelte precedenti che di rispetto ne meritano un po' meno.
> Non credo che al traditore sia dovuto rispetto per essere tornato a fare ciò che è giusto (per una relazione che è anche roba sua, che ha scelto anche lui). Non più di quanto è dovuto a tutti quelli che si comportano correttamente. E' come se uno sul lavoro decidesse di imboscarsi (nel senso di "non lavorare") per poi rimettersi a lavorare e alle proteste del suo capo sulla scarsa produttività rispondesse "un po' di rispetto per chi *comunque* ha deciso di tornare a lavorare".
> ...


 
...già.
Quello che non si capisce è soprattutto il perchè non si sia contenti di avere accanto ancora il coniuge fedifrago...
sarà xchè si sente che è comunque restato x caxxi suoi, ben diversi dall'avere capito che no, non era amore x l'altra/o?


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...già.
> Quello che non si capisce è soprattutto il perchè non si sia contenti di avere accanto ancora il coniuge fedifrago...
> sarà xchè si sente che è comunque restato x caxxi suoi, ben diversi dall'avere capito che no, non era amore x l'altra/o?


Non lo so, immagino per motivi diversi per ciascuno di noi. Io in parte perché mi accorgo di invidiare la sua forza e la sua capacità di concretezza (Verena e da mo' che sta cercando di farmelo capire:unhappy.
che è opposta alla mia bradipicità... e anche perché sento che questa sua concretezza potrebbe essere molto più forte del suo amore per chiunque, me compreso. Se le parti fossero invertite lei avrebbe già deciso di lasciarmi pur amandomi e sapendo di soffrirne. Anzi l'avrebbe fatto il più in fretta possibile per togliersi subito il dolore. Altro che noi che stiamo qua a roderci per anni...
Verena ha ragione anche su questo.... le persone così (come mia moglie) hanno semplicemente più autostima di noi....
Dove si compra? ne voglio un kilo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.
> 
> Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.
> 
> ...


 
sei sicura che sia stato per la rinuncia?

o per i sensi di colpa?

non è una differenza da poco


----------



## Angel (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai il bello qui è che si può capire il punto di vista altro.
> Anche se non è necessaro condividerlo.
> Però si può capire che chi ha vissuto una storia che ha considerato d'amore e poi ha ri-scelto il matrimonio *ha comunque fatto una scelta dolorosa.* Perché ogni scelta comporta una rinuncia.
> E non si tratta solo di rinunciare all'amante, ma a un modo di essere diverso, a una parte di sè.


Sarà....è vero ha fatto una scelta dolorosa, ma è un dolore ben diverso, tempo una due settimane....un mese e tutto passa...passa perchè amore non è, ma bensì solo un infatuazione però per carità non dire il contrario o ammetterlo altrimenti si passerebbe dalla parte del torto...una motivazione bisogna darsela per aver provocato tanto dolore no? e si sa al cuore e alle mutande non si comanda , e così il tutto diventa un bel ricordo...un esperienza di più nella vita, per il tradito la cosa è ben diversa, il dolore va avanti per anni e quando passa rimane tanto amaro in bocca e tanta delusione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sarà....è vero ha fatto una scelta dolorosa, ma è un dolore ben diverso, tempo una due settimane....un mese e tutto passa...passa perchè amore non è, ma bensì solo un infatuazione però per carità non dire il contrario o ammetterlo altrimenti si passerebbe dalla parte del torto...una motivazione bisogna darsela per aver provocato tanto dolore no? e si sa al cuore e alle mutande non si comanda , e così il tutto diventa un bel ricordo...un esperienza di più nella vita, per il tradito la cosa è ben diversa, il dolore va avanti per anni e quando passa rimane tanto amaro in bocca e tanta delusione.


 Non mi riferivo a tutti i tradimenti, ovvio.
Pensavo a chi ha trovato una persona con cui si esprimeva in modo diverso (e non mi riferisco al sesso) e si è conosciuta diversa. Pensavo a chi prova contemporaneamente sentimenti importanti per due persone e poi fa una scelta per ciò che considera più importante. Ma il più importante non rende l'altro sentimento una mera fandonia per autoassolversi.
Lo so sono casi rari, ma esistono.

Ovvio che il tradito deve essere in grado di comprender e rielaborare e accettare questa cosa che è molto pesante.

Ma entrambi non ci mettono un paio di settimane.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei sicura che sia stato per la rinuncia?
> 
> o per i sensi di colpa?
> 
> non è una differenza da poco


quanto mi scioccherebbe leggere una cosa così


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto mi scioccherebbe leggere una cosa così


come il mio post?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> come il mio post?


 naturalmente no.


----------



## dave.one (1 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sarà....è vero ha fatto una scelta dolorosa, ma è un dolore ben diverso, tempo una due settimane....un mese e tutto passa...passa perchè amore non è, ma bensì solo un infatuazione però per carità non dire il contrario o ammetterlo altrimenti si passerebbe dalla parte del torto...una motivazione bisogna darsela per aver provocato tanto dolore no? e si sa al cuore e alle mutande non si comanda , e così il tutto diventa un bel ricordo...un esperienza di più nella vita, per il tradito la cosa è ben diversa, il dolore va avanti per anni e quando passa rimane tanto amaro in bocca e tanta delusione.


Permettimi di quotarti Angel: è anche un dolore ben diverso poiché parte da una base di concezione ben diversa e diametralmente opposta.
Il dolore del traditore parte da una base essenzialmente d'amore verso qualcuno, ovvero: ho amato una persona, e ora non sono più innamorata, perciò mi infatuo di un'altra per ragioni di cuore. Cosa che, senza mezzi termini, è assolutamente normale. Per mia scelta consapevole, dettata soprattutto dalla ragione, ed in parte dal cuore, torno ad amare la prima persona, pur conscio del dolore che ciò mi provoca, almeno inizialmente. E' come passare, riversare l'amore prima in un contenitore, e poi nell'altro.
Ma per il tradito, il dolore provato è il dolore che distrugge l'amore, il proprio amore. Questo amore non può essere sostituito facilmente poiché è stato annichilito, ed ha rimosso la fiducia verso la persona che ha tradito, nonché si fa guardingo anche verso quelle persone che possono essere oggetto di future relazioni ed innamoramenti. Una volta che ti sei scottato con una padella, sai benissimo e sei cosciente che non la toccherai più. L'accettazione di questo dolore è uno sforzo che non ha eguali, ed è una cicatrice che ci si porta appresso tutta la vita.
Il traditore dovrebbe avere la forza di usare più la testa del cuore prima di fare certi passi, mentre il tradito si trova, a volte, obbligato, suo malgrado, ad usare il cervello cercando di reprimere ciò che il cuore gli consiglia.
Scusate la prolissità, non so se sono riuscito a chiarire il messaggio. Ben accetto a ricevere sia critiche che revisioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Permettimi di quotarti Angel: è anche un dolore ben diverso poiché parte da una base di concezione ben diversa e diametralmente opposta.
> Il dolore del traditore parte da una base essenzialmente d'amore verso qualcuno, ovvero: ho amato una persona, e ora non sono più innamorata, perciò mi infatuo di un'altra per ragioni di cuore. Cosa che, senza mezzi termini, è assolutamente normale. Per mia scelta consapevole, dettata soprattutto dalla ragione, ed in parte dal cuore, torno ad amare la prima persona, pur conscio del dolore che ciò mi provoca, almeno inizialmente. E' come passare, riversare l'amore prima in un contenitore, e poi nell'altro.
> Ma per il tradito, il dolore provato è il dolore che distrugge l'amore, il proprio amore. Questo amore non può essere sostituito facilmente poiché è stato annichilito, ed ha rimosso la fiducia verso la persona che ha tradito, nonché si fa guardingo anche verso quelle persone che possono essere oggetto di future relazioni ed innamoramenti. Una volta che ti sei scottato con una padella, sai benissimo e sei cosciente che non la toccherai più. L'accettazione di questo dolore è uno sforzo che non ha eguali, ed è una cicatrice che ci si porta appresso tutta la vita.
> Il traditore dovrebbe avere la forza di usare più la testa del cuore prima di fare certi passi, mentre il tradito si trova, a volte, obbligato, suo malgrado, ad usare il cervello cercando di reprimere ciò che il cuore gli consiglia.
> Scusate la prolissità, non so se sono riuscito a chiarire il messaggio. Ben accetto a ricevere sia critiche che revisioni.


Si capisce.


----------



## Amarax (1 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, anche tu ora esageri.
> 
> Loro, i traditori, non è vero che non soffrono. Non è vero (non sempre almeno) che non rinunciano.
> 
> ...


 
Teso'...a ripensarci io mi sono ammalata per quello che ho subito. Il mio stomaco ed il mio intestino si sono rivoltati contro di me.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Teso'...a ripensarci io mi sono ammalata per quello che ho subito. Il mio stomaco ed il mio intestino si sono rivoltati contro di me.


amarax, tu sai che anch'io mi sono ammalata

però, sono certa che anche mio marito abbia sofferto, e non solo dopo che ho saputo
anche prima, quando io non sapevo, vedevo che stava male (e pensavo avesse problemi seri di lavoro di cui non poteva o voleva parlare)


io sono certa che, in generale, verena abbia ragione (e mi piacerebbe che si potesse approfondire il dettaglio di quel suo post)
magari all'inizio la sofferenza può non esserci a causa dell'esaltazione di emozioni che prevalgono, ma dopo  arriva
penso che, oltre ai seriali, possano far eccezione gli immaturi ai limiti della patologia


----------



## dave.one (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono certa che, in generale, verena abbia ragione (e mi piacerebbe che si potesse approfondire il dettaglio di quel suo post)
> magari all'inizio la sofferenza può non esserci a causa dell'esaltazione di emozioni che prevalgono, ma dopo  arriva penso che, oltre ai seriali, possano far eccezione gli immaturi ai limiti della patologia


Sai, è una speranza che la sofferenza prima o poi arrivi anche al traditore. E' solo un mezzo gaudio - che sia poi un mal comune... hmmm...
Poi bisogna vedere di che sofferenza si tratta, poiché la base di partenza, come ho scritto in altro post, è diversa.


----------



## Amarax (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> amarax, tu sai che anch'io mi sono ammalata
> 
> però, sono certa che anche mio marito abbia sofferto, e non solo dopo che ho saputo
> anche prima, quando io non sapevo, vedevo che stava male (e pensavo avesse problemi seri di lavoro di cui non poteva o voleva parlare)
> ...


 
Il mio ha sofferto a vedere quanto piangevo e diceva che gli interessava solo il mio dolore. Nel senso che di quello di lei no glie nefregava.  Secondo me soffriva quando era qui xchè uscito di casa aveva bello e dimenticato tutto.
vabbè... inutile riparlarne:singleeye:


----------



## Luigi III (6 Luglio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi,
> per molti versi la tua storia è simile alla mia, o meglio quelle delle nostre mogli (la mia ora ex) è simile: ti capisco fin troppo bene e non mi fa specie sentire che tua moglie abbia continuato a vedere il suo amante dopo essere stata beccata dalla di lui moglie e dopo averti promesso di troncare. Mi spiace dirtelo ma temo tu sia solo all'inizio di una serie di situazioni emotive altalenanti dovute a continue evoluzioni-involuzioni di questa storia. Tua moglie in questo momento è in balia di se stessa ed è evidente che il problema per te non è il suo amante ma è lei ed è molto probabilmente lei che ha messo in piedi il tutto visto che il suo amante, una volta beccato, avrebbe(!?) deciso di salvare la sua famiglia (ma anche la tenuta di questa scelta presunta è tutta dimostrare ed il tempo saprà dire).
> 
> Insomma sai già di essere stato tirato in una situazione ben difficile che tuo malgrado dovrai gestire per quanto ti spetta (ricorda che non potrai mai essere determinante se non ci sarà la volontà di tua moglie di tornare con la testa tra Voi); se posso permettermi di darti un consiglio derivante da quanto ho vissuto allora ti dico che se vuoi tenater di riprenderti tua moglie alcune cose sono essenziali:
> ...


 Ciao Astonished. Vorrei chiederti una cosa: cosa intendevi per "peggiori umiliazioni"? Da come è finita è facile dedurre che tua moglie non era più interessata a una vita con te, ma in cosa si concretizzavano tali umiliazioni? Te lo chiedo perché mai come in questa fase della mia vita ho conosciuto il significato di quella parola. Inoltre ti ringrazio per i tuoi consigli. Dei 3, solo il primo e il terzo ho applicato (quest'ultimo nel senso che ho messo a conoscenza la mia signora del fatto che, se troverò delle prove che la loro relazione non è morta, io troncherò perchè, per l'appunto, non potrò sopportare nuove umiliazioni, inganni, menzogne, visto che già ora faccio una fatica enorme a concedere nuova fiducia e basta una quisquilia a far suonare il campanello d'allarme), mentre purtroppo per il secondo non è possibile dare attuazione. Ciò naturalmente non mi fa piacere e mi fa temere che la paglia vicino al fuoco si incendii di nuovo. Peraltro io credo di avere poco da rimproverarmi, visto il boccone amarissimo che ho inghiottito per salvare la famiglia e il rapporto con lei: dovesse di nuovo succedere, che vada al diavolo lei e il suo amante!


----------



## astonished (6 Luglio 2010)

*Cosa intendo?*



Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished. Vorrei chiederti una cosa: cosa intendevi per "peggiori umiliazioni"? Da come è finita è facile dedurre che tua moglie non era più interessata a una vita con te, ma in cosa si concretizzavano tali umiliazioni? Te lo chiedo perché mai come in questa fase della mia vita ho conosciuto il significato di quella parola. Inoltre ti ringrazio per i tuoi consigli. Dei 3, solo il primo e il terzo ho applicato (quest'ultimo nel senso che ho messo a conoscenza la mia signora del fatto che, se troverò delle prove che la loro relazione non è morta, io troncherò perchè, per l'appunto, non potrò sopportare nuove umiliazioni, inganni, menzogne, visto che già ora faccio una fatica enorme a concedere nuova fiducia e basta una quisquilia a far suonare il campanello d'allarme), mentre purtroppo per il secondo non è possibile dare attuazione. Ciò naturalmente non mi fa piacere e mi fa temere che la paglia vicino al fuoco si incendii di nuovo. Peraltro io credo di avere poco da rimproverarmi, visto il boccone amarissimo che ho inghiottito per salvare la famiglia e il rapporto con lei: dovesse di nuovo succedere, che vada al diavolo lei e il suo amante!


Cosa intendo per "peggiori umiliazioni" ?

Molto facile: quelle di un marito che vede la propria moglie completamente fuori di testa, che la vede trasformata che sa che una volta fuori casa continua a vedere il suo amante, che le pesa starsene buona in casa che se fa l'amore con te lo fa solo per rendere credibile la sua parte, che ti sta facendo un favore ma la sua testa è altrove ( a questo proposito, forse non dovrei dirlo perchè è un particolare intimo e mi renderebbe riconoscibile a lei, se solo ci leggesse, durante un rapporto mi ha addirittura chiamato con il nome del suo amante, bell'esempio di lapsus freudiano). Ed ancora, con "peggiori umiliazioni" intendo anche che tua moglie, nel giorno del suo compleanno, decide a metà giornata di prendersi l'altra metà di ferie che passerà con il suo amante, e tu la chiami mentre sei nella bufera al lavoro che ti stanno facendo il mazzo, e lei ti dice che è in libreria mentre è solo una balla perchè capisci che è rintanata in una qualche stanza di una qualche casa od albergo con il suo amante, poi la sera ti incontri con lei e la prima cosa che ti dice è "per favore stasera non chiedermi che dobbiamo stare insieme, perchè evidentemente le è bastato il suo amante , intendo che senti dirti da tua moglie che ha scoperto il sesso e non vuole rinunciarci (come se tu fossi allergico alla pratica!) perchè è una cosa bella.

Insomma potrei andare avanti con altri esempi degeneri, ma l'umiliazione peggiore è quella di vedere la donna per la quale hai speso tutte le tue energie, per la quale hai cambiato le scelte che altrimenti avresti fatto, per la quale hai limitato anche le tue possibilità lavorative, ed hai fatto tutto questo per amore senza che lei te lo chiedesse (ed anche quì ci sarebbe da dire sul perchè non te lo chiedesse, ma col senno di poi è risultato chiaro), di vederla scappare da te e dalla cose che a lei ti legavano come se tu fossi un mostro, un tiranno, mentre ti sei speso con tutto te stesso per un rapporto mai decollato, anzi mai nato; insomma tutto questo all'inizio ti umilia....poi però ti riappropri della tua dignità di uomo prima ancora che di marito ed apri gli occhi, ti dici che tutto questo non lo meriti perchè ti sei comportato bene, sei stato sempre fedele rifiutando anche tu avances e possibilità di storie extraconiugali potenzialmente appaganti con donne interessanti e come sai, nel mio mio caso ho deciso di lasciarla andare, di laciarla vivere.

Tutto questo ora è un lontano ricordo, sento che non ci sono più legami con lei, in questa fase sto ricostruendo la mia vita su nuove basi che non si poggiano necessariamente sulla presenza di una donna, perchè come vedi nulla è definitivo e dunque non si può più sbagliare puntando tutto quello che si ha su un cavallo che potrebbe rivelarsi un brocco, però c'è anche da dire che è normale che io parli così ora, è una fase, sono sicuro che se avrò la fortuna di incontrare una donna diversa, una donna giusta, che sappia leggermi dentro allora  contraddirò quanto ho appena affermato e tornerò a sognare, perchè non immagino di vivere da qui in poi da disilluso, questo si che sarebbe triste.

Io capisco bene quello che tu stai vivendo, e spero vivamente che per Te le cose vadano diversamente da come sono andate nel mio caso.

Ricorda solo che fin quando tu terrai alta la tua dignità e non abbasserai mai la testa, avrai sempre la possibilità di vedere il sole.

Ciao.


----------



## dave.one (6 Luglio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished. Vorrei chiederti una cosa: cosa intendevi per "peggiori umiliazioni"? Da come è finita è facile dedurre che tua moglie non era più interessata a una vita con te, ma in cosa si concretizzavano tali umiliazioni? Te lo chiedo perché mai come in questa fase della mia vita ho conosciuto il significato di quella parola. Inoltre ti ringrazio per i tuoi consigli. Dei 3, solo il primo e il terzo ho applicato (quest'ultimo nel senso che ho messo a conoscenza la mia signora del fatto che, se troverò delle prove che la loro relazione non è morta, io troncherò perchè, per l'appunto, non potrò sopportare nuove umiliazioni, inganni, menzogne, visto che già ora faccio una fatica enorme a concedere nuova fiducia e basta una quisquilia a far suonare il campanello d'allarme), mentre purtroppo per il secondo non è possibile dare attuazione. Ciò naturalmente non mi fa piacere e mi fa temere che la paglia vicino al fuoco si incendii di nuovo. Peraltro *io credo di avere poco da rimproverarmi, visto il boccone amarissimo che ho inghiottito per salvare la famiglia e il rapporto con lei: dovesse di nuovo succedere, che vada al diavolo lei e il suo amante!*


Dei tre consigli dati non ne ho applicato nemmeno uno, ad onor del vero, visto che mi annovero (mio malgrado) tra di voi come uno di quelli che ha avuto, diciamo... sfortuna.
Ma ne ho applicato (e ne sto applicando) un altro, che purtroppo è molto, ma molto doloroso: quello di rifiutarmi assolutamente di fare l'amore con lei.
D'altronde: sono consapevole che se lei vuole, mi può mettere le corna quando e come vuole e, con buona probabilità, senza che io lo venga a sapere. Di qui la mia assoluta diffidenza verso qualsiasi cosa dica e faccia.
Perciò, messe le corna, perché dovrei essere io ad "abbassarmi" per cercare il suo "amore" quando questo non è corrisposto? Chi me lo fa fare di umiliarmi per cercare in lei ciò che lei cerca altrove? Perché dovrei perdere totalmente la mia dignità in questo senso? Ma che vada a farsi friggere da quel punto di vista!
E' una pratica straziante, ma credo sia necessaria per ricreare, seppur fittiziamente, la dignità di uomo che, con lei, al momento è vacillante.
Mi sentirei molto, ma molto offeso, se mi dovesse ricercare per fare l'amore e, nel frattempo, lo andasse a cercare anche altrove!

Come te, nel mio intimo, ho poco da rimproverarmi. Non ho nemmeno mai ipotizzato di pensare di intaccare il nostro rapporto: ha fatto tutto lei (come sempre e a quanto dice lei), ma stavolta, l'ha fatto molto male. Ora è un continuo mangiare amaro e bere cicuta.
Se non ci fossero figli in mezzo, non ci avrei pensato nemmeno un secondo a mandarla al diavolo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

Non è consolante, ma non è che gli uomini che tradiscono si comportino diversamente.


----------



## dave.one (6 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è consolante, ma non è che gli uomini che tradiscono si comportino diversamente.


Immagino anche peggio, ed immagino lo facciano anche per ragioni ben diverse dalle donne e più meschine. ma qui lascio parlare le ... tradite.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Immagino anche peggio, ed immagino lo facciano anche per ragioni ben diverse dalle donne e più meschine. ma qui lascio parlare le ... tradite.


 Io ho parlato tanto ...poi ho capito che non è molto probabile che chi ha incominciato a mentire possa tornare limpido.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho parlato tanto ...poi ho capito che non è molto probabile che chi ha incominciato a mentire possa tornare limpido.


io sostengo la teoria dello scivolone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sostengo la teoria dello scivolone


 Dipende per quanto uno ha mentito e per quanto ha poi continuato a farlo dopo la scoperta.


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Cosa intendo per "peggiori umiliazioni" ?
> 
> Molto facile: quelle di un marito che vede la propria moglie completamente fuori di testa, che la vede trasformata che sa che una volta fuori casa continua a vedere il suo amante, che le pesa starsene buona in casa che se fa l'amore con te lo fa solo per rendere credibile la sua parte, che ti sta facendo un favore ma la sua testa è altrove ( a questo proposito, forse non dovrei dirlo perchè è un particolare intimo e mi renderebbe riconoscibile a lei, se solo ci leggesse, durante un rapporto mi ha addirittura chiamato con il nome del suo amante, bell'esempio di lapsus freudiano). Ed ancora, con "peggiori umiliazioni" intendo anche che tua moglie, nel giorno del suo compleanno, decide a metà giornata di prendersi l'altra metà di ferie che passerà con il suo amante, e tu la chiami mentre sei nella bufera al lavoro che ti stanno facendo il mazzo, e lei ti dice che è in libreria mentre è solo una balla perchè capisci che è rintanata in una qualche stanza di una qualche casa od albergo con il suo amante, poi la sera ti incontri con lei e la prima cosa che ti dice è "per favore stasera non chiedermi che dobbiamo stare insieme, perchè evidentemente le è bastato il suo amante , intendo che senti dirti da tua moglie che ha scoperto il sesso e non vuole rinunciarci (come se tu fossi allergico alla pratica!) perchè è una cosa bella.
> 
> ...


 lucida testimonianza del dolore di un uomo .
questo non ti impedisce di lasciare spazio alla speranza ; auguri


----------



## Luigi III (6 Luglio 2010)

Caro Astonished, sento di doverti delle scuse per averti indotto a ricordare degli avvenimenti orribili. Nel tuo caso il taglio netto era proprio l'unica via di uscita. Nel mio, invece, le cose sono più complesse perché, da un lato, mia moglie afferma di amarmi, di voler ricostruire e ciò mi fa piacere, ma, dall'altro, mi pare di percepire una zona d'ombra, un lato oscuro nella sua vita, dove la mia presenza non è affatto gradita. 
Ciao Dave. Hai fatto una scelta dura, ma giusta. Lo farei anch'io se sapessi che la mia signora si infilasse nel letto con un altro uomo (mentre quando ciò accadeva ne ero all'oscuro). Invece con lei il sesso va bene; io la desidero sempre molto e lei risponde con passione. Anche qui, però, esiste una nota dolente. Nell'immediato post, una volta sentivo che fra noi il senso di vicinanza era ai massimi livelli; ora invece la vedo distaccarsi con la testa, come se partisse per un altro pianeta, mente sul volto le compare una maschera di tristezza. Mi chiedo se pensa all'altro, se pensa a quando lo faceva con lui, a quello che si dicevano nel dopo, alle promesse che si scambiavano. Se così fosse, sarebbe l'ennesimo boccone indigesto propinatomi dal suo tradimento. Ma è possibile per una donna non certo leggera fare l'amore con passione con un uomo e subito dopo volare con il pensiero a un altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Caro Astonished, sento di doverti delle scuse per averti indotto a ricordare degli avvenimenti orribili. Nel tuo caso il taglio netto era proprio l'unica via di uscita. Nel mio, invece, le cose sono più complesse perché, da un lato, mia moglie afferma di amarmi, di voler ricostruire e ciò mi fa piacere, ma, dall'altro, mi pare di percepire una zona d'ombra, un lato oscuro nella sua vita, dove la mia presenza non è affatto gradita.
> Ciao Dave. Hai fatto una scelta dura, ma giusta. Lo farei anch'io se sapessi che la mia signora si infilasse nel letto con un altro uomo (mentre quando ciò accadeva ne ero all'oscuro). Invece con lei il sesso va bene; io la desidero sempre molto e lei risponde con passione. Anche qui, però, esiste una nota dolente. Nell'immediato post, una volta sentivo che fra noi il senso di vicinanza era ai massimi livelli; ora invece la vedo distaccarsi con la testa, come se partisse per un altro pianeta, mente sul volto le compare una maschera di tristezza. Mi chiedo se pensa all'altro, se pensa a quando lo faceva con lui, a quello che si dicevano nel dopo, alle promesse che si scambiavano. Se così fosse, sarebbe l'ennesimo boccone indigesto propinatomi dal suo tradimento. Ma è possibile per una donna non certo leggera fare l'amore con passione con un uomo e subito dopo volare con il pensiero a un altro?


Il problema non è il sesso, il problema è che di quello che provi e di quello che prova non riuscite a parlare.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> ......  ora invece la vedo distaccarsi con la testa, come se partisse per un altro pianeta, mente sul volto le compare una maschera di tristezza. *Mi chiedo se pensa all'altro, se pensa a quando lo faceva con lui, a quello che si dicevano nel dopo, alle promesse che si scambiavano*. Se così fosse, sarebbe l'ennesimo boccone indigesto propinatomi dal suo tradimento. Ma è possibile per una donna non certo leggera fare l'amore con passione con un uomo e subito dopo volare con il pensiero a un altro?


mi capita di avere gli stessi pensieri

ma ...

il motivo di quella maschera potrebbe anche essere opposto 

pensare all'altro (nel mio caso, l'altra) non è necessariamente rimpiangerlo


----------



## dave.one (7 Luglio 2010)

> Originariamente Scritto da *Luigi III*
> _Caro Astonished, sento di doverti  delle scuse per averti indotto a ricordare degli avvenimenti orribili.  Nel tuo caso il taglio netto era proprio l'unica via di uscita. Nel mio,  invece, le cose sono più complesse perché, da un lato, mia moglie  afferma di amarmi, di voler ricostruire e ciò mi fa piacere, ma,  dall'altro, mi pare di percepire una zona d'ombra, un lato oscuro nella  sua vita, dove la mia presenza non è affatto gradita.
> Ciao Dave. Hai fatto una scelta dura, ma giusta. Lo farei anch'io se  sapessi che la mia signora si infilasse nel letto con un altro uomo  (mentre quando ciò accadeva ne ero all'oscuro). Invece con lei il sesso  va bene; io la desidero sempre molto e lei risponde con passione. Anche  qui, però, esiste una nota dolente. Nell'immediato post, una volta  sentivo che fra noi il senso di vicinanza era ai massimi livelli; *ora   invece la vedo distaccarsi con la testa, come se partisse per un altro  pianeta, mente sul volto le compare una maschera di tristezza.* Mi  chiedo  se pensa all'altro, se pensa a quando lo faceva con lui, a quello che  si dicevano nel dopo, alle promesse che si scambiavano. Se così fosse,  sarebbe l'ennesimo boccone indigesto propinatomi dal suo tradimento. Ma è  possibile per una donna non certo leggera fare l'amore con passione con  un uomo e subito dopo volare con il pensiero a un altro? _


_
_



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il  problema non è il sesso, il problema è che* di quello che provi e di  quello che prova non riuscite a parlare*.


Ecco: per il sesso non se ne parli per cortesia. Già lei non lo  chiede mai né lo ha mai chiesto ( e questo dovrebbe far riflettere...),  ma in più, farlo soltanto per mio "godimento" e con una persona che non  prova nulla, mi spiace, ma non è ciò che io intendo per "fare l'amore". 
Per  quanto riguarda il parlare, ho già detto che ho cercato di parlare  molto con lei, ma quando si ha la sensazione, quell'istinto che ti mette  in guardia e ti mormora che "sta dicendo la verità, ma non tutta la  verità", allora ti metti automaticamente in guardia, rimani passivo e ti  chiedi come mai, in cuor tuo, sei sempre aperto e disponibile, tiri  fuori di tutto, ciò che provi e senti, spiattelli le cose nel solo ed  esclusivo tentativo di capire come mai si è arrivati a quel punto e, più  importante, dove si vuole andare a parare e che cosa si vuole per il  futuro proprio e della famiglia. Ma finché a queste domande, l'unico cui  ha dato seguito sono stato io, mentre lei "fa finta di niente"  (l'espressione è forte, ma rende l'idea), di cosa vuoi parlare ancora?  Le spacchi la testa per cercare di cavarne fuori un'idea, un pensiero? 
E  sono quasi sicuro (ancora l'istinto che mi guida), che con qualcun  altro ne ha parlato, che avrà espresso ciò che vuole e ciò che prova, ma  guardandosi bene dal parlare con il suo stesso marito. Cui prodest?
Ripeto  ciò che ho detto altrove: non sarà giusto seguire solo l'istinto, ma  come al solito ha quasi sempre ragione, pur con le sfaccettature del  caso.


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2010)

Dave.one, io non so, ma il tuo comportamento per me potrebbe farti avere persino l'addebito in futuro, bada bene a sentire un avvocato per come ti comporti con lei, meglio pararsi il sedere piuttosto che credere che non possa essere una cosa sbagliata una nostra azione. Devi essere conscio che quello che fai in famiglia non sia mai imputabile come colpa se vuoi continuare questa guerra fredda...ah, solo una cosetta, chi pagherà le conseguenze di questa guerra di nervi saranno i vostri figli, che suppongo amiate, ma inizio a pensare che amiate più godere di loro, scusa  questa frase, ma è da pensarci bene quello che si fa e voglio solo farti pensare a 1000 cose oltre a tua  moglie  che sarebbe da cestinare fuori di casa come compagna.


----------



## minnie (7 Luglio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Cosa intendo per "peggiori umiliazioni" ?
> 
> Molto facile: quelle di un marito che vede la propria moglie completamente fuori di testa, che la vede trasformata che sa che una volta fuori casa continua a vedere il suo amante, che le pesa starsene buona in casa che se fa l'amore con te lo fa solo per rendere credibile la sua parte, che ti sta facendo un favore ma la sua testa è altrove ( a questo proposito, forse non dovrei dirlo perchè è un particolare intimo e mi renderebbe riconoscibile a lei, se solo ci leggesse, *durante un rapporto mi ha addirittura chiamato con il nome del suo amante, bell'esempio di lapsus freudiano).* Ed ancora, con "peggiori umiliazioni" intendo anche che tua moglie, nel giorno del suo compleanno, decide a metà giornata di prendersi l'altra metà di ferie che passerà con il suo amante, e tu la chiami mentre sei nella bufera al lavoro che ti stanno facendo il mazzo, e lei ti dice che è in libreria mentre è solo una balla perchè capisci che è rintanata in una qualche stanza di una qualche casa od albergo con il suo amante, poi la sera ti incontri con lei e la prima cosa che ti dice è "per favore stasera non chiedermi che dobbiamo stare insieme, perchè evidentemente le è bastato il suo amante , intendo che senti dirti da tua moglie che ha scoperto il sesso e non vuole rinunciarci (come se tu fossi allergico alla pratica!) perchè è una cosa bella.
> 
> ...


 

... tu pensa che il mio ci chiama tutte "amore", così non si confonde....


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... tu pensa che il mio ci chiama tutte "amore", così non si confonde....


E tutte le donne lo chiamano "stronzo"???


----------



## minnie (7 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E tutte le donne lo chiamano "stronzo"???


 
solo quelle che si sono accorte di come è veramente, le altre polle (mi metto fra le ex polle) pare lo chiamino tesoro....
Io penso che lui sia il classico esempio del barile di m...a con in cima un centimetro di miele...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

*Ash*

Scusa, non ricordo una cosa, ora tua moglie sta con l'amante? Se ti va di rispondere, ovviamente, non sei tenuto.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensare all'altro (nel mio caso, l'altra) non è necessariamente rimpiangerlo



poco ma sicuro!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## astonished (7 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, non ricordo una cosa, ora tua moglie sta con l'amante? Se ti va di rispondere, ovviamente, non sei tenuto.


Penso di si, ma fa ancora l'amante perchè lui non lascia moglie e figli, dunque la loro relazione continua "semi-clandestina" per l'altra metà. In realtà non potrei nemmeno definirla "semi-clandestina" perchè ho saputo che la moglie di lui sa ma non lo cede e dunque sembra che accetti questa situazione in attesa di tempi migliori. 

Non ho nessun problema a rispondere: mi sento completamente slegato sentimentalmente da questa vicenda e se ho qualche remora residua a parlarne è solo per evitare di coprire di ridicolo la mia ex-moglie che evidentemente ha perso il senso della realtà ma beata lei che le sta bene così, una cosa è certa quando è capitato di incontrarla ho visto davanti a me le sembianze di una persona molto triste, più depressa di quanto non fosse quando si stava insieme, ma questi non sono più fatti miei.

Questa vicenda mi è servita: di recente ho maturato la convinzione che non si può basare la propia esistenza e soprattutto le proprie scelte sulla presenza di una donna al proprio fianco. Finora avevo sempre fatto questo: avevo bidogno del supporto di una donna per andare avanti e, con il senno di poi, mi sono reso conto che tutto ciò che facevo era fatto anche per raccogliere consensi dal gentil sesso. Fino a poco tempo fa ero vulnerabile allo sguardo dolce di una donna, per non parlare poi delle attenzioni, ora ho imparato che non è sullo sguardo di una conoscente, di una amica  e persino di una sconosciuta che posso basare le mie fantasie. Vivo molto più serenamente e faccio tutto senza il secondo fine di ricevere consensi; questo mi sembra possa chiamarsi "consapevolezza" dei propri mezzi, dei propri limiti e delle proprie attitudini.

Vedo il mondo con occhi da disilluso, ma non da rassegnato: banalmente penso che posso fare a meno di una relazione "stabile" con una donna, e a dirla tutta, non è proprio quello che voglio in questo momento.

Non so se questa vicenda mi abbia reso migliore o peggiore, sicuramente mi ha cambiato ed il tempo dirà come.

Ciao,


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

*Ash*

Guarda, ti diro' una cosa dura, ma viene dal cuore: vedila come un "fidanzamento" sbagliato, i veri matrimoni sono un'altra cosa. Messa così, meglio perderla che trovarla.

Sicuramente ho sempre pensato che l'amore e l'affetto siano un completamento MA non sono indispensabili, se ci limitiamo all'affetto di coppia: ci sono tanti altri "amori" possibili, e geometrie umane. Non collegherei le prossime esperienze a un'emozione, ad un voler "piacere", ma al trovare qualcuno con il quale realizzare i tuoi sogni! Sono sicura accadrà presto!

Quanto a lei, ha "barattato" il vostro matrimonio per un ruolo d'amante: una cosa tristissima. Mi fa un po' pena, non in senso cattivo, proprio sul serio: è brutto non riuscire a "staccarsi" così da una persona che "non ci sceglie". Fa un male cane ed è proprio autodistruttivo

Tu alla fine sei quello che ne è uscito meglio, io lo dico sempre, i "traditi" vincono sempre: nel caso che il traditore torna, torna con la coda tra le gambe, nel caso va, meglio perso che trovato!!!


----------



## dave.one (7 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave.one, io non so, ma il tuo comportamento per me potrebbe farti avere persino l'addebito in futuro, bada bene a sentire un avvocato per come ti comporti con lei, meglio pararsi il sedere piuttosto che credere che non possa essere una cosa sbagliata una nostra azione. Devi essere conscio che quello che fai in famiglia non sia mai imputabile come colpa se vuoi continuare questa guerra fredda...ah, solo una cosetta, chi pagherà le conseguenze di questa guerra di nervi saranno i vostri figli, che suppongo amiate, ma *inizio a pensare che amiate più godere di loro*, scusa  questa frase, ma è da pensarci bene quello che si fa e voglio solo farti pensare a 1000 cose oltre a tua  moglie  che sarebbe da cestinare fuori di casa come compagna.


Ciao Daniele.
Prima di sentire l'avvocato, vediamo cosa mi dice lo psicologo, visto che domani cominciano le sessioni. (ti dirò: ho paura).
Di questa tua risposta voglio evidenziare sopratutto la frase in grassetto: ho notato (un'altra volta l'istinto, guarda te...) che mia moglie ora come mai, è molto più attaccata ai figli, e da loro quello che vogliono. Non voglio dire che concede loro tutto, ma che il suo metro di giudizio nell'educazione dei figli è ben diverso dal mio. Io sono più impaziente, lei più riflessiva (nessuna novità sin qui), ma quello che mi lascia perplesso è il concedersi (passatemi il termine) ai figli più volentieri di quanto lo facesse prima. E' solo una sensazione, forse non è nemmeno la verità, ma sapete che le sensazioni, spesso, e soprattutto con persone che conosciamo, sono quasi sempre fondate, con le dovute sfaccettature, nonché i se ed i ma del caso.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> . E' solo una sensazione, forse non è nemmeno la verità, ma sapete che le sensazioni, spesso, e soprattutto con persone che conosciamo, sono quasi sempre fondate, con le dovute sfaccettature, nonché i se ed i ma del caso.



beh, questo è un segnale positivo!!!
Sicuramente gli "amanti" portano via un sacco di tempo e di energie mentale, dedicarsi ai figli è positivo, vuol dire che il baricentro delle proprie emozioni torna sulla famiglia.

DOPO verrà la coppia, ma è comunque una positiva inversione di tendenza!:up:


----------



## dave.one (7 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda, ti diro' una cosa dura, ma viene dal cuore: vedila come un "fidanzamento" sbagliato, i veri matrimoni sono un'altra cosa. Messa così, meglio perderla che trovarla.
> 
> Sicuramente ho sempre pensato che l'amore e l'affetto siano un completamento MA non sono indispensabili, se ci limitiamo all'affetto di coppia: ci sono tanti altri "amori" possibili, e geometrie umane. Non collegherei le prossime esperienze a un'emozione, ad un voler "piacere", ma al trovare qualcuno con il quale realizzare i tuoi sogni! Sono sicura accadrà presto!
> 
> ...


Ciao Verena,
La tua ultima frase è rincuorante (in senso agrodolce), anche se non cambia lo stato delle cose. E' solo un peccato annoverarsi tra coloro che a torto hanno subito tale onta, anche perché è un'esperienza che segna il proprio carattere in modo indelebile ed il rapportarsi con le persone.


----------



## dave.one (7 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, questo è un segnale positivo!!!
> Sicuramente gli "amanti" portano via un sacco di tempo e di energie mentale, dedicarsi ai figli è positivo, vuol dire che il baricentro delle proprie emozioni torna sulla famiglia.
> 
> DOPO verrà la coppia, ma è comunque una positiva inversione di tendenza!:up:


Scusa Verena, ma l'ho vista diversamente: come se lei ora che non cerca più l'amore del marito, lo riversa sui figli. Come se fosse una compensazione, ma sappiamo bene che sono due tipi di amore diverso...
Speriamo tu abbia ragione, anche se il suo atteggiamento verso di me è ben lungi dall'essere accomodante (scusate il termine).


----------



## astonished (7 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda, ti diro' una cosa dura, ma viene dal cuore: vedila come un "fidanzamento" sbagliato, i veri matrimoni sono un'altra cosa. Messa così, meglio perderla che trovarla.
> 
> Sicuramente ho sempre pensato che l'amore e l'affetto siano un completamento MA non sono indispensabili, se ci limitiamo all'affetto di coppia: ci sono tanti altri "amori" possibili, e geometrie umane. Non collegherei le prossime esperienze a un'emozione, ad un voler "piacere", ma al trovare qualcuno con il quale realizzare i tuoi sogni! Sono sicura accadrà presto!
> 
> ...



Sai che ti dico? Hai ragione su tutto: all'inizio ho sofferto molto per questa storia, ho sofferto veramente tanto al punto da venirne minato nel fisico, che però ha reagito bene com'era giusto che fosse, poi smaltita la rabbia ho inziato a pensare sul perchè ed ho iniziato a ripercorrere tutte le tappe del nostro rapporto a ritroso dai giorni della crisi matrimoniale, a quelli di inizio fidanzamento, 16 anni in tutto e la conclusione è stata che la nostra è stata una unione sbagliata, tenuta a forza per il bene ma non da altro, non da passioni comuni, non da interessi comuni, non da ideali comuni, insomma due entità completamente distinte messe insieme per compiacere altri forse. Sai che ti dico? col senno di poi posso tranquillamente affermare che paradossalmente avevo più problemi io con lei di quanti ne avesse lei con me, io sono stato semplicemente più fermo nel rispettare quella promessa. Se penso ora alla mia ex moglie, provo solo tanta tristezza per Lei, perchè è come dici Tu, io ne sono uscito bene: certo avrei preferito altre modalità per chiudere ma almeno mi sono riappropriato della mia vita, lei invece ha perso anche la possibilità di rifarsi una vita perchè resta ostaggio di questa situazione che con molta probabilità non le darà granchè su cui costruire un futuro.

Io ho avuto occasione di dire a lei tutto quello che tu hai appena affermato ed il suo silenzio in risposta è stato eloquente.

Anch'io provo molta pena per lei ma non posso più permettermi di farmene carico perchè l'ho fatto per troppi anni quando in cambio non ricevevo che fraterno affetto e sufficienza, per cui è ora è tempo di pensare a me ed a quello che voglio: ho tantissima energia da spendere, ho una vita davanti, questa è stata una tappa ma non un traguardo.

Ciao e grazie per le tue parole ed i tuoi pensieri, sempre ben accetti perchè so che provengono da chi parla per ciò che ha vissuto.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Scusa Verena, ma l'ho vista diversamente: come se lei ora che non cerca più l'amore del marito, lo riversa sui figli. Come se fosse una compensazione, ma sappiamo bene che sono due tipi di amore diverso...
> Speriamo tu abbia ragione, anche se il suo atteggiamento verso di me è ben lungi dall'essere accomodante (scusate il termine).



Dave, te lo dico per esperienza vissuta: non fare l'errore di aggrapparti ad una visione "risarcitoria" romantica del rapporto matrimoniale, lavora sulla "famiglia", sul vostro esserne una. Il resto verrà dopo!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per le tue parole ed i tuoi pensieri, sempre ben accetti perchè so che provengono da chi parla per ciò che ha vissuto.



guarda, chi è qui in buona fede e siamo in tanti parla per quel che ha provato e sentito. E questo, mi sembra, ci è di conforto!
in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro!


----------



## Malakai (7 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro!


Ne avrà bisogno xke la moglie è gia recidiva.... :up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Ne avrà bisogno xke la moglie è gia recidiva.... :up:


la *ex* moglie


----------



## astonished (7 Luglio 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Ne avrà bisogno xke la moglie è gia recidiva.... :up:


Ti sbagli: la mia *ex*-moglie non è recidiva, ha semplicemente confessato una relazione che durava da qualche anno, ma la relazione è stata unica, semprechè tu ti riferisca a me, ed in ogni caso il mio futuro non sarà con mia moglie, tra l'altro già *ex*, come ti ha fatto notare Amoremio 





Amoremio ha detto:


> la *ex* moglie


Ben detto!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, questo è un segnale positivo!!!
> Sicuramente gli "amanti" portano via un sacco di tempo e di energie mentale, dedicarsi ai figli è positivo, vuol dire che il baricentro delle proprie emozioni torna sulla famiglia.
> 
> DOPO verrà la coppia, ma è comunque una positiva inversione di tendenza!:up:





Verena67 ha detto:


> Dave, te lo dico per esperienza vissuta: non fare l'errore di aggrapparti ad una visione "risarcitoria" romantica del rapporto matrimoniale, lavora sulla "famiglia", sul vostro esserne una. Il resto verrà dopo!!


 :up:


----------



## Amarax (8 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... tu pensa che il mio ci chiama tutte "amore", così non si confonde....


 
il mio no.
Infatti si confuse :unhappy:


----------



## Luigi III (12 Agosto 2010)

Era quasi un mese che non aggiornavo la mia vicenda. Oggi sento il bisogno di farlo. Dietro i monitor so esserci delle persone che non conosco per nulla, ma che mi capiscono e questo è tanto per chi, come me, vive il dolore del tradimento. Le vacanze con mia moglie sono andate bene: stando lei a casa non ho più avuto sentore che continuasse a sentirsi con l'ex amante e di conseguenza anche il nostro rapporto è migliorato. Ci siamo così salvati in extremis perchè, dopo la disperazione che mi era presa quando avevo saputo di loro a marzo, a giugno mi stava subentrando una grandissima voglia di farla finita con lei e con questa porcata che mi aveva fatto, al punto che un giorno me n'ero andato di casa per tornare solo a sera tarda e soltanto il fatto di averla trovata disperata mi aveva fatto recedere dal proposito. Da quel giorno in effetti qualcosa è cambiato: mi sono sentito di nuovo importante per lei, anche se sempre con l'evidente e umiliante consapevolezza di essere una mera seconda scelta. Ora, però, lei è tornata al lavoro e io so bene che lui c'è. Cosa si saranno detti? Si saranno magari abbracciati? E soprattutto: lei verrà di nuovo "affascinata" da lui? E poi: se la loro attrazione reciproca ancora esistesse, non penseranno di prendere severe misure per non farsi più beccare e riuscire così a uccellare sia me che la povera moglie di lui (persona che ho conosciuto e che mi ha fatto una gran pena)? Questi pensieri mi riempiono la mente tutto il giorno e non è bello. Magari fra loro è proprio finita, però per me è difficile fidarmi. Inoltre questa vicenda pare avermi modificato l'umore. Mia moglie mi ha fatto notare che sono diventato una persona cupa, che spesso tace per lunghi periodi, con la quale è difficile ridere insieme. Ci ho pensato su e mi sono reso conto che è vero. Spesso ho solo voglia di stare da solo, di non dover parlare con nessuno. Questo non giova certo al mio matrimonio, ma come fare a esprimere la felicità, la simpatia e la brillantezza che servirebbero quando esse si sono come proscugate in me? Di tutta questa odiosa storia, uno degli aspetti peggiori è che non riesco mai ad avere le idee chiare. Ad es., subito dopo la loro rottura, avrei dovuto immediatamente tagliare anch'io. Mi ricordo di domeniche in cui mia moglie versava in uno stato di tristezza mista a disperazione tremende ed era totamente assente con la testa. Solo in seguito, a maggio, trovando un suo diario dove aveva riportato i suoi pensieri di allora, avevo capito che in quei giorni lei era a pezzi perché lui l'aveva scaricata e non certo per il male che aveva fatto alla nostra famiglia e di cui pensavo che si sentisse in colpa.
Una cosa l'ho imparata bene: il tradimento uccide il rapporto fra un uomo e una donna, anche se essi in passato si sono molto amati, come nel nostro caso. Non potrà mai più essere come prima.


----------



## Irene (12 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Era quasi un mese che non aggiornavo la mia vicenda. Oggi sento il bisogno di farlo. Dietro i monitor so esserci delle persone che non conosco per nulla, ma che mi capiscono e questo è tanto per chi, come me, vive il dolore del tradimento. Le vacanze con mia moglie sono andate bene: stando lei a casa non ho più avuto sentore che continuasse a sentirsi con l'ex amante e di conseguenza anche il nostro rapporto è migliorato. Ci siamo così salvati in extremis perchè, dopo la disperazione che mi era presa quando avevo saputo di loro a marzo, a giugno mi stava subentrando una grandissima voglia di farla finita con lei e con questa porcata che mi aveva fatto, al punto che un giorno me n'ero andato di casa per tornare solo a sera tarda e soltanto il fatto di averla trovata disperata mi aveva fatto recedere dal proposito. Da quel giorno in effetti qualcosa è cambiato: mi sono sentito di nuovo importante per lei, anche se sempre con l'evidente e umiliante consapevolezza di essere una mera seconda scelta. Ora, però, lei è tornata al lavoro e io so bene che lui c'è. Cosa si saranno detti? Si saranno magari abbracciati? E soprattutto: lei verrà di nuovo "affascinata" da lui? E poi: se la loro attrazione reciproca ancora esistesse, non penseranno di prendere severe misure per non farsi più beccare e riuscire così a uccellare sia me che la povera moglie di lui (persona che ho conosciuto e che mi ha fatto una gran pena)? Questi pensieri mi riempiono la mente tutto il giorno e non è bello. Magari fra loro è proprio finita, però per me è difficile fidarmi. Inoltre questa vicenda pare avermi modificato l'umore. Mia moglie mi ha fatto notare che sono diventato una persona cupa, che spesso tace per lunghi periodi, con la quale è difficile ridere insieme. Ci ho pensato su e mi sono reso conto che è vero. Spesso ho solo voglia di stare da solo, di non dover parlare con nessuno. Questo non giova certo al mio matrimonio, ma come fare a esprimere la felicità, la simpatia e la brillantezza che servirebbero quando esse si sono come proscugate in me? Di tutta questa odiosa storia, uno degli aspetti peggiori è che non riesco mai ad avere le idee chiare. Ad es., subito dopo la loro rottura, avrei dovuto immediatamente tagliare anch'io. Mi ricordo di domeniche in cui mia moglie versava in uno stato di tristezza mista a disperazione tremende ed era totamente assente con la testa. Solo in seguito, a maggio, trovando un suo diario dove aveva riportato i suoi pensieri di allora, avevo capito che in quei giorni lei era a pezzi perché lui l'aveva scaricata e non certo per il male che aveva fatto alla nostra famiglia e di cui pensavo che si sentisse in colpa.
> Una cosa l'ho imparata bene: il tradimento uccide il rapporto fra un uomo e una donna, anche se essi in passato si sono molto amati, come nel nostro caso. Non potrà mai più essere come prima.


Ciao,
sapessi come conosco bene quelle sensazioni che descrivi..
è vero..purtroppo non sarà mai più come prima..soprattutto dentro di te.. ma un giorno potrai (anche se ora so che queste parole  ti sembreranno stupide..) guardare tutto quello che vi è successo con occhi diversi se entrambi sarete d'ora in poi sinceri uno verso l'altro..
ti invito a non cedere alla malinconia che senti.. affrontarla ti servirà ad allontanarla..
un abbraccio e un in bocca al lupo..
ciao Irene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Era quasi un mese che non aggiornavo la mia vicenda. Oggi sento il bisogno di farlo. Dietro i monitor so esserci delle persone che non conosco per nulla, ma che mi capiscono e questo è tanto per chi, come me, vive il dolore del tradimento. Le vacanze con mia moglie sono andate bene: stando lei a casa non ho più avuto sentore che continuasse a sentirsi con l'ex amante e di conseguenza anche il nostro rapporto è migliorato. Ci siamo così salvati in extremis perchè, dopo la disperazione che mi era presa quando avevo saputo di loro a marzo, a giugno mi stava subentrando una grandissima voglia di farla finita con lei e con questa porcata che mi aveva fatto, al punto che un giorno me n'ero andato di casa per tornare solo a sera tarda e soltanto il fatto di averla trovata disperata mi aveva fatto recedere dal proposito. Da quel giorno in effetti qualcosa è cambiato: mi sono sentito di nuovo importante per lei, anche se sempre con l'evidente e umiliante consapevolezza di essere una mera seconda scelta. Ora, però, lei è tornata al lavoro e io so bene che lui c'è. Cosa si saranno detti? Si saranno magari abbracciati? E soprattutto: lei verrà di nuovo "affascinata" da lui? E poi: se la loro attrazione reciproca ancora esistesse, non penseranno di prendere severe misure per non farsi più beccare e riuscire così a uccellare sia me che la povera moglie di lui (persona che ho conosciuto e che mi ha fatto una gran pena)? Questi pensieri mi riempiono la mente tutto il giorno e non è bello. Magari fra loro è proprio finita, però per me è difficile fidarmi. Inoltre questa vicenda pare avermi modificato l'umore. Mia moglie mi ha fatto notare che sono diventato una persona cupa, che spesso tace per lunghi periodi, con la quale è difficile ridere insieme. Ci ho pensato su e mi sono reso conto che è vero. Spesso ho solo voglia di stare da solo, di non dover parlare con nessuno. Questo non giova certo al mio matrimonio, ma come fare a esprimere la felicità, la simpatia e la brillantezza che servirebbero quando esse si sono come proscugate in me? Di tutta questa odiosa storia, uno degli aspetti peggiori è che non riesco mai ad avere le idee chiare. Ad es., subito dopo la loro rottura, avrei dovuto immediatamente tagliare anch'io. Mi ricordo di domeniche in cui mia moglie versava in uno stato di tristezza mista a disperazione tremende ed era totamente assente con la testa. Solo in seguito, a maggio, trovando un suo diario dove aveva riportato i suoi pensieri di allora, avevo capito che in quei giorni lei era a pezzi perché lui l'aveva scaricata e non certo per il male che aveva fatto alla nostra famiglia e di cui pensavo che si sentisse in colpa.
> Una cosa l'ho imparata bene: il tradimento uccide il rapporto fra un uomo e una donna, anche se essi in passato si sono molto amati, come nel nostro caso. Non potrà mai più essere come prima.


Hai letto "Pesce rosso"?
Lei dà voce ai pensieri di chi ha tradito "in buona fede".
Certo che il pensiero di essere stata scaricata e la conseguente consapevolezza di essere stata di passaggio fa cadere nella disperazione! Si capisce di aver fatto cose che non ci si aspettava da se stessi per qualcosa che non era che un'illusione. Certo può essere stata una buona imitazione dell'amore, ma non lo era...
Ricordi "Via col vento"?
Non guardare a quel che è stato, se tu vuoi tua moglie, devi guardare ora come è lei e se quello che è lei (anche con quel passato) lo vuoi.


----------



## astonished (12 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Era quasi un mese che non aggiornavo la mia vicenda. Oggi sento il bisogno di farlo. Dietro i monitor so esserci delle persone che non conosco per nulla, ma che mi capiscono e questo è tanto per chi, come me, vive il dolore del tradimento. Le vacanze con mia moglie sono andate bene: stando lei a casa non ho più avuto sentore che continuasse a sentirsi con l'ex amante e di conseguenza anche il nostro rapporto è migliorato. Ci siamo così salvati in extremis perchè, dopo la disperazione che mi era presa quando avevo saputo di loro a marzo, a giugno mi stava subentrando una grandissima voglia di farla finita con lei e con questa porcata che mi aveva fatto, al punto che un giorno me n'ero andato di casa per tornare solo a sera tarda e soltanto il fatto di averla trovata disperata mi aveva fatto recedere dal proposito. Da quel giorno in effetti qualcosa è cambiato: mi sono sentito di nuovo importante per lei, anche se sempre con l'evidente e umiliante consapevolezza di essere una mera seconda scelta. Ora, però, lei è tornata al lavoro e io so bene che lui c'è. Cosa si saranno detti? Si saranno magari abbracciati? E soprattutto: lei verrà di nuovo "affascinata" da lui? E poi: se la loro attrazione reciproca ancora esistesse, non penseranno di prendere severe misure per non farsi più beccare e riuscire così a uccellare sia me che la povera moglie di lui (persona che ho conosciuto e che mi ha fatto una gran pena)? Questi pensieri mi riempiono la mente tutto il giorno e non è bello. Magari fra loro è proprio finita, però per me è difficile fidarmi. Inoltre questa vicenda pare avermi modificato l'umore. Mia moglie mi ha fatto notare che sono diventato una persona cupa, che spesso tace per lunghi periodi, con la quale è difficile ridere insieme. Ci ho pensato su e mi sono reso conto che è vero. Spesso ho solo voglia di stare da solo, di non dover parlare con nessuno. Questo non giova certo al mio matrimonio, ma come fare a esprimere la felicità, la simpatia e la brillantezza che servirebbero quando esse si sono come proscugate in me? Di tutta questa odiosa storia, uno degli aspetti peggiori è che non riesco mai ad avere le idee chiare. Ad es., subito dopo la loro rottura, avrei dovuto immediatamente tagliare anch'io. Mi ricordo di domeniche in cui mia moglie versava in uno stato di tristezza mista a disperazione tremende ed era totamente assente con la testa. Solo in seguito, a maggio, trovando un suo diario dove aveva riportato i suoi pensieri di allora, avevo capito che in quei giorni lei era a pezzi perché lui l'aveva scaricata e non certo per il male che aveva fatto alla nostra famiglia e di cui pensavo che si sentisse in colpa.
> Una cosa l'ho imparata bene: il tradimento uccide il rapporto fra un uomo e una donna, anche se essi in passato si sono molto amati, come nel nostro caso. Non potrà mai più essere come prima.





Irene ha detto:


> Ciao,
> sapessi come conosco bene quelle sensazioni che descrivi..
> è vero..purtroppo non sarà mai più come prima..soprattutto dentro di te.. ma un giorno potrai (anche se ora so che queste parole  ti sembreranno stupide..) guardare tutto quello che vi è successo con occhi diversi se entrambi sarete d'ora in poi sinceri uno verso l'altro..
> ti invito a non cedere alla malinconia che senti.. affrontarla ti servirà ad allontanarla..
> ...


Ciao Luigi,
quoto Te ed Irene per dirti di seguire i consigli che ti ha appena dato: dal momento in cui hai deciso di andare avanti e riprovarci non cadere nella malinconia e non ti incaponire nel voler capire perchè è successo, questo verrà da se, col tempo;  se hai deciso di andare avanti con il tuo matrimonio, metti da parte i pensieri tristi e lavorate sul Vs rapporto. Non puoi cambiare coiò che è stato ma puoi cambiare ciò che sarà con il senno di chi ha vissuto un dolore come il tuo. Te lo sto dicendo avendo vissuto una storia simile alla tua, nel senso che anch'io sono stato tradito, ma ho scelto una strada diversa alla tua, ho scelto al separazione facilitata dall'assenza di figli. Mi sono fatto tanti scrupoli sulla separazione, e me ne sono fatto anche una colpa per averla chiesta io ma ora non me ne pento. sono una persona libera e, nel mio caso è stata la scelta giusta. Tu però hai vincoli diversi e tua moglie, al contrario della mia, ha dimostrato di volerci riprovare, questo significativamente differente e rende "quasi" doveroso il rirpovarci.

Spero vivamente che possiate riuscire a buttarvi tutto questo periodo alle spalle, e ripartire più solidi di primi. Lo so, sono frasi fatte ma non ci s'invenmta niente di nuovo in questi casi e pensa che un rapporto che dura nonostante tutto ha più valore di molte emozioni estemporanee che possiamo raccogliere quà e la nelle attenzioni della collega o commessa di supermercato di turno.

Su, forza, ce la puoi fare.

Ti sono solidale.

Ciao


----------



## Amarax (12 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Era quasi un mese che non aggiornavo la mia vicenda. Oggi sento il bisogno di farlo. Dietro i monitor so esserci delle persone che non conosco per nulla, ma che mi capiscono e questo è tanto per chi, come me, vive il dolore del tradimento. Le vacanze con mia moglie sono andate bene: stando lei a casa non ho più avuto sentore che continuasse a sentirsi con l'ex amante e di conseguenza anche il nostro rapporto è migliorato. Ci siamo così salvati in extremis perchè, dopo la disperazione che mi era presa quando avevo saputo di loro a marzo, a giugno mi stava subentrando una grandissima voglia di farla finita con lei e con questa porcata che mi aveva fatto, al punto che un giorno me n'ero andato di casa per tornare solo a sera tarda e soltanto il fatto di averla trovata disperata mi aveva fatto recedere dal proposito. Da quel giorno in effetti qualcosa è cambiato: mi sono sentito di nuovo importante per lei, anche se sempre con l'evidente e umiliante consapevolezza di essere una mera seconda scelta. Ora, però, lei è tornata al lavoro e io so bene che lui c'è. Cosa si saranno detti? Si saranno magari abbracciati? E soprattutto: lei verrà di nuovo "affascinata" da lui? E poi: se* la loro attrazione reciproca ancora esistesse, non penseranno di prendere severe misure per non farsi più beccare* e riuscire così a uccellare sia me che la povera moglie di lui (persona che ho conosciuto e che mi ha fatto una gran pena)?* Questi pensieri mi riempiono la mente tutto il giorno e non è bello*.
> 
> *Magari fra loro è proprio finita, però per me è difficile fidarmi. Inoltre questa vicenda pare avermi modificato l'umore.* Mia moglie mi ha fatto notare che sono diventato una persona cupa, che spesso tace per lunghi periodi, con la quale è difficile ridere insieme. Ci ho pensato su e mi sono reso conto che è vero. *Spesso ho solo voglia di stare da solo, di non dover parlare con nessuno. *Questo non giova certo al mio matrimonio, ma come fare a esprimere la felicità, la simpatia e la brillantezza che servirebbero quando esse si sono come proscugate in me? Di tutta questa odiosa storia, uno degli aspetti peggiori è che non riesco mai ad avere le idee chiare. Ad es.,* subito dopo la loro rottura, avrei dovuto immediatamente tagliare anch'io*. Mi ricordo di domeniche in cui mia moglie versava in uno stato di tristezza mista a disperazione tremende ed era totamente assente con la testa. Solo in seguito, a maggio, trovando un suo diario dove aveva riportato i suoi pensieri di allora, avevo capito che in quei giorni lei era a pezzi perché lui l'aveva scaricata e non certo per il male che aveva fatto alla nostra famiglia e di cui pensavo che si sentisse in colpa.
> *Una cosa l'ho imparata bene: il tradimento uccide il rapporto fra un uomo e una donna, anche se essi in passato si sono molto amati, come nel nostro caso. Non potrà mai più essere come prima*.


 
Caro Luigi,
sai che siamo nello stesso stato d'animo e ti devo fare i complimenti per la velocità con cui sei arrivato a questo stadio . Io ci ho messo molto più tempo . La verità è che la nostra vita di prima resta un sogno bellissimo che somiglia lontanamente, molto lontanamente, all'incubo di oggi.
Niente sarà più come prima e sempre più spesso la guarderai come si guarda un estraneo di cui conosci tutto, tranne che, com'è dentro.


----------



## Amarax (12 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai letto "Pesce rosso"?
> Lei dà voce ai pensieri di chi ha tradito "in buona fede".
> Certo che il pensiero di essere stata scaricata e la conseguente consapevolezza di essere stata di passaggio fa cadere nella disperazione! Si capisce di aver fatto cose che non ci si aspettava da se stessi per qualcosa che non era che un'illusione. Certo può essere stata una buona imitazione dell'amore, ma non lo era...
> Ricordi "Via col vento"?
> Non guardare a quel che è stato, *se tu vuoi tua moglie, devi guardare ora come è lei e se quello che è lei (anche con quel passato) lo vuoi*.


 
mmm...credo che ora sia tardi per recriminare o chiudere. Probabile si lasci vivere così...senza fiducia e con una pallida imitazione del sentimento che nutriva in precedenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm...credo che ora sia tardi per recriminare o chiudere. Probabile si lasci vivere così...senza fiducia e con una pallida imitazione del sentimento che nutriva in precedenza


 Ma la vita è una!
Mica si può vivere con un senso di mortificazione e con il rancore per chi si ha accanto: è ingiusto per entrambi!


----------



## Amarax (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la vita è una!
> Mica si può vivere con un senso di mortificazione e con il rancore per chi si ha accanto: è ingiusto per entrambi!


 
Lo so che la vita è una.
Cmq la mortificazione c'è. Il rancore no. Almeno per me.
... E penso che anche per Luigi sia lo stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo so che la vita è una.
> Cmq la mortificazione c'è. Il rancore no. Almeno per me.
> ... E penso che anche per Luigi sia lo stesso.


 E si può vivere con la mortificazione nel cuore?
Non è possibile proprio fare nulla per fare pulizia dentro?


----------



## Amarax (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E si può vivere con la mortificazione nel cuore?
> Non è possibile proprio fare nulla per fare pulizia dentro?


 
La mortificazione non la cancelli è indimentcabile. Puoi evitare di pensarci per un po' ma torna presto a galla. Ci sono 10, 100 parole, gesti, luoghi , canzoni che fanno tornare quella sensazione.

Fare pulizia? e come? lasciandolo? ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscita. Mercoledì sera ho intavolato quel discorso...bè...aveva mal di testa...ed io sono cretina.

Mi sa che incontro un amico:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> La mortificazione non la cancelli è indimentcabile. Puoi evitare di pensarci per un po' ma torna presto a galla. Ci sono 10, 100 parole, gesti, luoghi , canzoni che fanno tornare quella sensazione.
> 
> Fare pulizia? e come? lasciandolo? ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscita. Mercoledì sera ho intavolato quel discorso...bè...aveva mal di testa...ed io sono cretina.
> 
> Mi sa che incontro un amico:singleeye:


 Mi sa che tu vuoi dargli ragione.
Non trovando alternative tu avvalori quello che lui ha fatto a te.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> La mortificazione non la cancelli è indimentcabile. Puoi evitare di pensarci per un po' ma torna presto a galla. Ci sono 10, 100 parole, gesti, luoghi , canzoni che fanno tornare quella sensazione.
> 
> Fare pulizia? e come? lasciandolo? ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscita. Mercoledì sera ho intavolato quel discorso...bè...aveva mal di testa...ed io sono cretina.
> 
> Mi sa che incontro un amico:singleeye:


Dai Ama...forza incontra l'amico...FORZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Luigi III (13 Agosto 2010)

Sì, Astonished, ricordo bene la tua storia. Grazie per le tue parole. La mortificazione di cui parla Amarax è la mia medesima sensazione. No, non ce la si può scrollare da addosso; è come una ferita che cicatrizza (molto lentamente), ma il segno rimane.


----------



## astonished (14 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Sì, Astonished, ricordo bene la tua storia. Grazie per le tue parole. La mortificazione di cui parla Amarax è la mia medesima sensazione. No, non ce la si può scrollare da addosso; è come una ferita che cicatrizza (molto lentamente), ma il segno rimane.


Capisco a cosa vi riferite tu ed Amarax ma il mio punto di vista è differente: non sei stato tu ad essere mortificato dal tradimento,semmai lo è stata tua moglie perchè è lei che si è dimostrata debole di fronte a quella che in fin dei conti era una prova da superare e non c'è riuscita, questa è forse la mortificazione ed è per lei non per Te. Tua moglie non ti ha tradito perchè tu non andavi bene, perchè ti mancava qualcosa, ti ha tradito per delle sue carenze che sono appunto sue e non tue. Devi mettere a fuoco quanto ti è capitato e devi essere orgoglioso di quanto hai fatto e stai tuttora facendo nel voler tentare di salvare il rapporto nonostante e malgrado tutto. E' normale che tu ora, da tradito, ti senta mortificato ma vedrai che tra qualche tempo non la penserai più così, rivaluterai te stesso e la tua dignità di uomo e lo capirai dagli occhi di tua moglie. Fidati, presto o tardi chi sbaglia nei tuoi confronti se ne rende conto e te lo farà capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Capisco a cosa vi riferite tu ed Amarax ma il mio punto di vista è differente: non sei stato tu ad essere mortificato dal tradimento,semmai lo è stata tua moglie perchè è lei che si è dimostrata debole di fronte a quella che in fin dei conti era una prova da superare e non c'è riuscita, questa è forse la mortificazione ed è per lei non per Te. Tua moglie non ti ha tradito perchè tu non andavi bene, perchè ti mancava qualcosa, ti ha tradito per delle sue carenze che sono appunto sue e non tue. Devi mettere a fuoco quanto ti è capitato e devi essere orgoglioso di quanto hai fatto e stai tuttora facendo nel voler tentare di salvare il rapporto nonostante e malgrado tutto. E' normale che tu ora, da tradito, ti senta mortificato ma vedrai che tra qualche tempo non la penserai più così, rivaluterai te stesso e la tua dignità di uomo e lo capirai dagli occhi di tua moglie. Fidati, presto o tardi chi sbaglia nei tuoi confronti se ne rende conto e te lo farà capire.


 Quoto.

Aggiungo però che se questo non dovesse avvenire di accettare di riconoscere il fallimento del matrimonio, che non è un fallimento delle persone, e separatevi.
Nessuno deve vivere sentendo l'animo oppresso da rancori, dolori e mortificazioni e ...non è mai troppo tardi.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo però che se questo non dovesse avvenire di accettare di riconoscere il fallimento del matrimonio, che non è un fallimento delle persone, e separatevi.
> Nessuno deve vivere sentendo l'animo oppresso da rancori, dolori e mortificazioni e ...non è mai troppo tardi.


E lo so, ma credimi per te che sei laica separarsi è facile, per quelli che hanno contratto il matrimonio religioso è più dura eh?
C'era Dio a fare da garante.
Che Dio ci aiuti.
Il matrimonio civile è dissolubile.
QUello religioso per sua intrinseca natura è indissolubile.
Persa non parli mai di questi diversi paia di maniche.
Pensiamo a chi è religioso e vede nella separazione un peccato mortale.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lo so, ma credimi per te che sei laica separarsi è facile, per quelli che hanno contratto il matrimonio religioso è più dura eh?
> C'era Dio a fare da garante.
> Che Dio ci aiuti.
> Il matrimonio civile è dissolubile.
> ...


invece saltare di letto in letto (a Dio piacendo se ci si riesce:mexican dopo avere giurato davanti a Dio ( come mai ti sei sposato in chiesa se non credi?) fedeltà? quello è valido?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Luigi III (14 Agosto 2010)

Io mi sono sposato in Comune, ma stravedevo per mia moglie e sentivo ugualmente la sacralità della nostra unione. Non credo che dipenda da quello.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in Comune, ma stravedevo per mia moglie e sentivo ugualmente la sacralità della nostra unione. Non credo che dipenda da quello.


 ho letto la tua storia Luigi.

come stai ?


----------



## Luigi III (14 Agosto 2010)

Se non altro, meglio che qualche mese fa, quando il colpo infertomi mi aveva tolto la voglia di qualunque cosa. Ora ho dei momenti, delle giornate di umore negativo e permane una forte amarezza, ma in linea di massima sto a galla. Credimi: rispetto ai primi tempi è già tantissimo.
Con mia moglie va meglio, anche se non riesco a darle molta fiducia e l'idea di lei a letto con quell'altro è ancora un incubo ricorrente.
L'aspetto migliore direi che è il seguente: mentre all'inizio e per parecchio tempo, sorpreso, travolto e annichilito dal tradimento continuato della consorte, soffrivo come un cane, ma non riuscivo a concepire che fra noi finisse, ora sono deciso a farla finita ove mi accorgessi che la loro tresca fosse ripresa oppure che lei avesse iniziato una nuova storia con qualcun altro. Naturalmente lei è stata avvertita che questa è la sua ultima chance. Il vedere un mio vecchio amico, che dopo 2 matrimoni falliti, ora vive benissimo da solo mi ha incoraggiato. Insomma, da straccio che ero diventato, un po' di dignità l'ho riacquistata. In fin dei conti, io posso guardarmi allo specchio e dirmi che per la mia famiglia ce l'ho messa tutta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> invece saltare di letto in letto (a Dio piacendo se ci si riesce:mexican dopo avere giurato davanti a Dio ( come mai ti sei sposato in chiesa se non credi?) fedeltà? quello è valido?:rotfl::rotfl:


????
Sono profondamente religioso io.
Ho sempre avvertito la presenza di Dio nella mia vita.
Egli mi ha sempre mandato dei segnali precisi.
Dio è sempre stato quello che quando ho alzato la scure per vibrare un colpo, ha fermato la mia mano.
Per esempio: Due anni fa ero seriamente deciso ad investire una somma di denaro per una cosa, che sapevo benissimo essere il male, ma non me fregava un cazzo. Avevo deciso di aver assoluto bisogno di usare quel denaro per quello scopo. Proprio nell'imminenza di questa operazione, feci un incontro terrificante, tra i più lancinanti e dolorosi che mai mi sarei aspettato.
Per fortuna avevo ancora quel denaro.
Non so che avrei fatto se avessi fatto quell'incontro dopo aver sperperato quel denaro.
Altro esempio: la separazione.
Ho spinto la cosa, fino alla firma.
Fatalità ho dovuto disdire quell'appuntamento per seguirne un altro, ben più impegnativo da un primario di ospedale.
Altro ancora: il regalo di compleanno di quest'anno.
E tutti gli incontri speciali che io ho fatto nella mia vita, secondo me, sono stati con angeli inviati dal cielo, per rammentarmi che la mia lotta è contro certi demoni.


----------



## Amarax (14 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in Comune, ma stravedevo per mia moglie e sentivo ugualmente la sacralità della nostra unione. Non credo che dipenda da quello.


E' come si vive il rapporto di coppia che fa la differenza, non la religione. Che poi la nostra è alquanto "leggera". Basta che ti penti dopo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in Comune, ma stravedevo per mia moglie e sentivo ugualmente la sacralità della nostra unione. Non credo che dipenda da quello.





amarax ha detto:


> E' come si vive il rapporto di coppia che fa la differenza, non la religione. Che poi la nostra è alquanto "leggera". Basta che ti penti dopo


Ci sono persone che vivono in un modo particolarmente profondo i rapporti e può accadere di credere di viverlo con una persona che gli dà lo stesso valore e sbagliarsi...
Non c'entra nulla con una religione vissuta come conformismo alla società o alla famiglia, non c'entra con una visione prescrittiva, non c'entra con una religiosità new age, non ha nulla a che fare con il bisogno di ancorarsi al trascendente... è un modo di vivere la preziosità di sè e dell'altro e dell'unione.

Banalizzo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9xM5xuLu9A

O.T. Che bella!


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Se non altro, meglio che qualche mese fa, quando il colpo infertomi mi aveva tolto la voglia di qualunque cosa. Ora ho dei momenti, delle giornate di umore negativo e permane una forte amarezza, ma in linea di massima sto a galla. Credimi: rispetto ai primi tempi è già tantissimo.
> Con mia moglie va meglio, anche se non riesco a darle molta fiducia e l'idea di lei a letto con quell'altro è ancora un incubo ricorrente.
> L'aspetto migliore direi che è il seguente: mentre all'inizio e per parecchio tempo, sorpreso, travolto e annichilito dal tradimento continuato della consorte, soffrivo come un cane, ma non riuscivo a concepire che fra noi finisse, ora sono deciso a farla finita ove mi accorgessi che la loro tresca fosse ripresa oppure che lei avesse iniziato una nuova storia con qualcun altro. Naturalmente lei è stata avvertita che questa è la sua ultima chance. Il vedere un mio vecchio amico, che dopo 2 matrimoni falliti, ora vive benissimo da solo mi ha incoraggiato. Insomma, da straccio che ero diventato, un po' di dignità l'ho riacquistata. In fin dei conti, io posso guardarmi allo specchio e dirmi che per la mia famiglia ce l'ho messa tutta.



vedrai che questa sensazione di riconquistata capacità razionale si farà sempre piu' forte. 

Non scoraggiarti Luigi, e ricorda quando stai nell'angoscia piu' profonda che lei , col suo gesto non ha invalidato te come persona,non devi subire la sensazione di non essere stato scelto o di essere stato abbandonato perchè non buono o non giusto, o perchè quello era meglio di te. NO!

Lei ha perso la testa per ragioni che appartengono a lei sola. 

il fatto che sia cosi ondivaga, insicura, ...in confusione... certo non rassicura, è anche vero pero' che ha scelto di dirti tutto la prima volta.
.per poi ricominciare...un po'  come se stesse scambiando il tuo ruolo tra quello del _pap_i ( prima ammetto..cosi mi perdona...e se mi perdona una volta vuol dire che anche questa è andata come fanno un po' gli adolescenti  ) e quello del Marito.

Credo che infine sia la consapevolezza di lei , la consapevolezza di capire che cosa lè accaduto e perchè.

Tutto si puo' ri costruire, tutto si puo' rimodellare..è necessaria volontà da entrambi le parti. dolorosissima volontà. ma non ti chiudere in te stesso. tutti i tuoi sentimenti li devi cacciare fuori. e lei , se ti ama quanto dice , deve stare li', ferma, ad ascoltarti sino alla fine e di piu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> vedrai che questa sensazione di riconquistata capacità razionale si farà sempre piu' forte.
> 
> Non scoraggiarti Luigi, e ricorda quando stai nell'angoscia piu' profonda che lei , col suo gesto non ha invalidato te come persona,non devi subire la sensazione di non essere stato scelto o di essere stato abbandonato perchè non buono o non giusto, o perchè quello era meglio di te. NO!
> 
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amarax (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> v*edrai che questa sensazione di riconquistata capacità razionale si farà sempre piu' forte. *
> 
> Non scoraggiarti Luigi, e ricorda quando stai nell'angoscia piu' profonda che lei , col suo gesto non ha invalidato te come persona,non devi subire la sensazione di non essere stato scelto o di essere stato abbandonato perchè non buono o non giusto, o perchè quello era meglio di te. NO!
> 
> ...


Il problema è che parallelamente alla  _*riconquistata capacità razionale*_ cresce una sorta di indifferenza. Ma questo è successo a me e magari a Luigi non accade


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in Comune, ma stravedevo per mia moglie e sentivo ugualmente la sacralità della nostra unione. Non credo che dipenda da quello.


Forse è sbagliato stravedere no?
A me è successo una volta sola, poi sono rinsavito.
Ringrazio San Cinismo che mi ha sempre parato mio culetto.
Come dice Amarax, mi sarò perso gioie impagabili, ma mi sono preservato dal dolore. Per me "non soffrire" è infinitamente più importante del "godere".
Io polemizzo solo su questo fatto:
Il matrimonio civile è dissolubile.
QUello religioso no.
Ora il matrimonio civile, è un patto per la vita, solo se i due giorno per giorno decidono che sia così: quel giorno che decidono la separazione, è loro diritto e amici come prima. 
Non si pongono sulla sfera del bene o del male, e sfuggono così alle categorie morali, ma rimangono solo nella sfera etica. 
La legge lo permette: mio diritto, ergo è un bene! é un diritto che io esercito nel mio interesse. Certo tutelarsi è un diritto.

Nel matrimonio religioso, il patto è per la vita e stop.
Non osi separare l'uomo ciò che Dio unisce.

Lo stesso dicasi per l'aborto.
Mica è detto che dato che la legge lo permette, sia un bene.

Vediamo come si mette se un giorno verrà abolita la fedeltà come conditio sine qua non. Regolamentiamo l'adulterio, ed esso cesserà di essere un male.
Esercito il mio diritto di esercitare l'adulterio con chi mi pare e piace, per il mio benessere psicofisico. Ho anch'io diritto di soddisfare tutte le mie esigenze sessuali. Per il mio benessere psicofisico. Se la legge lo permette...esercito un diritto no?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse è sbagliato stravedere no?
> A me è successo una volta sola, poi sono rinsavito.
> Ringrazio San Cinismo che mi ha sempre parato mio culetto.
> Come dice Amarax, mi sarò perso gioie impagabili, ma mi sono preservato dal dolore. Per me "non soffrire" è infinitamente più importante del "godere".
> ...


aridaglie con le interpretazioni ad personam.
Hai detto che credi in Dio e che hai contratto un matrimonio religioso.
la fedeltà è nel matrimonio religioso conditio sine qua non, non ci son cazzi.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> aridaglie con le interpretazioni ad personam.
> Hai detto che credi in Dio e che hai contratto un matrimonio religioso.
> la fedeltà è nel matrimonio religioso conditio sine qua non, non ci son cazzi.


Quindi andrò all'Inferno, no?
Preferisco andare all'Inferno piuttosto che divorziare.
Io avrò l'Inferno e mia moglie il premio dei giusti, il Paradiso.
Almeno all'Inferno starò con le migliori donne no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

*Scoop!*

Scoop: il conte! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ18WtM5wOk&p=42B5C439A3DEDC96&playnext=1&index=75


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scoop: il conte!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ18WtM5wOk&p=42B5C439A3DEDC96&playnext=1&index=75


O questo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYtArM4HWXE&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O questo?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYtArM4HWXE&feature=related


 Ma questo non è veneto e poi è morto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma questo non è veneto e poi è morto.


Lo dici te.
Il suo spirito è immortale.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1MxW1ksUVQ


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo dici te.
> Il suo spirito è immortale.


 Lo dici tu (te è complemento, tu è soggetto).


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi andrò all'Inferno, no?
> Preferisco andare all'Inferno piuttosto che divorziare.
> Io avrò l'Inferno e mia moglie il premio dei giusti, il Paradiso.
> Almeno all'Inferno starò con le migliori donne no?


non andrai all'inferno (non ci credo io nell'inferno).
So solo che ti sei preso gioco di Dio e di quanto gli hai promesso tu ,volontariamente e senza nessuna costrizione al momento del matrimonio che hai voluto che venisse celebrato nel suo nome, casa , regole.
Poi sono casi tuoi onestamente. Ma non usare Dio a tuo piacimento,
Cazzo, almeno Lui tienilo fuori!!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non andrai all'inferno (non ci credo io nell'inferno).
> So solo che ti sei preso gioco di Dio e di quanto gli hai promesso tu ,volontariamente e senza nessuna costrizione al momento del matrimonio che hai voluto che venisse celebrato nel suo nome, casa , regole.
> Poi sono casi tuoi onestamente. Ma non usare Dio a tuo piacimento,
> Cazzo, almeno Lui tienilo fuori!!!


Sono nelle mani di Dio.
Fidati l'Inferno esiste.
Chiedi a padre Armorth.
Mi disse che certi demoni non schiodano eh?
Si si, mi sono preso gioco di Dio...si guarda proprio così.
Ma che cagata..


----------



## titti1956 (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Immagino che il tradimento con la testa e col cuore continuerà ancora a lungo, e anche la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore.
> 
> No, io non conosco nessun uomo che sprebbe dare ancora fiducia a una moglie che si è comportata così: conosco invece molte donne che lo fanno coi loro mariti.


Io sono una di quelle, sono rimasta perchè innamorata, però non gli do fiducia...sono diventata come un segugio....il bello della storia: lui incolpa  per i tradimenti subiti...
A volte mi sembra di non sentirmi più sua moglie...ma l'amante.


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Io sono una di quelle, sono rimasta perchè innamorata, però non gli do fiducia...sono diventata come un segugio....il bello della storia: lui incolpa per i tradimenti subiti...
> A volte mi sembra di non sentirmi più sua moglie...ma l'amante.


Titti mi fai sentire il de javu. Ma perchè veramente già vissuto. Io dicevo "ha due amanti, me e lei...":unhappy:
Ora non più.
Ora è quasi...niente. E lui non ha capito niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Titti mi fai sentire il de javu. Ma perchè veramente già vissuto. Io dicevo "ha due amanti, me e lei...":unhappy:
> Ora non più.
> Ora è quasi...niente. E lui non ha capito niente.


Magari sei tu che non hai capito.
Come prima (intendo prima di sapere del tradimento o dei tradimenti...che poi non mi sembra indifferente che si tratti di uno o di più...) interpretavi certe distrazioni, assenze stanchezze come dovute al lavoro e la reticenza a parlarne l'attribuivi a riservatezza e protezione della tua serenità, mentre poi hai capito a cosa erano dovute, così ora puoi sbagliare.
Ora puoi interpretare quello che vivi come indifferenza, ma potrebbe essere altro...

Il problema è capire cosa c'è davvero tra due persone e chiarirsi e, se non si riesce a farlo, prendere atto che non solo non c'è dialogo, ma non c'è la voglia, l'interesse, di superare la fatica di scoprirsi e la paura di rivelarsi e di comprendere quello che è rimasto di un'unione.

Se l'urgenza di scoprirsi, rivelarsi, conoscersi, condividere il presente e il passato che ha dato origine all'unione non c'è più e non si riesce a ritrovarne neppure un soffio per rianimare l'unione, non è perché "tanto ci conosciamo ....tanto sappiamo tutto" perché I FATTI HANNO DIMOSTRATO che non ci si conosceva, che non sapevamo un bel niente l'uno dell'altro. E allora ci si potrebbe di nuovo conoscere, come sconosciuti, sarebbe una nuova storia...
Ma nessuno dei due lo vuole più perché quel che si è capito non ci affascina, perché chi ha voglia di conoscere nel profondo chi ha tradito? E del resto quale traditore sarebbe tale se avesse avuto l'energia, la voglia, l'interesse e le capacità per guardarsi dentro e rivelarsi?!

Ma se si prende atto di avere a fianco uno sconosciuto, come si può non dico condividerci la vita, ma anche solo gli spazi di intimità di una casa.
Ricordo che quella mattina entrò in bagno quello che fino a poco prima avevo considerato mio marito (con tutto quello che, per me, significava quella parola), mentre c'ero io, provai imbarazzo come se fosse entrato il vicino di casa. Quella sensazione fu una rivelazione.

Ascoltiamo noi stessi e le nostre sensazioni.

Che sensazioni provate vicino a quella persona?


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Il problema è che parallelamente alla  _*riconquistata capacità razionale*_ cresce una sorta di indifferenza. Ma questo è successo a me e magari a Luigi non accade



ciao , ama, l'indifferenza è necessaria per staccarti da lui emotivamente, è una fase assolutamente positiva, sei  indifferente al suo comportamento ma differente sarà  l'attenzione che dai a te stessa. ti torna ama?


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse è sbagliato stravedere no?
> A me è successo una volta sola, poi sono rinsavito.
> Ringrazio San Cinismo che mi ha sempre parato mio culetto.
> Come dice Amarax, mi sarò perso gioie impagabili, ma mi sono preservato dal dolore. Per me "non soffrire" è infinitamente più importante del "godere".
> ...


Conte,la tua onestà intelletuale non ti dovrebbe permettere di utilizzare la Tua fede laddove ti è comodo, contestualemente a cio' che hai scritto .

hai scritto una marea di cose che si contraddicono come uomo di Fede.

Come Uomo che patisce o che subisce o che di cerca di re agire a circostanze difficili da gestire... viceversa si puo' comprendere.

Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari sei tu che non hai capito.
> Come prima (intendo prima di sapere del tradimento o dei tradimenti...che poi non mi sembra indifferente che si tratti di uno o di più...) interpretavi certe distrazioni, assenze stanchezze come dovute al lavoro e la reticenza a parlarne l'attribuivi a riservatezza e protezione della tua serenità, mentre poi hai capito a cosa erano dovute, così ora puoi sbagliare.
> Ora puoi interpretare quello che vivi come indifferenza, ma potrebbe essere altro...
> 
> ...


è vero, il corpo ci parla come nemmeno la ragione sa fare.


----------



## geisha (15 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Titti mi fai sentire il de javu. Ma perchè veramente già vissuto. Io dicevo "ha due amanti, me e lei...":unhappy:
> Ora non più.
> Ora è quasi...niente. E lui non ha capito niente.


la freddezza e il distacco che prendi da lui sono solo forme di protezione. hai sofferto e anche se lo hai amato e credo lo ami ancora ti vuoi proteggere da altro dolore.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> la freddezza e il distacco che prendi da lui sono solo forme di protezione. hai sofferto e anche se lo hai amato e credo lo ami ancora ti vuoi proteggere da altro dolore.


Ma quanto si può andare avanti? quando un rapporto porta solo a proteggersi dal dolore a che serve ?


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari sei tu che non hai capito.
> Come prima (intendo prima di sapere del tradimento o dei tradimenti...che poi non mi sembra indifferente che si tratti di uno o di più...) interpretavi certe distrazioni, assenze stanchezze come dovute al lavoro e la reticenza a parlarne l'attribuivi a riservatezza e protezione della tua serenità, mentre poi hai capito a cosa erano dovute, così ora puoi sbagliare.
> Ora puoi interpretare quello che vivi come indifferenza, ma potrebbe *essere altro...Cosa??*
> Il problema è capire cosa c'è davvero tra due persone e chiarirsi e, se non si riesce a farlo, prendere atto che non solo non c'è dialogo, ma *non c'è la voglia, l'interesse, di superare la fatica di scoprirsi e la paura di rivelarsi e di comprendere quello che è rimasto di un'unione. Io non voglio più. Non mi interessa più e credo sia lo stesso anche per lui. Credo perchè lui non dò cenno di voler chiarire niente. E' tutto normale da avere la nausea . Io.*
> ...


Gli voglio bene ma mi è indifferente cosa fa e cosa pensa


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> la freddezza e il distacco che prendi da lui sono solo forme di protezione. hai sofferto e anche se lo hai amato e credo lo ami ancora *ti vuoi proteggere da altro dolore.*


 
Sono troppo delusa. Davvero troppo.
Se lo amo ancora? Credo di volergli bene. L'amore è sotto le macerie.
Sai come mi sono sentita per gli ultimi 5 anni? ho combattuto cieca e sorda a qualunque rivelazione...basta. L'amore sta bene dove sta. Gli voglio bene e non lo odio...ma mi è indifferente qualunque cosa faccia .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Gli voglio bene ma mi è indifferente cosa fa e cosa pensa


Rispondo alla domanda cosa potrebbe essere.
Potrebbe essere depressione.
Non intendo la depressione grave.
Potrebbe essere una forma depressiva costante da cui può aver cercato di sfuggire con il tradire.
Tu non hai mai approfondito le sue ragioni. Non intendo dire che non glielo hai mai chiesto, intendo che né tu né lui sieta mai andati altre "ma chi ami?".
Tu ti sei sempre rifiutata di affrontare l'idea che potessi essere stata tradita se non per qualcosa di importante e che giustificasse il dolore che ti ha arrecato.
Ma io sono arrivata alla convinzione che in tantissimi casi, il tradimento non è un sintomo di disagio della relazione (come può essere in casi isolati di relazioni di pochi anni, diciamo entro il primo decennio), ma un sintomo del disagio individuale di chi tradisce.
Questo spiegherebbe la caduta in uno stato depressivo o anche di apatia emozionale alla fine di una relazione particolarmente coinvolgente.
Chiarisco che il coinvolgente non è obbligatoriamente legato al sentimento, ma anche semplicemente alla sfera emozionale complessiva.
Forse, paradossalmente, quella relazione sarebbe durata tanto proprio perché eri stata coinvolta anche tu e la situazione conflittuale, ma anche molto intensa dal punto di vista emozionale.

E la stessa cosa è accaduta a te, ora.

E tu ricerchi una soluzione simile a quella cercata da lui.

Perché?


----------



## Angel (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda cosa potrebbe essere.
> Potrebbe essere depressione.
> Non intendo la depressione grave.
> Potrebbe essere una forma depressiva costante da cui può aver cercato di sfuggire con il tradire.
> ...


Per trovare provare ancora qualcosa di bello nella vita....per avere qualche ricordo bello...e vero, tutte cose che il proprio compagno/a non ha nessuna intenzione di darti :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda cosa potrebbe essere.
> *Potrebbe essere depressione*.Di mio marito? noooo...ora vede la tv e ride con Crozza di sano gusto dopo essermi venuto vicino scherzando, come se fosse geloso, a chiedermi cosa faccio. Gli ho risposto "ho la mia vita e tu la tua" mi ha dato dei bacetti( quelli veri non se ne parla) e se ne è tornato sul divano.
> Non intendo la depressione grave.
> Potrebbe essere una forma depressiva costante da cui può aver cercato di sfuggire con il tradire.
> ...


 
Per sentirmi donna. femmina


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Per trovare provare ancora qualcosa di bello nella vita....per avere qualche ricordo bello...e vero, tutte cose che il proprio compagno/a non ha nessuna intenzione di darti :unhappy:


Già...:unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Originariamente Scritto da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_Rispondo alla domanda cosa potrebbe essere.
*1)Potrebbe essere depressione*.Di mio marito? noooo...ora vede la tv e ride con Crozza di sano gusto dopo essermi venuto vicino scherzando, come se fosse geloso, a chiedermi cosa faccio. Gli ho risposto "ho la mia vita e tu la tua" mi ha dato dei bacetti( quelli veri non se ne parla) e se ne è tornato sul divano.
Non intendo la depressione grave.
Potrebbe essere una forma depressiva costante da cui può aver cercato di sfuggire con il tradire.
Tu non hai mai approfondito le sue ragioni. Non intendo dire che non glielo hai mai chiesto, intendo che né tu né lui sieta mai andati altre "ma chi ami?".
*2)Tu ti sei sempre rifiutata di affrontare l'idea che potessi essere stata tradita se non per qualcosa di importante e che giustificasse il dolore che ti ha arrecato*.Dimentichi che momenti ho vissuto? le telefonate di lei...lei che era preoccupata per me e per lei...il ritardo nel ciclo...lei che mi dice che non lo stima e che IO lo devo rendere una persona migliore...e gli squilli di giusto un anno fa? Non era una storia importante? e quali sarebbro le storie importanti?
Ma io sono arrivata alla convinzione che in tantissimi casi, il tradimento non è un sintomo di disagio della relazione (come può essere in casi isolati di relazioni di pochi anni, diciamo entro il primo decennio), ma un sintomo del disagio individuale di chi tradisce.
*Questo spiegherebbe la caduta in uno stato depressivo o anche di 3)apatia emozionale alla fine di una relazione particolarmente coinvolgente*.Se fosse così ha avuto numerosissime storie importanti e fra l'una e l'altra si ricordava di me visto che poi sta in depressione 7-8 mesi allo steso modo.
Chiarisco che il coinvolgente non è obbligatoriamente legato al sentimento, ma anche semplicemente alla sfera emozionale complessiva.
Forse, paradossalmente,* quella relazione sarebbe durata tanto proprio perché eri stata coinvolta anche tu e la situazione conflittuale, ma anche molto intensa dal punto di vista emozionale.*
*4)* Questo no...per piacere, no. Non farmi pensare che è colpa mia se è durata tanto

*5)E la stessa cosa è accaduta a te, ora.*
*No. Non è accaduto niente. Sto ancora a farmi le seghe se vado o no.*

*E tu ricerchi una soluzione simile a quella cercata da lui.*


*Perché?*_


amarax ha detto:


> Per sentirmi donna. femmina


 1) non parlo di depressione come malattia, né come stato malinconico, ma come vuoto, assenza di senso che può essere invisibile all'esterno, ma che richiede di essere riempito. Può essere riempito nel quotidiano dalla quotidianeità e poi da qualsiasi dipendenza o dalla ricerca di emozioni. E' solo un'ipotesi, potrebbe essere altro.
2) Ho detto coinvolgente sul piano emozionale come qualsiasi tradimento per l'aspetto trasgressivo, coinvolgimento aumentato dall'intrigo e per questo coinvolgente e intrigantemente intricato e legante, ma questo non lo rende una storia d'amore. Il fatto che tu soffrissi o che lei desse fuori di matto non rendono quello che lui provava amore.L'amore (te l'ho ripetuto fino alla nausea) non c'entra una cippa con quella roba lì: non c'era né per te né per lei: non si tratta così chi si ama!
3) Quello che scrivi conferma e non invalida la mia ipotesi.
4) Colpa tua di che?  Tu hai avuto forse colpa di amarlo e di lottare per lui?!! No di certo!!! Ma Lui era esaltato dal sentirsi oggetto d'amore.
5) E' accaduta la stessa cosa perché tu non cerchi un modo per trovare una tua collocazione chiara, un tuo ruolo autonomo, ma cerchi emozioni compensatrici fuori dalla coppia. E questo non risolve nulla, anche se potrebbe durare ...finché morte non vi separi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Per trovare provare ancora qualcosa di bello nella vita....per avere qualche ricordo bello...e vero, tutte cose che il proprio compagno/a non ha nessuna intenzione di darti :unhappy:


 Non è che se uno è in prigione, risolve il suo stato facendo una corsa in cortile, durante l'ora d'aria.


----------



## Amarax (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Persa/Ritrovata*
> _Rispondo alla domanda cosa potrebbe essere._
> _*1)Potrebbe essere depressione*.Di mio marito? noooo...ora vede la tv e ride con Crozza di sano gusto dopo essermi venuto vicino scherzando, come se fosse geloso, a chiedermi cosa faccio. Gli ho risposto "ho la mia vita e tu la tua" mi ha dato dei bacetti( quelli veri non se ne parla) e se ne è tornato sul divano._
> _Non intendo la depressione grave._
> ...


Non so persa...un'emozione compensatrice? forse si. 
Ma la situazione si è creata assolutamente per caso.


----------



## Angel (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che se uno è in prigione, risolve il suo stato facendo una corsa in cortile, durante l'ora d'aria.


Beh certo....sicuramente non risolve i tuoi problemi, ma la fai per non diventare pazzo e sentirti ancora vivo.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' come si vive il rapporto di coppia che fa la differenza, non la religione. Che poi la nostra è alquanto "leggera". Basta che ti penti dopo


 
Ho capito , vorresti  che lo lapidassero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non so persa...un'emozione compensatrice? forse si.
> Ma la situazione si è creata assolutamente per caso.


Per cercare di capirlo ...non l'hai capito, non hai capito le sue motivazioni profonde, ma hai assorbito la sua mentalità e le sue giustificazioni da traditore. Prima di tutto non è capitato, hai scelto di alimentare il dialogo con quest'uomo che era chiaro dove voleva arrivare e, soprattutto, è una modalità per non cambiare la situazione e non dover affrontare la realtà da sola.  


Angel ha detto:


> Beh certo....sicuramente non risolve i tuoi problemi, ma la fai per non diventare pazzo e sentirti ancora vivo.


 Vedi sopra.


----------



## Angel (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per cercare di capirlo ...non l'hai capito, non hai capito le sue motivazioni profonde, ma hai assorbito la sua mentalità e le sue giustificazioni da traditore. Prima di tutto non è capitato, hai scelto di alimentare il dialogo con quest'uomo che era chiaro dove voleva arrivare e, soprattutto, è una modalità per non cambiare la situazione e non dover affrontare la realtà da sola.
> 
> Vedi sopra.


Vabbè Persa, sia per Amarax che per me, quanti anni ormai sono passati? 4 o 5...dall'inizio poi 7 8,...da parte mia ho cercato di comprendere di parlare ho allungato la mano anzi 2 le gambe il corpo, ho accettato il tutto come un evento della nostra vita messo da parte e pronto a ricominciare.....risultato? niente di niente, tutto è tornato come prima anzi peggio, come ben sai più incasinato di prima con responsabilità ancor maggiori....trattato come na pezza da piedi e passando ancora un pò dalla parte del torto....praticamente il tipico cornuto e mazziato....e vabbè mi pare veramente di avercela messa tutta, non tengo ne la sindrome della crocerossina ne ho fatto voto di castità, mi sento la tipica casalinga frustrata...al maschile, a questo punto che dire? devo ancora a stare farmi delle seghe mentali?....se capita pace, e senza tanti sensi di colpa che in fin dei conti.....sensi di colpa verso chi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Vabbè Persa, sia per Amarax che per me, quanti anni ormai sono passati? 4 o 5...dall'inizio poi 7 8,...da parte mia ho cercato di comprendere di parlare ho allungato la mano anzi 2 le gambe il corpo, ho accettato il tutto come un evento della nostra vita messo da parte e pronto a ricominciare.....risultato? niente di niente, tutto è tornato come prima anzi peggio, come ben sai più incasinato di prima con responsabilità ancor maggiori....trattato come na pezza da piedi e passando ancora un pò dalla parte del torto....praticamente il tipico cornuto e mazziato....e vabbè mi pare veramente di avercela messa tutta, non tengo ne la sindrome della crocerossina ne ho fatto voto di castità, mi sento la tipica casalinga frustrata...al maschile, a questo punto che dire? devo ancora a stare farmi delle seghe mentali?....se capita pace, e senza tanti sensi di colpa che in fin dei conti.....sensi di colpa verso chi?


Forse verso te stesso?
La tua situazione è concretamente e praticamente molto diversa da quella di Amarax ed è molto difficile giungere alla chiarezza ufficiale di una separazione, me ne rendo conto. Però un chiarimento e un rinnovamento esplicito delle promesse come coppia genitoriale e un distacco condiviso e concordato come coppia di coniugi ti farebbe stare meglio.
Non credo che tu possa uscire dalla solitudine sentimentale che ti fa soffrire, oltre al deserto sessuale, con qualche fugace incontro sessuale. Eh ...per come ti ho capito io.


----------



## Angel (16 Agosto 2010)

Purtroppo i sentimenti devo tenerli sotto controllo, perchè non posso permettermi altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo i sentimenti devo tenerli sotto controllo, perchè non posso permettermi altro.


 Vedi? Ti autocondanni al deserto. Anche se, in effetti, i figli danno e assorbono molto. Però forse è troppo poco per un uomo ancor giovane come te.


----------



## Luigi III (1 Settembre 2010)

Mentre mi siedo al tavolo per scrivere quanto sotto, e sono le 21,30, mia moglie è a km 100 da casa nostra, in compagnia del suo ex amante e di altre persone con cui ha condiviso una trasferta di lavoro. Sarebbe facilissimo per loro, una volta rientrati in sede e saliti sulle rispettive auto, trovarsi in un giardino e ... Da poco lei mi ha detto che col suo ex continua a lavorare a stretto contatto. Pare non se ne possa fare a meno. Naturalmente lei mi assicura che è tutto finito, che pensa solo a me, che non ho più niente da temere, ecc. Va be', cioé non va molto bene, ma o provavo a darle ancora fiducia o dovevo chiudere. Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.  
Vorrei brevemente ancora giravi una riflessione amara che ho fatto nel week-end. Ebbene, la mia signora ed io siamo tornati, dopo 10 anni, in una bella località di vacanza. Questa volta l'ho portata in un confortevole hotel, l'altra volta, da fidanzati, eravamo in una piccola tenda, sistemata nel modesto campeggio del luogo; sempre allora eravamo squattrinati, avevamo solo una piccola auto, dovevamo costruire tutto dall'inizio; oggi abbiamo case, auto, entrambi un buon lavoro, 2 splendide figlie. Prima non avevamo niente, eccetto l'unica cosa davvero importante: la felicità; oggi abbiamo tutto, ma non abbiamo niente perché la felicità non c'è più, è partita come un uccello migratore senza per ora fare più ritorno. Nel rivedere quel posto si sono destati i miei ricordi del cuore (copyright Amedeo Minghi) e mi sono chiesto come abbiamo potuto degradare sino alla situazione attuale.
Per ora resisto, vedo come gira e mantengo l'impegno di darle questa seconda possibilità, sperando un giorno di non essere alle prese con un  nuovo tradimento.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Sei fantastico..c'è poco da dire...

Mi astengo, per ora, sul commentare il riscatto di se stessi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mentre mi siedo al tavolo per scrivere quanto sotto, e sono le 21,30, mia moglie è a km 100 da casa nostra, in compagnia del suo ex amante e di altre persone con cui ha condiviso una trasferta di lavoro. Sarebbe facilissimo per loro, una volta rientrati in sede e saliti sulle rispettive auto, trovarsi in un giardino e ... Da poco lei mi ha detto che col suo ex continua a lavorare a stretto contatto. Pare non se ne possa fare a meno. Naturalmente lei mi assicura che è tutto finito, che pensa solo a me, che non ho più niente da temere, ecc. Va be', cioé non va molto bene, ma o provavo a darle ancora fiducia o dovevo chiudere. Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.
> Vorrei brevemente ancora giravi una riflessione amara che ho fatto nel week-end. Ebbene, la mia signora ed io siamo tornati, dopo 10 anni, in una bella località di vacanza. Questa volta l'ho portata in un confortevole hotel, l'altra volta, da fidanzati, eravamo in una piccola tenda, sistemata nel modesto campeggio del luogo; sempre allora eravamo squattrinati, avevamo solo una piccola auto, dovevamo costruire tutto dall'inizio; oggi abbiamo case, auto, entrambi un buon lavoro, 2 splendide figlie. Prima non avevamo niente, eccetto l'unica cosa davvero importante: la felicità; oggi abbiamo tutto, ma non abbiamo niente perché la felicità non c'è più, è partita come un uccello migratore senza per ora fare più ritorno. Nel rivedere quel posto si sono destati i miei ricordi del cuore (copyright Amedeo Minghi) e mi sono chiesto come abbiamo potuto degradare sino alla situazione attuale.
> Per ora resisto, vedo come gira e mantengo l'impegno di darle questa seconda possibilità, sperando un giorno di non essere alle prese con un  nuovo tradimento.



Io leggo una tale rassegnazione nel tuo post, e mi dico: va bene la malinconia, va bene la nostalgia del passato felice, ma perchè ti rassegni a quello che vuole lei?
E' come se tu stessi vivendo la sua vita di riflesso, come se stessi subendo i suoi cambiamenti. C'è solo lei nella tua vita? La tua vita non può essere fatta solo di lei!
Secondo te verrebbe a raccontare a te che lavora a stretto contatto col suo ex se volesse riprendere la storia con lui?
Poi:l'argomento di conversazione tra le donne medie quando si esce in compagnia è ovviamente l'altro sesso, senza che questo debba per forza significare tradimenti. Forse che gli uomini non fanno altrettanto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Luigi per me questo suo mettersi in tiro è certamente un suo segnale di insicurezza.
E' su questo che lei deve lavorare, anche con l'aiuto di un terapeuta.


----------



## astonished (2 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mentre mi siedo al tavolo per scrivere quanto sotto, e sono le 21,30, mia moglie è a km 100 da casa nostra, in compagnia del suo ex amante e di altre persone con cui ha condiviso una trasferta di lavoro. Sarebbe facilissimo per loro, una volta rientrati in sede e saliti sulle rispettive auto, trovarsi in un giardino e ... Da poco lei mi ha detto che col suo ex continua a lavorare a stretto contatto. Pare non se ne possa fare a meno. Naturalmente lei mi assicura che è tutto finito, che pensa solo a me, che non ho più niente da temere, ecc. Va be', cioé non va molto bene, ma o provavo a darle ancora fiducia o dovevo chiudere. Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. *Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato*. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; *a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa*. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: *al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita*. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.
> Vorrei brevemente ancora giravi una riflessione amara che ho fatto nel week-end. Ebbene, la mia signora ed io siamo tornati, dopo 10 anni, in una bella località di vacanza. Questa volta l'ho portata in un confortevole hotel, l'altra volta, da fidanzati, eravamo in una piccola tenda, sistemata nel modesto campeggio del luogo; sempre allora eravamo squattrinati, avevamo solo una piccola auto, dovevamo costruire tutto dall'inizio; oggi abbiamo case, auto, entrambi un buon lavoro, 2 splendide figlie. Prima non avevamo niente, eccetto l'unica cosa davvero importante: la felicità; oggi abbiamo tutto, ma non abbiamo niente perché la felicità non c'è più, è partita come un uccello migratore senza per ora fare più ritorno. Nel rivedere quel posto si sono destati i miei ricordi del cuore (copyright Amedeo Minghi) e mi sono chiesto come abbiamo potuto degradare sino alla situazione attuale.
> Per ora resisto, vedo come gira e mantengo l'impegno di darle questa seconda possibilità, sperando un giorno di non essere alle prese con un  nuovo tradimento.


Prima di dire la mia ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo stile, per come scrivi ma soprattutto per quello che scrivi: si capisce che ami tua moglie, la ami tanto e questo suo modo di fare ti ferisce (ci sono passato anch'io e ne so qualcosa a riguardo).

Quanto all'atteggiamento di tua moglie, riferendomi alla parte in grasseto, in base alla esperienza che ho vissuto io, spero di sbagliarmi, ma è probabile che tua moglie se da un alato stia cercando di recuperare il matrimonio, dall'altro non manda giù il fatto di essere stata scaricata dall'amante e vuole dare dimostrazione di se come donna, penso ma spero vivamente di non beccare la previsione, che tenterà di riconquistarlo in maniera silente, ossia mostrando se stessa ed a questo punto il pallino del gioco passa nella mani del suo ex-amante.

Scusami, non voglio essere brusco nè rovinarti la giornata di domani quando forse leggerai questo mio intervento ma anche la mia ex-moglie dopo il mio primo perdono ha continuato a comportarsi esattamente come la tua ed adducendo esattamente le stesse motivazioni alle mie richieste di spiegazioni sull'eccesiva attenzione che prestava alla cura di se, paragonata al passato: penso sia un classico anche questo dell'iter del tradimento.

Io ti consiglio solo di tenere alta la guardia e di non fare lo stesso mio errore: va bene darle fiducia ma fin quando non avrai la certezza di un reale pentimento (e ne dovrà passare tanto di tempo affinche tu possa arrivare a questa conclusione) non dare per scontate le sue rassicurazioni ma soprattutto non credere ciecamente a ciò che ti dice. Lo so, è brutto dover rapportarsi così ma per esperienza posso dirti che i traditori che confessano e sono tendenti ad essere recidivi affinano la loro capacità di mentire e fanno leva sulla voglia del tradito di credere loro perchè nella maggioranza dei casi, specie immediatamente dopo la scoperta del tradimento, il tradito sente paradossalmente maggiormente l'amore per il traditore perchè sente che lo sta perdendo.

Stai in campana dunque .

Spero comunque di sbagliarmi e che voi possiate recuperare la serenità in famiglia.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mentre mi siedo al tavolo per scrivere quanto sotto, e sono le 21,30, mia moglie è a km 100 da casa nostra, in compagnia del suo ex amante e di altre persone con cui ha condiviso una trasferta di lavoro. Sarebbe facilissimo per loro, una volta rientrati in sede e saliti sulle rispettive auto, trovarsi in un giardino e ... Da poco lei mi ha detto che col suo ex continua a lavorare a stretto contatto. Pare non se ne possa fare a meno. Naturalmente lei mi assicura che è tutto finito, che pensa solo a me, che non ho più niente da temere, ecc. Va be', cioé non va molto bene, ma o provavo a darle ancora fiducia o dovevo chiudere. Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.
> Vorrei brevemente ancora giravi una riflessione amara che ho fatto nel week-end. Ebbene, la mia signora ed io siamo tornati, dopo 10 anni, in una bella località di vacanza. Questa volta l'ho portata in un confortevole hotel, l'altra volta, da fidanzati, eravamo in una piccola tenda, sistemata nel modesto campeggio del luogo; sempre allora eravamo squattrinati, avevamo solo una piccola auto, dovevamo costruire tutto dall'inizio; oggi abbiamo case, auto, entrambi un buon lavoro, 2 splendide figlie. Prima non avevamo niente, eccetto l'unica cosa davvero importante: la felicità; oggi abbiamo tutto, ma non abbiamo niente perché la felicità non c'è più, è partita come un uccello migratore senza per ora fare più ritorno. Nel rivedere quel posto si sono destati i miei ricordi del cuore (copyright Amedeo Minghi) e mi sono chiesto come abbiamo potuto degradare sino alla situazione attuale.
> Per ora resisto, vedo come gira e mantengo l'impegno di darle questa seconda possibilità, sperando un giorno di non essere alle prese con un nuovo tradimento.


Tu sei una brava persona.... di te ammiro la tenacia che ci metti nel voler dare con faticoso impegno una seconda possibilità....di te temo questa attenzione al particolare (il fatto di notare che lei si curi di più....non per te ma per esserci rimessa in piazza!) che potrà portarti a vivere nella minuziosa attenzione di ogni parola, gesto, attimo rivolgendolo solo a lei e a ciò che ha fatto, fa, potrebbe rifare o sta già rifacendo.....
Bisogna anche pensare a se stessi e a rilassarsi psicologicamente, altrimenti tutto diventa fatica, sopportazione, patimento.....


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Tu sei una brava persona.... di te ammiro la tenacia che ci metti nel voler dare con faticoso impegno una seconda possibilità....di te temo questa attenzione al particolare (il fatto di notare che lei si curi di più....non per te ma per esserci rimessa in piazza!) che potrà portarti a vivere nella minuziosa attenzione di ogni parola, gesto, attimo rivolgendolo solo a lei e a ciò che ha fatto, fa, potrebbe rifare o sta già rifacendo.....
> Bisogna anche pensare a se stessi e a rilassarsi psicologicamente, altrimenti tutto diventa fatica, sopportazione, patimento.....


Ciao Tinkerbell, è quello che spesso mi domandavo io quando pensavo ad una "seconda chance" tempo addietro.
Ma, veramente, sarei capace di non fare notare ogni singola cosa di lei che, automaticamente, mi fa pensare male? Sarei davvero capace di far finta di niente, di autoimpormi un comportamento innaturale? In ultima istanza: sarei capace di fidarmi di lei dopo quello che è successo e come il tutto è stato "scoperto"?
E' uno scoglio al quale mi sono subito risposto di no, non ne sarei capace, visto come si è evoluto il rapporto.


----------



## alfeo (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Prima di dire la mia ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo stile, per come scrivi ma soprattutto per quello che scrivi: si capisce che ami tua moglie, la ami tanto e questo suo modo di fare ti ferisce (ci sono passato anch'io e ne so qualcosa a riguardo).
> 
> Quanto all'atteggiamento di tua moglie, riferendomi alla parte in grasseto, in base alla esperienza che ho vissuto io, spero di sbagliarmi, ma è probabile che tua moglie se da un alato stia cercando di recuperare il matrimonio, dall'altro non manda giù il fatto di essere stata scaricata dall'amante e vuole dare dimostrazione di se come donna, penso ma spero vivamente di non beccare la previsione, che tenterà di riconquistarlo in maniera silente, ossia mostrando se stessa ed a questo punto il pallino del gioco passa nella mani del suo ex-amante.
> 
> ...


Cosa si dice quando un altro utente dice esattamente quel che vorresti dire tu (anzi meglio)?
Un semplice "quoto" mi pare poco.
Mi sembra importante che la "confessione" si arrivata in virtù di un intervento "esterno", pertanto moti di cambiamento interiori sono poco probabili.
Mi ha colpito soprattutto la tua osservazione relativa al fatto che a ridosso della "disvelazione" della trama fedifraga sia maggiore la mancanza del cotraditore che la voglia di ricominciare con il tradito.
Secondo me il fatto di curare il suo aspetto è principalmente un segnale verso il suo ex (?) amante. Vuole che lui sbavi e torni da lei... magari anche solo per rifiutarlo.
Altra cosa è la incontrollabile esigenza di mentire da parte del traditore... è talmente connaturata con la situazione che probabilmente si arriva a mentire con se stessi.
Comunque a me sembra molto strana questa necessaria contiguità con il suo ex amante e ammiro sinceramente l'equilibrio e la forza con cui il nostro amico gestisce la situazione.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mentre mi siedo al tavolo per scrivere quanto sotto, e sono le 21,30, mia moglie è a km 100 da casa nostra, in compagnia del suo ex amante e di altre persone con cui ha condiviso una trasferta di lavoro. Sarebbe facilissimo per loro, una volta rientrati in sede e saliti sulle rispettive auto, trovarsi in un giardino e ... Da poco lei mi ha detto che col suo ex continua a lavorare a stretto contatto. Pare non se ne possa fare a meno. Naturalmente lei mi assicura che è tutto finito, che pensa solo a me, che non ho più niente da temere, ecc. Va be', cioé non va molto bene, ma o provavo a darle ancora fiducia o dovevo chiudere. Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.
> Vorrei brevemente ancora giravi una riflessione amara che ho fatto nel week-end. Ebbene, la mia signora ed io siamo tornati, dopo 10 anni, in una bella località di vacanza. Questa volta l'ho portata in un confortevole hotel, l'altra volta, da fidanzati, eravamo in una piccola tenda, sistemata nel modesto campeggio del luogo; sempre allora eravamo squattrinati, avevamo solo una piccola auto, dovevamo costruire tutto dall'inizio; oggi abbiamo case, auto, entrambi un buon lavoro, 2 splendide figlie. Prima non avevamo niente, eccetto l'unica cosa davvero importante: la felicità; oggi abbiamo tutto, ma non abbiamo niente perché la felicità non c'è più, è partita come un uccello migratore senza per ora fare più ritorno. Nel rivedere quel posto si sono destati i miei ricordi del cuore (copyright Amedeo Minghi) e mi sono chiesto come abbiamo potuto degradare sino alla situazione attuale.
> Per ora resisto, vedo come gira e mantengo l'impegno di darle questa seconda possibilità, sperando un giorno di non essere alle prese con un nuovo tradimento.


ho letto le risposte a questo tuo post: tutte plausibili e l'invito alla cautela è sacrosanto

ma la lettura potrebbe essere anche diversa

una donna che ha tradito e si ritrova liquidata dall'amante e con il tradito che le dà una seconda possibilità (cui lei aderisce), oltre al vulnus del trattamento ricevuto dall'amante patisce (penso) il peso degli errori fatti
errori di valutazione dell'altro, dell'importanza di ciò che li univa
ma anche di obnubilamento della visione del partner e di ciò che ad esso la lega
ecc. ecc.
la ferita inferta al suo amor proprio dalle parole che l'amante le avrà detto ha certamente una parte nello spingerla a ben curarsi
ma io penso che ancor più la possa avere l'esigenza di dimostrare a sè stessa che le cazzate fatte sono state una parentesi di disvalore che non deve e non può intaccare tutta sè stessa

se lei avesse inteso il disvalore autoinflitto come seria ferita a sè stessa, potrebbe aver posto in essere una strategia di "ricostruzione" della sua immagine di sè non dissimile da quella che viene posta in essere da molte donne tradite

nel suo caso, alla base inconfessata del suo comportamento, ci potrebbe anche essere il desiderio di dimostrare a te il suo "valore" 
o di dimostrare a sè stessa che lei può avere "valore" per te, nonostante lei si senta da schifo e tu possa apparirle un gigante


spero di esser riuscita a spiegarmi almeno un po'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto le risposte a questo tuo post: tutte plausibili e l'invito alla cautela è sacrosanto
> 
> ma la lettura potrebbe essere anche diversa
> 
> ...


Però il fatto che affidi a questa esteriorità il recupero di autostima è, per me, segno che non è uscita dalla modalità amante per rientrare in quella moglie traditrice.
Ricerca lo stesso tipo di conferme che l'hanno portata al tradimento.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però il fatto che affidi a questa esteriorità il recupero di autostima è, per me, segno che non è uscita dalla modalità amante per rientrare in quella moglie traditrice.
> *Ricerca lo stesso tipo di conferme che l'hanno portata al tradimento*.


 
può essere all'inizio di un percorso in cui è ancora legata alle ultime dinamiche
o che senta che la riconquista del suo matrimonio non possa prescindere dalla sua affermazione come persona appetibile
o che pensi di dedicare a luigi la cura di sè che prima dedicava ad altri ma senza calcare troppo la mano sul fatto che lo fa per lui (tipo: non è che esco col mutandone della nonna e quando torno a casa mi metto in pizzo: metto il pizzo sin dalla mattina così che mio marito lo veda di mattina, ci pensi, e sappia che la sera così mi trova, se non me l'ha strappato stamattina )

o ..
o ...
o...


tante sono le possibilità, persa

se prima andava in giro in pigiamone felpato e ciabatte (dico per dire) forse non ritiene giusto o adeguato tornare a quella modalità per dimostrare di voler salvare il suo matrimonio


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però il fatto che affidi a questa esteriorità il recupero di autostima è, per me, segno che non è uscita dalla modalità amante per rientrare in quella moglie traditrice.
> Ricerca lo stesso tipo di conferme che l'hanno portata al tradimento.


aggiungo
che l'autostima è una cosa così fragile in certi casi  che qualunque aiuto ... aiuta


non credo che luigi voglia ritrovarsi per moglie un'ameba spiaccicata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> può essere all'inizio di un percorso in cui è ancora legata alle ultime dinamiche
> o che senta che la riconquista del suo matrimonio non possa prescindere dalla sua affermazione come persona appetibile
> o che pensi di dedicare a luigi la cura di sè che prima dedicava ad altri ma senza calcare troppo la mano sul fatto che lo fa per lui (tipo: non è che esco col mutandone della nonna e quando torno a casa mi metto in pizzo: metto il pizzo sin dalla mattina così che mio marito lo veda di mattina, ci pensi, e sappia che la sera così mi trova, se non me l'ha strappato stamattina )
> 
> ...





Amoremio ha detto:


> aggiungo
> che l'autostima è una cosa così fragile in certi casi che qualunque aiuto ... aiuta
> 
> 
> non credo che luigi voglia ritrovarsi per moglie un'ameba spiaccicata


 Non propongo pigiamone, ma ci sono vie di mezzo.
Poi non propongo rifiuto, sospetto, cacciata di casa, ma una terapia.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. WOVL
> A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.


Caro Luigi, 
credimi sei nei miei pensieri. Stanotte e oggi ho pensato a quanto ti va capitando. Sono giunto alla conclusione che secondo me il malanimo, la ferita, la gelosia ecc..ecc...può portare a distorcere tutto. Io leggo in tua moglie dei comportamenti...molto femminili. O comportamenti che io ho visto fare anche alla mia in certi periodi della sua vita.
Non mi ricordo tutti i dettagli della tua storia, ma noto in te, una cosa strana: vedi nei suoi colleghi o negli altri uomini tutti uomini più attraenti e appetitosi di te. Ragioniamo al contrario: se è vero che anch'io ho detestato la moglie piagiamosa ( per sentirmi dire, eh ma tra me e te c'è confidenza) per vederla tirarsi a lucido per uscire, dall'altro so che non gradirei avere una moglie sciattona in giro. Cioè ( IMHO) io godrei del fatto di avere una moglie che mi viene invidiata da altri maschi. Poi cavoli se il collega l'ha scaricata ferendola, figurati, se lei incazzata non si mette in gioco per dare merda a lui, come dire, guardata qua, cosa sto conglomerato di arroganza, ha rifiutato. Al punto in cui sei, secondo me, dovresti ignorarla e non dare peso a tutto quello di strano che le vedi fare. Cioè ti rendi conto di come sprechi il tuo tempo? Con la moglie a 100 km di distanza? Ti rendi conto di quanti film mentali ti fai in testa? Fossi te, ne approfitterei per fare il matto. Lei è via, e mi do alla pazza gioia, esco, vado con gli amici. Cavoli perchè voi mariti date tutto sto peso alla moglie. Non lo capisco. 
Penso che sentirsi confessare un tradimento sia dolorosissimo.
Immagino. Non a caso, caro Luigi, in un paio di volte le ho tappato la bocca, dicendole: " Non voglio sentire niente di ste cose qua: NON MI INTERESSANO!". Mi conosco eh? Poi parte la curiosità morbosa di sapere con chi, con quando, e perchè...ecc..ecc..ecc...NO. 
Occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Almeno non vediamo cose che non vediamo.

Scusa la franchezza, ma se io vedessi mia moglie fare sti cambiamenti, ehm, ehm, non so voi, ma io le salterei addosso eh? 

Però secondo me lei è stata stronza a confessare.
Sono sicuro che una confessione mi farebbe incazzare come non mai.


----------



## Brady (3 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> [...] Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. [...]


Luigi sei sicuro che il cambiamento sia davvero suo e non tuo? Che sia davvero in come lei si veste/atteggia e non in come la vedi tu?

La scoperta del tradimento porta comunque a vedere nell'altro cose che non sospettavamo neanche. Molte sono brutte e dolorose, ma c'è ne sono anche alcune che oggettivamente, al di fuori del contesto del tradimento, sono positive. Come il fatto che l'altro sia desiderabile. Il tradimento ci ricorda anche questo, spesso in situazioni in cui il desiderio verso l'altro magari è stato un po' ofuscato dai sempre più numerosi anni insieme, dall'abitudine e dalle cose "veramente importanti" della vita (le bollette, il mutuo, il lavoro, ecc :mrgreen.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto le risposte a questo tuo post: tutte plausibili e l'invito alla cautela è sacrosanto
> 
> ma la lettura potrebbe essere anche diversa
> 
> ...


quoto tutto (con il sangue, il mio, se non ti fa schifo!:rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però il fatto che affidi a questa esteriorità il recupero di autostima è, per me, segno che non è uscita dalla modalità amante per rientrare in quella moglie traditrice.
> Ricerca lo stesso tipo di conferme che l'hanno portata al tradimento.


guarda che dopo un adulterio il "vulnus" di cui acutamente parla Amoremio è profondissimo. Fa un male cane.

Rivediamo la situazione, mettendo per un istante da parte il tradito: ad una donna in crisi di identità (come siamo un po' tutti) arriva qualcuno che promette amore e passione, e come lo promette? Con il linguaggio della lusinga.

Persino Gesù quasi soccombette alle lusinghe del demonio, tutti siamo suscettibili all'idea dell'"amore perfetto".

Dopo un tot (piu' o meno lungo a seconda delle fette di prosciutto sugli occhi) questa promessa si rivela per ciò che è : INCONSISTENTE.

Il discorso dell'amante allora muta: diventa pieno di pause, incertezze, passi indietro. E più lui fa così, più il "sedotto" si ribella! RIVUOLE LA SUA DOSE DI DOLCEZZA E PROMESSE! E' proprio una tempesta ORMONALE (descritta in molte ricerche...), è come se un drogato improvvisamente si trovasse in astinenza.

Il discorso seduttivo comincia a diventare dispregiativo: si insinuano i confronti ("Tu sei tu, lei è lei"), le piccole cattiverie ("Beh, lo sai che le famiglie sono un'altra cosa" o "Mi spiace, ma avevo il telefono scarico"), per arrivare a quello che è il punto di svolta di quasi ogni rapporto adulterino: l'orizzonte improvvisamente e dolorosamente si rovescia.

Da sedotto si diviene seduttori, da inseguito...inseguitore di una prede sempre piu' elusiva.

E poi ci si stupisce che ciò DISTRUGGA L'AUTOSTIMA!

E' devastante. L'autostima del tradito è travolta, quella del traditore è fatta a pezzi lentamente. Non voglio giudicare, e ciascuno "merita" ciò che gli spetta, ma non so cosa sia peggio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non propongo pigiamone, ma ci sono vie di mezzo.
> Poi non propongo rifiuto, sospetto, cacciata di casa, ma una terapia.


Io sono istintivamente diffidente della "terapia" a tutti i costi.
Le guarigioni - salvo casi davvero gravi - si fanno a mio avviso dentro di sé.
So cosa intende Luigi, ci sono passata anch'io, ma dia tempo al tempo, sua moglie è convalescente.

Se l'ha perdonata, resista ancora un po', le dia il tempo di rendersi conto che non sono le attenzioni di "chiunque" quelle che vuole, ci va un pizzico di guarigione per tutti, un po' di pazienza reciproca.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che tu possa uscire dalla solitudine sentimentale che ti fa soffrire, oltre al deserto sessuale, con qualche fugace incontro sessuale. Eh ...per come ti ho capito io.


Angel, scusa, mi sono persa un pezzo. In che senso deserto sessuale? Lei si nega? E' ostile?


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Luigi,
> credimi sei nei miei pensieri. Stanotte e oggi ho pensato a quanto ti va capitando. Sono giunto alla conclusione che secondo me il malanimo, la ferita, la gelosia ecc..ecc...può portare a distorcere tutto. Io leggo in tua moglie dei comportamenti...molto femminili. O comportamenti che io ho visto fare anche alla mia in certi periodi della sua vita.
> Non mi ricordo tutti i dettagli della tua storia, ma noto in te, una cosa strana: vedi nei suoi colleghi o negli altri uomini tutti uomini più attraenti e appetitosi di te. Ragioniamo al contrario: se è vero che anch'io ho detestato la moglie piagiamosa ( per sentirmi dire, eh ma tra me e te c'è confidenza) per vederla tirarsi a lucido per uscire, dall'altro so che non gradirei avere una moglie sciattona in giro. Cioè ( IMHO) io godrei del fatto di avere una moglie che mi viene invidiata da altri maschi. Poi cavoli se il collega l'ha scaricata ferendola, figurati, se lei incazzata non si mette in gioco per dare merda a lui, come dire, guardata qua, cosa sto conglomerato di arroganza, ha rifiutato. Al punto in cui sei, secondo me, dovresti ignorarla e non dare peso a tutto quello di strano che le vedi fare. Cioè ti rendi conto di come sprechi il tuo tempo? Con la moglie a 100 km di distanza? Ti rendi conto di quanti film mentali ti fai in testa? Fossi te, ne approfitterei per fare il matto. Lei è via, e mi do alla pazza gioia, esco, vado con gli amici. Cavoli perchè voi mariti date tutto sto peso alla moglie. Non lo capisco.
> Penso che sentirsi confessare un tradimento sia dolorosissimo.
> ...


Ciao Conte,
Bel post, ma ti faccio alcune osservazioni, tratte anche dalla mia esperienza (in corso):
1) In merito al vedere colleghi più attraenti ed appetitosi, dipende, se li conosce o no e quanto la moglie ne ha parlato con te e con quali aggettivi. Mi preoccuperei di più delle persone di cui NON mi ha parlato ma che sappiamo chi sono.
2) In merito a come si veste: è vero che nell'immaginario dell'uomo, avere una moglie che si veste bene, al limite del provocante, è una spada di Damocle. Da un lato pensi: "guarda che fortuna che ho, pensa come gli altri mi invidiano...", dall'altra, puoi benissimo pensare male: "si veste perché deve provocare qualcuno?". Se poi, mettici anche la fase di rilassamento nel rapporto con la moglie, quest'ultima è "vulnerabile" dal punto di vista emotivo, se trova condivisione di punti di vista in chi la ascolta, è più facile passare dalle parole ai fatti.
3) E' vero che si dovrebbe ignorare la moglie traditrice, a quel punto; è un spreco di tempo come dici tu, non apporta nulla di nuovo alla situazione, né può far nulla per migliorare il rapporto durante il periodo di infatuazione per l'amante. Occhio non vede cuore non duole? verità assoluta in questi momenti, in quanto sapere più di quanto si sa non cambierebbe comunque lo stato delle cose, ma ci farebbe stare ancora peggio.
4) A questo punto, non so se una confessione mi farebbe incazzare come non mai, anche perché dipende molto dal vissuto e dalle proprie esperienze. So che quando ho scoperto l'infatuazione per l'amante, mi sono veramente incazzato, ma ho cercato di controllare l'arrabbiatura di fronte a lei, parzialmente riuscendoci, mentre mi sono sfogato altrove (non con qualcun altro). Poi ognuno reagisce secondo il proprio istinto. C'è da notare, però, che un tradimento scoperto e quindi non confessato, rischia di far perdere la stima del traditore in quanto non capace di assumersi in primis le sue responsabilità per ciò che fa ed ha fatto.
5) Saltare addosso a mia moglie se ha di questi cambiamenti? L'istinto mi direbbe sì, ma poi ovviamente la ragione mi direbbe "cazzo fai?". Quindi m'acquieto e reprimo. Forse sbagliando.


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda che dopo un adulterio il "vulnus" di cui acutamente parla Amoremio è profondissimo. Fa un male cane.
> 
> Rivediamo la situazione, mettendo per un istante da parte il tradito: ad una donna in crisi di identità (come siamo un po' tutti) arriva qualcuno che promette amore e passione, e come lo promette? Con il linguaggio della lusinga.
> 
> ...


Non so perché, ma spero tanto tu abbia veramente ragione Verena. Si spera sempre che le fette di salame sugli occhi siano sottili... Questo spessore è dato anche e soprattutto dal vissuto in famiglia e da quanto amore per il tradito è rimasto, o si è nascosto, nel traditore.


----------



## Angel (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angel, scusa, mi sono persa un pezzo. In che senso deserto sessuale? Lei si nega? E' ostile?


Si....dice che a lei non interessa :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Mi spiace molto la storia di Luigi.
Come tutte le storie di sofferenza qua dentro.

E fa male considerare come, dopo un tradimento, non si riesca più a vivere in modo sereno nulla.
Capisco bene il perchè delle preoccupazioni di Luigi, ma contemporaneamente penso al fatto che sua moglie non può più fare nulla senza destare sospetti.
Che brutta situazione...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non so perché, ma spero tanto tu abbia veramente ragione Verena. Si spera sempre che le fette di salame sugli occhi siano sottili... Questo spessore è dato anche e soprattutto dal vissuto in famiglia e da quanto amore per il tradito è rimasto, o si è nascosto, nel traditore.


sai dave, ieri (mi pare) tu dicevi, credo a proposito del forum, che sarebbe bene provare a mettersi "nei panni degli altri"

io lo feci 
(meglio dire, ci provai e di certo maldestramente)
nella mia vicenda

nei mesi dopo aver saputo, asfissiata dal dolore e dai dubbi, cominciai a leggere qui
molto prima di iscrivermi notai che in una tipologia di traditori emergevano segnali di una sofferenza molto simile alla mia

non ti parlo dei seriali o dei libertini,
non era quello il mio interesse e se mio marito fosse stato di quella tipologia non avrei avuto interesse a ricostruire

ma il traditore "scivolato" in qualche modo vive un trauma.
autoinflitto, senz'altro (ma se una gamba me la spezzo da sola non mi fa meno male che se me la spezzi tu, anzi ....)
ma comunque con un "decorso" paragonabile a quello di altri traumi di analogo profilo
nel caso di specie, almeno potenzialmente, a quello del tradito: sofferenza, dubbi, crollo dell'autostima, orgoglio ferito ecc. ....


questa considerazione ha oggettivamente orientato le mie azioni nei momenti di lucidità e penso mi abbia aiutato

una cosa è certa: 
ho giocato d'azzardo mettendo come posta il mio cuore e tutta me stessa
e l'ho fatto con la consapevolezza e il terrore di poter perdere

penso di poter dire che ho avuto "culo" (quannocevòcevò) 

ma l'azzardo è stato grosso:
la posta più alta sul fatto che quelle fette fossero sottili, che mio marito non fosse un seriale, che l'innamoramento che mi aveva dichiarato per la str... fosse un abbaglio, che non lo fosse l'amore tra noi e tante tante altre cose
ripensandoci, tremo ancora


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai dave, ieri (mi pare) tu dicevi, credo a proposito del forum, che sarebbe bene provare a mettersi "nei panni degli altri"
> 
> io lo feci ...



Sei stata coraggiosissima.
Tutta la mia stima


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai dave, ieri (mi pare) tu dicevi, credo a proposito del forum, che sarebbe bene provare a mettersi "nei panni degli altri"
> 
> io lo feci
> (meglio dire, ci provai e di certo maldestramente)
> ...


sei stata davvero brava racchiona, ammiro il tuo coraggio e sono troppo contenta per te. Ti sei comportata con intelligenza e dignità...merce rara


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sei stata davvero brava racchiona, ammiro il tuo coraggio e sono troppo contenta per te. Ti sei comportata con intelligenza e dignità...merce rara


Amoremio ha fatto un lavoro veramente grande. 
Si è messa in discussione nonostante fosse lacerata dal dolore, ha saputo ricostruire e ricucire un rapporto offeso e ferito.
Con grande dignità e umilità-


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sei stata coraggiosissima.
> Tutta la mia stima


incosciente direi

non ci crederai ma scrivendo quel post e ripensando a come mi sentivo, riprovo tutto il terrore che avevo


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> incosciente direi
> 
> non ci crederai ma scrivendo quel post e ripensando a come mi sentivo, riprovo tutto il terrore che avevo



Ogni tanto penso che a "parità di traditore" -traditore pentito, non seriale etc...- quello che conta per la possibilità di ricostruire è comunque il tradito.
Alla fine, per ingiusto che sia, è lui a dover fare la parte più pesante del lavoro...


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che a "parità di traditore" -traditore pentito, non seriale etc...- quello che conta per la possibilità di ricostruire è comunque il tradito.
> * Alla fine, per ingiusto che sia, è lui a dover fare la parte più pesante del lavoro...*


Amara verità.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che a "parità di traditore" -traditore pentito, non seriale etc...- quello che conta per la possibilità di ricostruire è comunque il tradito.
> *Alla fine, per ingiusto che sia, è lui a dover fare la parte più pesante del lavoro*...


 
sono d'accordo.
oltre al fatto nonostante il tradimento di dovere rimettere tutto in discussione


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

Vorrei sapere perché al mio post nr. 293, mi è stata data valutazione negativa. E' solo per capire, in quanto, siccome è lecito avere punti di vista diversi, è meglio esprimerli direttamente per confrontarsi, piuttosto che semplicemente essere in disaccordo senza dare spiegazione.
Non credo che esprimere un disaccordo possa essere peggio del sapere che tua moglie ti tradisce...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> Bel post, ma ti faccio alcune osservazioni, tratte anche dalla mia esperienza (in corso):
> 1) In merito al vedere colleghi più attraenti ed appetitosi, dipende, se li conosce o no e quanto la moglie ne ha parlato con te e con quali aggettivi. Mi preoccuperei di più delle persone di cui NON mi ha parlato ma che sappiamo chi sono.
> 2) In merito a come si veste: è vero che nell'immaginario dell'uomo, avere una moglie che si veste bene, al limite del provocante, è una spada di Damocle. Da un lato pensi: "guarda che fortuna che ho, pensa come gli altri mi invidiano...", dall'altra, puoi benissimo pensare male: "si veste perché deve provocare qualcuno?". Se poi, mettici anche la fase di rilassamento nel rapporto con la moglie, quest'ultima è "vulnerabile" dal punto di vista emotivo, se trova condivisione di punti di vista in chi la ascolta, è più facile passare dalle parole ai fatti.
> ...


Votazione negativa?
Cavoli mi hai detto bel post...figuriamoci se non friggono.
Sull' 1 ti do ragione, ma come sai a volte con il bruttissimo meccanismo dei confronti una donna può benissimo farti sentire un perdente, mentre l'altro un vincente. Esempio: una volta la mia decantava le qualità di X. Le dissi, " Allora dovevi sposarti lui no? Io sono questo e non mi metto a fare la scimmia degli altri.!"
2) Mah. Se una non "vuole" passare ai fatti, non succede. Se "vuole" non ci sono santi che tengano. Ha deciso e amen.
3) Certo sapere può essere molto doloroso, anche perchè l'altro se non pensa alla tua sensibilità anzichè sminuire, amplifica, arricchendoti di particolari poco piacevoli. Comunque sia, IO, non perdonerei MAI una donna che confessando descrive a suo marito come io sono nell'intimità.
MAI. Mi sentirei tradito da questa donna.
4) Per me un tradimento sventato è una frittata. Ma lì hai l'occasione d'oro per chiarire subito la situazione.
5) Seguo sempre l'istinto. Sotto sotto, tu la desideri eh?


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Votazione negativa?
> Cavoli mi hai detto bel post...figuriamoci se non friggono.
> Sull' 1 ti do ragione, ma come sai a volte con il bruttissimo meccanismo dei confronti una donna può benissimo farti sentire un perdente, mentre l'altro un vincente. Esempio: una volta la mia decantava le qualità di X. Le dissi, " Allora dovevi sposarti lui no? Io sono questo e non mi metto a fare la scimmia degli altri.!"
> 2) Mah. Se una non "vuole" passare ai fatti, non succede. Se "vuole" non ci sono santi che tengano. Ha deciso e amen.
> ...


3) Credo nemmeno io. Lo dico solo perché al momento non ci sono particolari "intimi" che conosco di chicchessia, a parte i miei. (ma non scendiamo nel dettaglio, _vielen Dank_!! :mexican
5) Certo che la desidero!! Eccome se la desidero! E' bella, mi è sempre piaciuta, è una donna più che desiderabile. Esprimere la sua bellezza è giusto e sacrosanto, quando la si riconosce come vera. Ma per il sesso... che faccio? Mi umilio? Manco morto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> 3) Credo nemmeno io. Lo dico solo perché al momento non ci sono particolari "intimi" che conosco di chicchessia, a parte i miei. (ma non scendiamo nel dettaglio, _vielen Dank_!! :mexican
> 5) Certo che la desidero!! Eccome se la desidero! E' bella, mi è sempre piaciuta, è una donna più che desiderabile. Esprimere la sua bellezza è giusto e sacrosanto, quando la si riconosce come vera. Ma per il sesso... che faccio? Mi umilio? Manco morto.


Beh io oramai con mia moglie sono in una botte di ferro eh?
Lei mi ha umiliato in un certo modo. Lui se l'è presa a male ed è diventato impotente. Si è spenta la molla dell'attrazione fisica.
Lei ha ucciso quella molla dentro di me. 
Però cazzo, io gliel'avevo detto eh?
Non fare così che capiterà questo.
NO. Cazzo lei con un'ostinazione mai vista ha fatto l'esperimento.
Porco mondo: io ti dico donna non darmi un ceffone che ti sputo in un occhio. Niente lei molla in ceffone per vedere se riceve lo sputo in un occhio.
Mah...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sid (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ripensandoci, tremo ancora


rendi perfettamente l'idea...
anche leggere quello che scrivi fa tremare.
Per contro, non so quanti possano dire di aver ottenuto quello per cui tu ti sei battuta.

.... insomma... fa tremare anche il fatto che "uno su mille ce la fa.." (o anche meno  )


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> rendi perfettamente l'idea...
> anche leggere quello che scrivi fa tremare.
> Per contro, non so quanti possano dire di aver ottenuto quello per cui tu ti sei battuta.
> 
> .... insomma... fa tremare anche il fatto che "uno su mille ce la fa.." (o anche meno  )


sono talmente tante le variabili e le cose che possono andare storte

ci va la fortuna


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si....dice che a lei non interessa :unhappy:


ma tu cedi su questa cosa? Perché non la inviti CON FORZA a parlarne sul serio? E' un vostro diritto coltivare l'intimità, sennò che matrimonio è?!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la posta più alta sul fatto che quelle fette fossero sottili, che mio marito non fosse un seriale, che l'innamoramento che mi aveva dichiarato per la str... fosse un abbaglio, che non lo fosse l'amore tra noi e tante tante altre cose
> ripensandoci, tremo ancora



è stata una scommessa vinta, e te lo dice una che - onestamente - sulla tua storia aveva un brutto presentimento, invece si è risolta alla grande, merito di entrambi voi due!:up:


----------



## Angel (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma tu cedi su questa cosa? Perché non la inviti CON FORZA a parlarne sul serio? E' un vostro diritto coltivare l'intimità, sennò che matrimonio è?!


Sicuramente non me ne sono rimasto muto....ma lei nada :unhappy: lei sta bene così ed è inutile parlarne...il problema è solo mio, e sai com'è dopo un pò me sono rotto, ora sono in totale apatia vado avanti perchè devo, un pò come il conte sono entrato in anoressia sessuale, con tutte le conseguenze fisiche e psicologiche, tanto diritti non ne ho, e se cerco di spiegare il mio malessere....divento un egoista che pensa solo a se stesso .....peggio che parlare a un muro :condom:

Purtroppo la situazione che sono adesso non mi permette di fare altro :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda che dopo un adulterio il "vulnus" di cui acutamente parla Amoremio è profondissimo. Fa un male cane.
> 
> Rivediamo la situazione, mettendo per un istante da parte il tradito: ad una donna in crisi di identità (come siamo un po' tutti) arriva qualcuno che promette amore e passione, e come lo promette? Con il linguaggio della lusinga.
> 
> ...


 Ma cercare di recuperare autostima con questi "espedienti" e nei confronti di estranei a me continua a sembrare pericoloso e ancor più se considero (cosa che avevo già fatto) il bisogno aumentato di quel tipo di conferme.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> Bel post, ma ti faccio alcune osservazioni, tratte anche dalla mia esperienza (in corso):
> 1) In merito al vedere colleghi più attraenti ed appetitosi, dipende, se li conosce o no e quanto la moglie ne ha parlato con te e con quali aggettivi. Mi preoccuperei di più delle persone di cui NON mi ha parlato ma che sappiamo chi sono.
> 2) In merito a come si veste: è vero che nell'immaginario dell'uomo, avere una moglie che si veste bene, al limite del provocante, è una spada di Damocle. Da un lato pensi: "guarda che fortuna che ho, pensa come gli altri mi invidiano...", dall'altra, puoi benissimo pensare male: "si veste perché deve provocare qualcuno?". Se poi, mettici anche la fase di rilassamento nel rapporto con la moglie, quest'ultima è "vulnerabile" dal punto di vista emotivo, se trova condivisione di punti di vista in chi la ascolta, è più facile passare dalle parole ai fatti.
> ...


 Per me sbagli.
"..segui l'istinto Luke..."


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me sbagli.
> "..segui l'istinto Luke..."


Cara Persa... l'ho scritto dopo al Conte: mi umilierei al momento, considerando il fatto che lei "sta" con un altro.
Perché, secondo te, sbaglio? Dove sta l'errore in interpretare come umiliazione il "concedermi" a mia moglie (beninteso che sono io, come è sempre successo, che chiedo, mica lei!)?


----------



## Luigi III (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Luigi,
> credimi sei nei miei pensieri. Stanotte e oggi ho pensato a quanto ti va capitando. Sono giunto alla conclusione che secondo me il malanimo, la ferita, la gelosia ecc..ecc...può portare a distorcere tutto. Io leggo in tua moglie dei comportamenti...molto femminili. O comportamenti che io ho visto fare anche alla mia in certi periodi della sua vita.
> Non mi ricordo tutti i dettagli della tua storia, ma noto in te, una cosa strana: vedi nei suoi colleghi o negli altri uomini tutti uomini più attraenti e appetitosi di te. Ragioniamo al contrario: se è vero che anch'io ho detestato la moglie piagiamosa ( per sentirmi dire, eh ma tra me e te c'è confidenza) per vederla tirarsi a lucido per uscire, dall'altro so che non gradirei avere una moglie sciattona in giro. Cioè ( IMHO) io godrei del fatto di avere una moglie che mi viene invidiata da altri maschi. Poi cavoli se il collega l'ha scaricata ferendola, figurati, se lei incazzata non si mette in gioco per dare merda a lui, come dire, guardata qua, cosa sto conglomerato di arroganza, ha rifiutato. Al punto in cui sei, secondo me, dovresti ignorarla e non dare peso a tutto quello di strano che le vedi fare. Cioè ti rendi conto di come sprechi il tuo tempo? Con la moglie a 100 km di distanza? Ti rendi conto di quanti film mentali ti fai in testa? Fossi te, ne approfitterei per fare il matto.* Lei è via, e mi do alla pazza gioia, esco, vado con gli amici. *Cavoli perchè voi mariti date tutto sto peso alla moglie. Non lo capisco.
> Penso che sentirsi confessare un tradimento sia dolorosissimo.
> ...


Probabilmente tu non lo sai, ma io ho 2 bimbe molto piccole e quella sera, così come le precedenti, ero con loro. Non è più il tempo per me di darmi alla pazza gioia, come credo tu l'intenda. Ho delle responsabilità e questo lo sento  forte.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Probabilmente tu non lo sai, ma io ho 2 bimbe molto piccole e quella sera, così come le precedenti, ero con loro. Non è più il tempo per me di darmi alla pazza gioia, come credo tu l'intenda. Ho delle responsabilità e questo lo sento  forte.


----------



## Luigi III (3 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io leggo una tale rassegnazione nel tuo post, e mi dico: va bene la malinconia, va bene la nostalgia del passato felice, ma perchè ti rassegni a quello che vuole lei?
> E' come se tu stessi vivendo la sua vita di riflesso, come se stessi subendo i suoi cambiamenti. C'è solo lei nella tua vita? La tua vita non può essere fatta solo di lei!
> Secondo te verrebbe a raccontare a te che lavora a stretto contatto col suo ex se volesse riprendere la storia con lui?
> Poi:l'argomento di conversazione tra le donne medie quando si esce in compagnia è ovviamente l'altro sesso, senza che questo debba per forza significare tradimenti. Forse che gli uomini non fanno altrettanto?


Cara Chiara, sì: nella mia vita attuale esiste solo mia moglie come donna. Se intendevi velatamente consigliarmi di avere delle distrazioni pari alle sue, ebbene so di piacere a 2 tipe, molto diverse l'una dall'altra, che vedo di frequente nell'ambito del mio mondo lavorativo, ma lungi da me l'idea di tradire a mia volta e di infilarmi in quel vicolo cieco che tanti nel forum hanno descritto. Non mi va di guardarmi allo specchio sapendo di mentire ai miei cari, di vivere una doppia vita di parlare con la lingua biforcuta, come dicevano i Pellerossa. Per questo, nonostante tutto, tengo duro. Certo, dovessi subire un altro tradimento, la misura sarebbe colma e allora, magari, dopo potrei cominciare un'altra storia. Ma mia moglie, nei suoi difetti, ha una peculiarità che nessun'altra donna avrà per me: è la madre delle mie figlie. Sono rimasto molto colpito dalla storia di Ellina69, la quale, qualche tempo fa, aveva narrato del senso di estraneità che provava nel frequentare i figli del suo attuale compagno, pur ammirevoli con lei. Ella concludeva affermando che in fondo quella non era la sua vera vita, tradendo persino una certa nostalgia del vecchio compagno, che pure le aveva arrecato così tanto dolore. Ecco, io non voglio finire così o, se proprio fosse inevitabile la separazione, non voglio avere rimorsi per non essere stato capace di evitare lo sfascio della mia famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Persa... l'ho scritto dopo al Conte: mi umilierei al momento, considerando il fatto che lei "sta" con un altro.
> Perché, secondo te, sbaglio? Dove sta l'errore in interpretare come umiliazione il "concedermi" a mia moglie (beninteso che sono io, come è sempre successo, che chiedo, mica lei!)?


 Era una battuta, ma mica tanto. 
Nel senso che ho sbagliato a quotare te. Pensavo a chi sta ancora "insieme" anche se in fase ambivalente, Luigi.
Io non mi capacito che invece tu possa sentire ancora trasporto nella situazione attuale.
Però c'è una componente di aggressività e di competizione nella sessualità maschile (e magari anche di alcune donne) che io non sento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Probabilmente tu non lo sai, ma io ho 2 bimbe molto piccole e quella sera, così come le precedenti, ero con loro. Non è più il tempo per me di darmi alla pazza gioia, come credo tu l'intenda. Ho delle responsabilità e questo lo sento forte.





Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Chiara, sì: nella mia vita attuale esiste solo mia moglie come donna. Se intendevi velatamente consigliarmi di avere delle distrazioni pari alle sue, ebbene so di piacere a 2 tipe, molto diverse l'una dall'altra, che vedo di frequente nell'ambito del mio mondo lavorativo, ma lungi da me l'idea di tradire a mia volta e di infilarmi in quel vicolo cieco che tanti nel forum hanno descritto. Non mi va di guardarmi allo specchio sapendo di mentire ai miei cari, di vivere una doppia vita di parlare con la lingua biforcuta, come dicevano i Pellerossa. Per questo, nonostante tutto, tengo duro. Certo, dovessi subire un altro tradimento, la misura sarebbe colma e allora, magari, dopo potrei cominciare un'altra storia. Ma mia moglie, nei suoi difetti, ha una peculiarità che nessun'altra donna avrà per me: è la madre delle mie figlie. Sono rimasto molto colpito dalla storia di Ellina69, la quale, qualche tempo fa, aveva narrato del senso di estraneità che provava nel frequentare i figli del suo attuale compagno, pur ammirevoli con lei. Ella concludeva affermando che in fondo quella non era la sua vera vita, tradendo persino una certa nostalgia del vecchio compagno, che pure le aveva arrecato così tanto dolore. Ecco, io non voglio finire così o, se proprio fosse inevitabile la separazione, non voglio avere rimorsi per non essere stato capace di evitare lo sfascio della mia famiglia.


 Tu parli di vita vera, di responsabilità vere, di legami veri.
Non vivi in una realtà parallela fantastica.


----------



## Luigi III (3 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Prima di dire la mia ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo stile, per come scrivi ma soprattutto per quello che scrivi: si capisce che ami tua moglie, la ami tanto e questo suo modo di fare ti ferisce (ci sono passato anch'io e ne so qualcosa a riguardo).
> 
> Quanto all'atteggiamento di tua moglie, riferendomi alla parte in grasseto, in base alla esperienza che ho vissuto io, spero di sbagliarmi, ma è probabile che tua moglie se da un alato stia cercando di recuperare il matrimonio, dall'altro non manda giù il fatto di essere stata scaricata dall'amante e vuole dare dimostrazione di se come donna, penso ma spero vivamente di non beccare la previsione, che tenterà di riconquistarlo in maniera silente, ossia mostrando se stessa ed a questo punto il pallino del gioco passa nella mani del suo ex-amante.
> 
> ...


Ciao Astonished; ti stimo perché sei passato prima di me nella stessa burrasca e ne sei venuto fuori bene. Quel che hai scritto è giustissimo. Sta tranquillo: sono molto attento e valuto le affermazioni di mia moglie con il giusto grado di scetticismo. Certo, non posso controllare quel che fa mentre è fuori casa con quell'altro o con chi diavolo sa lei, ma, se dovesse ricaderci, prima o poi sono certo che si farebbe scoprire. Non è una tipa da delitto perfetto.
Rispondo a chi mi ha detto che non avrei stima di me e che mi sentirei inferiore all'altro. Ebbene, né dal punto di vista fisico, né da quello intellettuale io invidio qualcosa a quell'altro, anzi ... l'unico aspetto sul quale non posso competere è quello tecnico, ossia inerente alle questioni di lavoro per cui mia moglie e lui hanno un'affinità che con me sarebbe impossibile, ma non per questo nutro dei sentimenti di inferiorità.


----------



## Luigi III (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu parli di vita vera, di responsabilità vere, di legami veri.
> Non vivi in una realtà parallela fantastica.


Cara Persa, ormai ti riconosco il ruolo di Grande Saggia del forum per le perle di saggezza che emani. Sì, purtroppo sono giunto alla conclusione che è nella natura di mia moglie costruirsi una vita parallela, con o senza amante. Era accaduta la stessa cosa con il suo precedente fidanzato, sicché non può trattarsi di un caso. Non ha il coraggio di lasciarmi, ha bisogno di me per tirare su le bimbe e mandare avanti casa e famiglia, ma parallelamente vuole frequentare altre persone con cui divertirsi, non avere responsabilità, fare quello che vuole. Purtroppo l'ho capito troppo tardi e adesso che sono in ballo mi tocca ballare seppur controvoglia.
Vorrei ringraziare tutti quelli che mi scrivono. Questo forum è diventato importante per me. All'inizio, nello stato in cui mi trovavo - appena emerso il tradimento mi sono sentito crollare - ha funzionato come valvola di sfogo; ora mi piace confrontarmi e leggere le opinioni di tutti. Credo di aver imparato molto da alcune storie altrui e da alcuni commenti alla mia, senza contare le diagnosi e le previsioni che si sono rivelate spesso purtroppo azzeccatissime. Un abbraccio a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Persa, ormai ti riconosco il ruolo di Grande Saggia del forum per le perle di saggezza che emani. Sì, purtroppo sono giunto alla conclusione che è nella natura di mia moglie costruirsi una vita parallela, con o senza amante. Era accaduta la stessa cosa con il suo precedente fidanzato, sicché non può trattarsi di un caso. Non ha il coraggio di lasciarmi, ha bisogno di me per tirare su le bimbe e mandare avanti casa e famiglia, ma parallelamente vuole frequentare altre persone con cui divertirsi, non avere responsabilità, fare quello che vuole. Purtroppo l'ho capito troppo tardi e adesso che sono in ballo mi tocca ballare seppur controvoglia.
> Vorrei ringraziare tutti quelli che mi scrivono. Questo forum è diventato importante per me. All'inizio, nello stato in cui mi trovavo - appena emerso il tradimento mi sono sentito crollare - ha funzionato come valvola di sfogo; ora mi piace confrontarmi e leggere le opinioni di tutti. Credo di aver imparato molto da alcune storie altrui e da alcuni commenti alla mia, senza contare le diagnosi e le previsioni che si sono rivelate spesso purtroppo azzeccatissime. Un abbraccio a tutti.


Luigi (è stato detto anche a me e non volevo crederci) ma tu non hai quella funzione puramente di accudimento/sostentamento che ti attribuisci. Tu sei anche il punto di riferimento affettivo. Non si vive di soli puntelli.
Non credere di essere poco, sei tanto. Ma non sei il compagno/marito che vorresti essere sei la famiglia, il padre da cui tornare.
Il tuo senso di responsabilità le conferma questa sicurezza.
E' bello andare in vacanza avendo una casa a cui tornare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Chiara, sì: nella mia vita attuale esiste solo mia moglie come donna. Se intendevi velatamente consigliarmi di avere delle distrazioni pari alle sue, ebbene so di piacere a 2 tipe, molto diverse l'una dall'altra, che vedo di frequente nell'ambito del mio mondo lavorativo, ma lungi da me l'idea di tradire a mia volta e di infilarmi in quel vicolo cieco che tanti nel forum hanno descritto. Non mi va di guardarmi allo specchio sapendo di mentire ai miei cari, di vivere una doppia vita di parlare con la lingua biforcuta, come dicevano i Pellerossa. Per questo, nonostante tutto, tengo duro. Certo, dovessi subire un altro tradimento, la misura sarebbe colma e allora, magari, dopo potrei cominciare un'altra storia. Ma mia moglie, nei suoi difetti, ha una peculiarità che nessun'altra donna avrà per me: è la madre delle mie figlie. Sono rimasto molto colpito dalla storia di Ellina69, la quale, qualche tempo fa, aveva narrato del senso di estraneità che provava nel frequentare i figli del suo attuale compagno, pur ammirevoli con lei. Ella concludeva affermando che in fondo quella non era la sua vera vita, tradendo persino una certa nostalgia del vecchio compagno, che pure le aveva arrecato così tanto dolore. Ecco, io non voglio finire così o, se proprio fosse inevitabile la separazione, non voglio avere rimorsi per non essere stato capace di evitare lo sfascio della mia famiglia.


No, non intendevo consigliarti tradimenti.
Parlavo della tua vita come valore in sè, delle soddisfazioni raggiunte in virtù del tuo valore e delle tue capacità (hai scritto che hai un lavoro soddisfacente), delle aspettative che hai per te stesso...intendevo dire che nella vita non esiste solo il rapporto con il partner, e mi sembrava eccessivo il tuo (momentaneo) vivere in funzione di certi pensieri riguardanti le sue frequentazioni e i suoi cambiamenti esteriori.


----------



## Luigi III (3 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non intendevo consigliarti tradimenti.
> Parlavo della tua vita come valore in sè, delle soddisfazioni raggiunte in virtù del tuo valore e delle tue capacità (hai scritto che hai un lavoro soddisfacente), delle aspettative che hai per te stesso...intendevo dire che nella vita non esiste solo il rapporto con il partner, e mi sembrava eccessivo il tuo (momentaneo) vivere in funzione di certi pensieri riguardanti le sue frequentazioni e i suoi cambiamenti esteriori.


Chiara, nonostante il tuo bel nome, una volta non mi eri molto simpatica, per via delle tue idee - diciamo così - anticonformiste. Adesso invece mi piace leggerti. Beh! certo, nella mia vita esistono altre cose che non solo mia moglie, ma lei rimane al centro dei miei pensieri. In passato abbiamo trascorso degli anni così belli e dei momenti così importanti che non possono trovare pari in nessun altro aspetto della vita. Questo, però, è anche il motivo per cui il suo tradimento mi ha ferito e destabilizzato in modo così scioccante.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cercare di recuperare autostima con questi "espedienti" e nei confronti di estranei a me continua a sembrare pericoloso e ancor più se considero (cosa che avevo già fatto) il bisogno aumentato di quel tipo di conferme.


Ma è come chiudere la porta dopo che sono scappati i buoi...il problema chi ce l'ha se lo gestisce!:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma è come chiudere la porta dopo che sono scappati i buoi...il problema chi ce l'ha se lo gestisce!:unhappy:


 Sempre chiudere dopo che son scappati che farne scappare altri.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Probabilmente tu non lo sai, ma io ho 2 bimbe molto piccole e quella sera, così come le precedenti, ero con loro. Non è più il tempo per me di darmi alla pazza gioia, come credo tu l'intenda. Ho delle responsabilità e questo lo sento  forte.


Beh tra moderni ci si dà il turn over no?
Quando lei torna, lei starà a casa con le bimbe e tu potrai uscire con i tuoi amici. Vedo che le coppie moderne fanno così: un venerdì a testa. So cosa significano i bambini piccoli eh? Ma immagino che con due sia pià difficile che con una.
Del resto anche tu benefici del lavoro di tua moglie no?


----------



## Amarax (4 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mentre mi siedo al tavolo per scrivere quanto sotto, e sono le 21,30, mia moglie è a km 100 da casa nostra, in compagnia del suo ex amante e di altre persone con cui ha condiviso una trasferta di lavoro. Sarebbe facilissimo per loro, una volta rientrati in sede e saliti sulle rispettive auto, trovarsi in un giardino e ... Da poco lei mi ha detto che col suo ex continua a lavorare a stretto contatto. Pare non se ne possa fare a meno. Naturalmente lei mi assicura che è tutto finito, che pensa solo a me, che non ho più niente da temere, ecc. Va be', cioé non va molto bene, ma o provavo a darle ancora fiducia o dovevo chiudere. Quel che mi turba di più, però, è qualcos'altro. Vedo mia moglie avere una cura del corpo e dell'abbigliamento che indossa senza pari in passato. A me sembra che lei si sia come rimessa sul "mercato" e quindi si tiri per attirare le attenzioni maschili, che nel suo ambiente di lavoro certo non mancano. Questo mi dà molto fastidio, ma lei, postale la questione, ha negato che essa si profili nei termini che ho descritto; a suo dire, lei si tirerebbe per riscattarsi e per piacere a se stessa. Riscattarsi da cosa? Qui non ho ottenuto risposta, ma già la conoscevo: al momento di scaricarla, il suo amante l'ha umiliata anche con dei rilievi fisici (una delle poche cose confessatemi dopo la rivelazione del suo tradimento) che l'avevano particolarmente ferita, dopo che per questo collega aveva perso completamente la testa parendole l'uomo della sua vita. La spiegazione a me non convince: se si tira, è per essere ammirata e ad essere attirati da tacchi alti, unghie lunghe, scollature generose, ecc. non sono certo le donne. Quindi, secondo me, forse anche inconsciamente, lei si sta cercando un altro. E, se così fosse, io farei la fine di Mattia (secondo tradimento a 3 anni dal primo). Naturalmente le mie sono solo supposizioni, ma è certo che un secondo uomo della provvidenza io non lo sopporterei. Però non sarebbe neppure semplice scoprirlo perché so che lei non me lo confesserebbe più e del resto del primo mi ha parlato solo dopo che fra loro era già finita a causa del noto intervento della moglie di lui. Altro punto critico, ma direi coerente con l'idea del rimettersi sul mercato da parte di mia moglie, è il seguente: da qualche tempo, lei frequenta, anche fuori del lavoro, 2 colleghe entrambe nubili. L'argomento principe delle loro discussioni non possono che essere gli uomini. Insomma, mi trovo incasinato più che mai e il mio matrimonio resta appeso a un filo.
> Vorrei brevemente ancora giravi una riflessione amara che ho fatto nel week-end. Ebbene, la mia signora ed io siamo tornati, dopo 10 anni, in una bella località di vacanza. Questa volta l'ho portata in un confortevole hotel, l'altra volta, da fidanzati, eravamo in una piccola tenda, sistemata nel modesto campeggio del luogo; sempre allora eravamo squattrinati, avevamo solo una piccola auto, dovevamo costruire tutto dall'inizio; oggi abbiamo case, auto, entrambi un buon lavoro, 2 splendide figlie. Prima non avevamo niente, eccetto l'unica cosa davvero importante: la felicità; oggi abbiamo tutto, ma non abbiamo niente perché la felicità non c'è più, è partita come un uccello migratore senza per ora fare più ritorno. Nel rivedere quel posto si sono destati i miei ricordi del cuore (copyright Amedeo Minghi) e mi sono chiesto come abbiamo potuto degradare sino alla situazione attuale.
> Per ora resisto, vedo come gira e mantengo l'impegno di darle questa seconda possibilità, sperando un giorno di non essere alle prese con un nuovo tradimento.


 
Io non lo so tu come stai messo a fiducia. Io non ne ho più per nessuno. Soprattutto per il coniuge e per chi blatera a vanvera di amore.
L'amore è una cosa seria come la fiducia.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (4 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Chiara, nonostante il tuo bel nome, una volta non mi eri molto simpatica, per via delle tue idee - diciamo così - anticonformiste. Adesso invece mi piace leggerti. Beh! certo, nella mia vita esistono altre cose che non solo mia moglie, ma lei rimane al centro dei miei pensieri. In passato abbiamo trascorso degli anni così belli e dei momenti così importanti che non possono trovare pari in nessun altro aspetto della vita. Questo, però, è anche il motivo per cui il suo tradimento mi ha ferito e destabilizzato in modo così scioccante.


 
...proprio perchè era lei ad aver vissuto gli stessi momenti.
Questo forse dimostra che per lei il valore intrinseco di quei momenti era nel passato.
Sai che io scopro che la memoria è molto relativa? relativa alla persona che ha vissuto quel momento con quella intensità. Se non ricordi significa che non importava vivere o no quella cosa.:unhappy:


----------



## Luigi III (4 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...proprio perchè era lei ad aver vissuto gli stessi momenti.
> Questo forse dimostra che per lei il valore intrinseco di quei momenti era nel passato.
> Sai che io scopro che la memoria è molto relativa? relativa alla persona che ha vissuto quel momento con quella intensità. Se non ricordi significa che non importava vivere o no quella cosa.:unhappy:


Ciao Ama, felice di sentirti. La tua analisi è spietata, ma logica: quei momenti mi hanno fatto credere che il nostro rapporto si fosse cementato fino a diventare indissolubile e per me in effetti lo era, ma evidentemente non così per mia moglie: lei è andata avanti.
Quanto alla fiduca, essa è come la benzina: la metto perché altrimenti non si va più avanti, ma si consuma molto velocemente e così mi trovo spesso in riserva!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sempre chiudere dopo che son scappati che farne scappare altri.


ma questo può farlo chi ha elaborato il "lutto" di quel se stesso "giovane" con tutte le strade aperte. Altrimenti diventa una gabbia dalla quale il traditore, per nulla guarito, non vede l'ora di scappare


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2010)

Pero Amarax oggi sei tu che devi guardare al futuro. Tutti dobbiamo farlo. Il passato è doloroso, e ci ha insegnato tante cose, ma il cinismo non deve essere una di quelle.

Il cinismo è il rifugio degli esseri piccoli e aridi, e noi, modestamente, non lo siamo


----------



## Amarax (4 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero Amarax oggi sei tu che devi guardare al futuro. Tutti dobbiamo farlo. Il passato è doloroso, e ci ha insegnato tante cose, ma il cinismo non deve essere una di quelle.
> 
> *Il cinismo è il rifugio degli esseri piccoli e aridi, e noi, modestamente, non lo siamo*


 
Sicuramente no .
Ma io non mi fido più   ...sicuramente non del coniuge:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Ama, felice di sentirti. La tua analisi è spietata, ma logica: *quei momenti mi hanno fatto credere che il nostro rapporto si fosse cementato fino a diventare indissolubile e per me in effetti lo era, ma evidentemente non così per mia moglie: lei è andata avanti.*
> Quanto alla fiduca, essa è come la benzina: la metto perché altrimenti non si va più avanti, ma si consuma molto velocemente e così mi trovo spesso in riserva!


 E' la consapevolezza che devasta il tradito.
Molti traditori si ostinano a metterla sul piano di una cosa estranea che non ha tolto nulla perché non riescono a capire questo.
Magari è vero che il traditore era autentico mentre viveva quelle cose, ma il tradito non riesce più a crederlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma questo può farlo chi ha *elaborato il "lutto" di quel se stesso "giovane" con tutte le strade aperte.* Altrimenti diventa una gabbia dalla quale il traditore, per nulla guarito, non vede l'ora di scappare


 Questa definizione è illuminante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sicuramente no .
> Ma *io non mi fido p*iù ...*sicuramente non del coniuge*:incazzato:


 Questo è più che giusto.
Quindi prendi le decisioni che lo sanciscano.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Chiara, sì: nella mia vita attuale esiste solo mia moglie come donna. Se intendevi velatamente consigliarmi di avere delle distrazioni pari alle sue, ebbene so di piacere a 2 tipe, molto diverse l'una dall'altra, che vedo di frequente nell'ambito del mio mondo lavorativo, ma lungi da me l'idea di tradire a mia volta e di infilarmi in quel vicolo cieco che tanti nel forum hanno descritto. Non mi va di guardarmi allo specchio sapendo di mentire ai miei cari, di vivere una doppia vita di parlare con la lingua biforcuta, come dicevano i Pellerossa. Per questo, nonostante tutto, tengo duro. Certo, dovessi subire un altro tradimento, la misura sarebbe colma e allora, magari, dopo potrei cominciare un'altra storia. Ma mia moglie, nei suoi difetti, ha una peculiarità che nessun'altra donna avrà per me: è la madre delle mie figlie. Sono rimasto molto colpito dalla storia di Ellina69, la quale, qualche tempo fa, aveva narrato del senso di estraneità che provava nel frequentare i figli del suo attuale compagno, pur ammirevoli con lei. Ella concludeva affermando che in fondo quella non era la sua vera vita, tradendo persino una certa nostalgia del vecchio compagno, che pure le aveva arrecato così tanto dolore. Ecco, io non voglio finire così o, se proprio fosse inevitabile la separazione, non voglio avere rimorsi per non essere stato capace di evitare lo sfascio della mia famiglia.


 nobilissimo intento.
sei un uomo molto coraggioso, ma tenere insieme una famiglia deve essere un obiettivo di DUE persone, di coppia. 
Altrimenti è solo una farsa e per quanto ben gestita, alla fine se ne accorgono tutti.
Io credo che i genitori non si rendano conto di cosa sono per i figli.
Non sono frasi fatte, dire che sono esempio e supporto. 
Se penso a mia madre, se penso a mio padre, per me sono stati e sono oggi che ho 28anni, un punto di riferimento totalizzante. 
Pochi mesi fa ho saputo per caso che quando mia madre era ragazzina ha proibito al padre vedovo di risposarsi, rifiutandosi di conoscere la donna. E' stato un colpo durissimo da superare. Capire che la stessa donna dolce, posata, rispettosa di tutti, energica quando serviva, sempre disponibile, aveva magari impedito la felicità del padre. Un'informazione così piccola, così insignificante se rapportata alla sua giovane età di allora e al fatto che non conosco con esattezza l'episodio, mi ha scombussolata per giorni, mi ha portata a chiedermi lei chi fosse e io chi fossi. Mi ha ferita.
I vostri figli un giorno sapranno chi siete, in un modo o nell'altro. E quello che gli dovete è onestà. Fargli vedere il genitore che hanno nei suoi pregi e difetti reale davanti a loro. PEr non sentirsi traditi. 
sE tua moglie ha già fatto le sue scelte, sii coerente e vai avanti per l'unica strada possibile. La finzione non lo è. 
Per quanto riguarda ellina, lei ha anche una storia difficile di dimostrazioni d'affetto espletate per vie inimmaginabili nella cronostoria familiare. Se ricordi si rendeva conto che era anche questo a bloccarla, vedere nel compagno coi figli la famiglia che lei con suo padre non aveva avuto. Ognuno è diverso e non sai cosa ti riserva il destino e se ci sarà una compagna giusta per te e i tuoi figli.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nobilissimo intento.
> sei un uomo molto coraggioso, ma tenere insieme una famiglia deve essere un obiettivo di DUE persone, di coppia.
> Altrimenti è solo una farsa e per quanto ben gestita, alla fine se ne accorgono tutti.
> Io credo che i genitori non si rendano conto di cosa sono per i figli.
> ...


era semplicemente una figlia, tu conosci la madre


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> era semplicemente una figlia, tu conosci la madre


 è stato un pò come affrontare una persona nuova e doverci combattere da sola.
poi ho capito quello che mi dici tu e anche che io non ero lì e non sapevo. 
alla fine c'ho fatto pace. Ma non è stato facile. 
E se avessi scoperto un tradimento? E se avessi scoperto che il meraviglioso matrimonio dei miei era tutta una bugia? 


PS grazie


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sicuramente no .
> Ma io non mi fido più   ...sicuramente non del coniuge:incazzato:



AMARAX NON FARMI INCAZZARE!!!!

MA LUI CHE C'ENTRA!?!!?

Parlavo di TE, del TUO FUTURO!


----------



## Amarax (7 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero Amarax oggi sei tu che devi guardare al futuro. Tutti dobbiamo farlo. Il passato è doloroso, e ci ha insegnato tante cose, ma il cinismo non deve essere una di quelle.
> 
> Il cinismo è il rifugio degli esseri piccoli e aridi, e noi, modestamente, non lo siamo





amarax ha detto:


> Sicuramente no .
> Ma io non mi fido più ...sicuramente non del coniuge:incazzato:





Verena67 ha detto:


> AMARAX NON FARMI INCAZZARE!!!!
> 
> MA LUI CHE C'ENTRA!?!!?
> 
> Parlavo di TE, del TUO FUTURO!


 
avevo capito male . Ma sai che forse un po' lo sono dventata? vedo fregature dappertutto magari anche dove non ci sono...se prima ero cauta ora sono peggio :unhappy:


----------



## Micia (8 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> AMARAX NON FARMI INCAZZARE!!!!
> 
> MA LUI CHE C'ENTRA!?!!?
> 
> Parlavo di TE, del TUO FUTURO!


 Vere, ma lei non ritiene nemmeno di avere il diritto di esistere nel presente, figurati nel futuro.


----------



## Luigi III (10 Settembre 2010)

Ho appena letto la storia di Giuma e mi sento male per lei. Quando leggo queste vicende, mi viene naturale chiedermi: farò la stessa fine? L'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa - già perché, come aveva acutamente profetizzato Daniele mesi fa - io ho smarrito il mio equilibrio e vivo perennemente fra alti e bassi, cioé fra momenti in cui penso che ce la faremo a risollevarci e altri in cui ho l'impressione di avere messo in atto una specie di accanimento terapeutico che tiene in vita artificiosamente la nostra vita di coppia pesantemente e forse irrimediabilmente malata. Dunque, dicevo, l'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa, perché da diversi giorni vedevo mia moglie solo presa dalle sue vicende di lavoro e dalla sua smania di tirarsi prima di recarsi in ufficio, e allora le ho detto chiaro e tondo, e non è certo la prima volta, che se ha intenzione di trovarsi un altro, di iniziare un'altra vita, lontano da questa famiglia così opprimente che la distrae dalla vocazione di dedicare al lavoro e a quell'ambiente (dove ricordo che gira anche il suo ex amante) il 100% delle sue energie, basta che me lo dica subito, perché a 40 anni, e a 6 mesi dall'aver saputo quello che aveva combinato alle mie spalle giusto a partire da un anno fa, quando era stata via una settimana con il suo collega - che bella ricorrenza da festeggiare ogni anno! - , io mi sentirei la forza per iniziare a vivere da solo, riorganizzare la vita. Certo, questo sarebbe devastante per le nostre 2 piccole, ma che si può fare con una persona che considera la famiglia come una specie di peso? Viceversa credo che sarebbe molto più difficile fra 10 o 15 anni. Insomma, se morte deve essere, meglio subito che non dopo un'interminabile agonia! Risposta sua: a differenza di me, che ritenevo di aver centrato gli obbiettivi della mia vita, salvo poi il dramma del tradimento e trutto quello che ne sta seguendo, lei non ha le idee chiare; capirebbe, però, se io avessi un'altra. Ok, allora, ottenuto l'avvallo di mia moglie, dovrei anch'io costruirmi una vita parallela, ma allo stesso tempo non vuole lasciarmi. Io non so cosa ci sia di più bello che tornare a casa la sera e trovare 2 bimbe che ti corrono incontro ad abbracciarti mentre esclamano: "Papa!" o "Mamma!". Talvolta penso che il nostro caso costituisca una sorta di applicazione ai sentimenti del paradosso del valore di Adam Smith: in tale ottica, traslata dall'economia, mia moglie darebbe poca importanza all'amore che provo per lei (inclusa la passione, tutt'altro che sopita da parte mia) e all'affetto che la circonda, da lei ricambiato in modo alterno e discontinuo, perché questi sentimenti, benché alla base della felicità di ogni persona, esistono in grande abbondanza nella sua vita, tanto da darli per scontati e persino come fonte di "stufia", come si dice dalle mie parti. Forse dovrebbe tornare a casa la sera e non trovare più nessuno per poterli apprezzare, in quanto, secondo quella teoria, è la scarsezza di un bene che ne fa alzare il valore ... sono certo, le testimonianze di tanti sul forum sono univoche (esemplare quella di Tinkerbell) che anche a essere finalmente libera di fare l'amante di un uomo a sua volta non libero si stuferebbe e questa finta libertà non le darebbe la felicità. Questo, da perona intelligente, credo che lo sappia anche lei, ma, non avendolo ancora provato sulla propria pelle, nutre l'aspirazione verso quel tipo di vita, come Ulisse e suoi armigeri che venivano incantati dal canto delle sirene, tentazione bella, ma fatale. Qui credo che sia la stessa cosa.
Chiedo scusa se giro e rigiro la stessa minestra. Mi sfogo come posso e scrivere qui mi aiuta a scaricare un po' il malumore.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la storia di Giuma e mi sento male per lei.
> *1.*Quando leggo queste vicende, mi viene naturale chiedermi: farò la stessa fine? L'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa - già perché, come aveva acutamente profetizzato Daniele mesi fa - io
> *2. *ho smarrito il mio equilibrio e vivo perennemente fra alti e bassi, cioé fra momenti in cui penso che ce la faremo a risollevarci e altri in cui ho l'impressione di avere messo in atto una specie di accanimento terapeutico che tiene in vita artificiosamente la nostra vita di coppia pesantemente e forse irrimediabilmente malata. Dunque, dicevo, l'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa, perché da diversi giorni vedevo mia moglie solo presa dalle sue vicende di lavoro e dalla sua smania di tirarsi prima di recarsi in ufficio, e allora le ho detto chiaro e tondo, e non è certo la prima volta, che se ha intenzione di trovarsi un altro, di iniziare un'altra vita, lontano da questa famiglia così opprimente che la distrae dalla vocazione di dedicare al lavoro e a quell'ambiente (dove ricordo che gira anche il suo ex amante) il 100% delle sue energie, basta che me lo dica subito, perché a 40 anni, e a 6 mesi dall'aver saputo quello che aveva combinato alle mie spalle giusto a partire da un anno fa, quando era stata via una settimana con il suo collega -
> *3. *che bella ricorrenza da festeggiare ogni anno! - , io mi sentirei la forza per iniziare a vivere da solo, riorganizzare la vita. Certo, questo sarebbe devastante per le nostre 2 piccole, ma che si può fare con una persona che considera la famiglia come una specie di peso? Viceversa credo che sarebbe molto più difficile fra 10 o 15 anni. Insomma, se morte deve essere, meglio subito che non dopo un'interminabile agonia! *4. *Risposta sua: a differenza di me, che ritenevo di aver centrato gli obbiettivi della mia vita, salvo poi il dramma del tradimento e trutto quello che ne sta seguendo, lei non ha le idee chiare; capirebbe, però, se io avessi un'altra. Ok, allora, ottenuto l'avvallo di mia moglie, dovrei anch'io costruirmi una vita parallela, ma allo stesso tempo non vuole lasciarmi.
> ...


 
1. questo pensiero è endemico nei traditi
ci si impegna per una ricostruzione con la consapevolezza sempre presente che l'altro potrebbe fare dietrofont e lasciarti peggio di prima
2. l'up & down che descrivi è in parte dovuto a quella consapevolezza e in parte alla botta che hai preso e che ha spazzato via altuni tuoi punti fermi: è orribile ma normale; è quella che chiamiamo altalena (o montagne russe) emozionale
3. anche questo è tipico (ma col tempo può attenuare l'impatto)
4. brutta risposta
5. ad una domanda non troppo diversa mio marito mi disse, più o meno, che nel momento della sbandata e della confusione successiva l'aspetto "figli" come il comune vissuto pregresso col partner non hanno il potere di riportare indietro il traditore: disse qualcosa tipo "nè i figli nè il passato, piuttosto una visione presente e futura di te e di me"
6. l'ho pensato anch'io: forse lo penso ancora


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la storia di Giuma e mi sento male per lei. Quando leggo queste vicende, mi viene naturale chiedermi: farò la stessa fine? L'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa - già perché, come aveva acutamente profetizzato Daniele mesi fa - io ho smarrito il mio equilibrio e vivo perennemente fra alti e bassi, cioé fra momenti in cui penso che ce la faremo a risollevarci e altri in cui ho l'impressione di avere messo in atto una specie di accanimento terapeutico che tiene in vita artificiosamente la nostra vita di coppia pesantemente e forse irrimediabilmente malata. Dunque, dicevo, l'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa, perché da diversi giorni vedevo mia moglie solo presa dalle sue vicende di lavoro e dalla sua smania di tirarsi prima di recarsi in ufficio, e allora le ho detto chiaro e tondo, e non è certo la prima volta, che se ha intenzione di trovarsi un altro, di iniziare un'altra vita, lontano da questa famiglia così opprimente che la distrae dalla vocazione di dedicare al lavoro e a quell'ambiente (dove ricordo che gira anche il suo ex amante) il 100% delle sue energie, basta che me lo dica subito, perché a 40 anni, e a 6 mesi dall'aver saputo quello che aveva combinato alle mie spalle giusto a partire da un anno fa, quando era stata via una settimana con il suo collega - che bella ricorrenza da festeggiare ogni anno! - , io mi sentirei la forza per iniziare a vivere da solo, riorganizzare la vita. Certo, questo sarebbe devastante per le nostre 2 piccole, ma che si può fare con una persona che considera la famiglia come una specie di peso? Viceversa credo che sarebbe molto più difficile fra 10 o 15 anni. Insomma, se morte deve essere, meglio subito che non dopo un'interminabile agonia! Risposta sua: a differenza di me, che ritenevo di aver centrato gli obbiettivi della mia vita, salvo poi il dramma del tradimento e trutto quello che ne sta seguendo, lei non ha le idee chiare; capirebbe, però, se io avessi un'altra. Ok, allora, ottenuto l'avvallo di mia moglie, dovrei anch'io costruirmi una vita parallela, ma allo stesso tempo non vuole lasciarmi. Io non so cosa ci sia di più bello che tornare a casa la sera e trovare 2 bimbe che ti corrono incontro ad abbracciarti mentre esclamano: "Papa!" o "Mamma!". Talvolta penso che il nostro caso costituisca una sorta di applicazione ai sentimenti del paradosso del valore di Adam Smith: in tale ottica, traslata dall'economia, mia moglie darebbe poca importanza all'amore che provo per lei (inclusa la passione, tutt'altro che sopita da parte mia) e all'affetto che la circonda, da lei ricambiato in modo alterno e discontinuo, perché questi sentimenti, benché alla base della felicità di ogni persona, esistono in grande abbondanza nella sua vita, tanto da darli per scontati e persino come fonte di "stufia", come si dice dalle mie parti. Forse dovrebbe tornare a casa la sera e non trovare più nessuno per poterli apprezzare, in quanto, secondo quella teoria, è la scarsezza di un bene che ne fa alzare il valore ... sono certo, le testimonianze di tanti sul forum sono univoche (esemplare quella di Tinkerbell) che anche a essere finalmente libera di fare l'amante di un uomo a sua volta non libero si stuferebbe e questa finta libertà non le darebbe la felicità. Questo, da perona intelligente, credo che lo sappia anche lei, ma, non avendolo ancora provato sulla propria pelle, nutre l'aspirazione verso quel tipo di vita, come Ulisse e suoi armigeri che venivano incantati dal canto delle sirene, tentazione bella, ma fatale. Qui credo che sia la stessa cosa.
> Chiedo scusa se giro e rigiro la stessa minestra. Mi sfogo come posso e scrivere qui mi aiuta a scaricare un po' il malumore.


Forse è così.
Forse l'importanza che tu dai al vostro matrimonio e alla vostra famiglia non è condivisa da tua moglie.
Forse il suo modo di amare te e i figli è diverso dal tuo (lasciando da parte per un momento il tradimento, e ammettendo che sia pentita e che non lo rifaccia mai più) forse davvero "meno", ma è il suo modo.
Per lei, magari, carriera, amici, hobby, che ne so, hanno una importanza maggiore di quella che hanno per te.
Magari è una egoista.

Bene. Se giungi a questa conclusione, che fai?
A questo punto la decisione è tua, purtroppo. Se arrivi alla conclusione che tua moglie non è la persona che pensavi -o magari è "solo" cambiata-, che date alle cose una importanza diversa, devi capire se ti può andare bene anche così.

*A parte* -ripeto- il tradimento, non puoi fare una colpa a lei di come è e di cosa sente. Puoi solo decidere se la vuoi comunque o no.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Io penso lo sbandamento ci stia tutto, in tanti, oggigiorno. Le sirene sono tante.
Ma penso anche che se non (ri)subentra un "interesse" vero e profondo per la famiglia, per i figli, per le dinamiche famigliari, meglio separarsi.

Magari imparerà cosa vuol dire davvero essere una madre, e cosa vuol dire avere la "protezione" sociale ed emozionale di una famiglia quando sarà sola, alla presa con chat e quant'altro.

Magari no.

So che tu ti giochi la famiglia, Luigi, ma che lei non abbia ancora ritrovato il "focus" della famiglia mi sembra indubbio...forse anche tu dovresti pensare alla strada di Dave


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso lo sbandamento ci stia tutto, in tanti, oggigiorno. Le sirene sono tante.
> Ma penso anche che se non (ri)subentra un "interesse" vero e profondo per la famiglia, per i figli, per le dinamiche famigliari, meglio separarsi.
> 
> Magari imparerà cosa vuol dire davvero essere una madre, e cosa vuol dire avere la "protezione" sociale ed emozionale di una famiglia quando sarà sola, alla presa con chat e quant'altro.
> ...


 Quoto.
Quando si diventa adulti non è più concesso voler imparare a suonare la batteria perché si vuol fare il rockettaro e poi cambiare idea dopo sei mesi e voler imparare Karate. Anzi secondo me non va bane neanche a tredicianni.
Quando si è adulti e si sono fatti figli "i giochi sono fatti". L'atteggiamento insofferente adolescenziale non deve essere concesso da parte di chi dei due ha mantenuto i piedi per terra.
E' possibile separarsi non è possibile più giocare. Da adulti bisogna essere seri...suvvia!!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso lo sbandamento ci stia tutto, in tanti, oggigiorno. Le sirene sono tante.
> Ma penso anche che se non (ri)subentra un "interesse" vero e profondo per la famiglia, per i figli, per le dinamiche famigliari, meglio separarsi.
> 
> Magari imparerà cosa vuol dire davvero essere una madre, e cosa vuol dire avere la "protezione" sociale ed emozionale di una famiglia quando sarà sola, alla presa con chat e quant'altro.
> ...


quoto il grassetto


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Quando si diventa adulti non è più concesso voler imparare a suonare la batteria perché si vuol fare il rockettaro e poi cambiare idea dopo sei mesi e voler imparare Karate. Anzi secondo me non va bane neanche a tredicianni.
> Quando si è adulti e si sono fatti figli "i giochi sono fatti". L'atteggiamento insofferente adolescenziale non deve essere concesso da parte di chi dei due ha mantenuto i piedi per terra.
> E' possibile separarsi non è possibile più giocare. Da adulti bisogna essere seri...suvvia!!





Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso lo sbandamento ci stia tutto, in tanti, oggigiorno. Le sirene sono tante.
> Ma penso anche che se non (ri)subentra un "interesse" vero e profondo per la famiglia, per i figli, per le dinamiche famigliari, meglio separarsi.
> 
> Magari imparerà cosa vuol dire davvero essere una madre, e cosa vuol dire avere la "protezione" sociale ed emozionale di una famiglia quando sarà sola, alla presa con chat e quant'altro.
> ...



Mà... che "non si dovrebbe" sentire e pensare in un certo modo, posso anche essere d'accordo.

Ma in pratica, nella realtà di Luigi...
*Se lui non riesce più ad essere sereno, dico anche io "separati".*

Ma se riesce a trovare una tranquillità per lui sufficiente, fino a che la moglie non trascura i figli, li segue e fa la madre, pur in mezzo al lavoro e quant'altro, fino a che si mantiene fedele, fino a che fa la sua parte in casa...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà... che "non si dovrebbe" sentire e pensare in un certo modo, posso anche essere d'accordo.
> 
> Ma in pratica, nella realtà di Luigi...
> *Se lui non riesce più ad essere sereno, dico anche io "separati".*
> ...


 
maddai! lo leggi sereno?

se il traditore fa la sua parte in casa.......  (?)   


ma chi se ne frega della sua parte

se il tradito ama, prova a ricostruire
ma se non è possibile "svegliare" il traditore
ricostruire l'amore
chi te lo fa fare di rinunciare per il resto della vita?

ah bello!!!!

non sei l'unico pesce e il mare è grande

il mio amore e la mia dignità valgono più di te


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai! lo leggi sereno?
> 
> se il traditore fa la sua parte in casa.......  (?)
> 
> ...



Non lo leggo sereno, ma l'equilibrio potrebbe essere trovato col tempo.

Io non parlo "a favore di lei" ma per "loro", o meglio per lui.

Il mio pensiero, che forse non ho espresso bene, è: cerca di capire come è lei davvero, adesso, e quello che sei disposto ad accettare, quali sono i tuoi bisogni e le tue aspettative.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non lo leggo sereno, ma l'equilibrio potrebbe essere trovato col tempo.
> 
> Io non parlo "a favore di lei" ma per "loro", o meglio per lui.
> 
> Il mio pensiero, che forse non ho espresso bene, è: cerca di capire come è lei davvero, adesso, e quello che sei disposto ad accettare, quali sono i tuoi bisogni e le tue aspettative.


ti dirò

per mesi (anni) mi ha terrificato l'idea che il risultato dei miei pensieri, del mio dolore, della mia fatica, dello sforzo per reprimere la rabbia o almeno indirizzarla verso obiettivi che fossero meno devastanti per me e per NOI ecc. ecc. potesse essere che lui ...

scegliesse me, ma non per amore


TERRIFICATA
più che terrorizzata 
avvolta in un terrore che ti paralizza 

quel pensiero a volte mi coglie ancora
e mi chiedo:

chi mi dice che non sia così
che io non stia vivendo una recita d'amore indotta da una valutazione di comodo e convenienza, da convenzione sociale, dal "chi lascia la via vecchia per la nuova ...", dall'accidenti che gli piglia ma comunque non amore

e credo che se un giorno capissi o credessi di capire che così è stato, la furia che sono sostanzialmente riuscita a sopire sarebbe solo una pallida ombra di quella che lo investirebbe


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso lo sbandamento ci stia tutto, in tanti, oggigiorno. Le sirene sono tante.
> Ma penso anche che se non (ri)subentra un "interesse" vero e profondo per la famiglia, per i figli, per le dinamiche famigliari, meglio separarsi.
> 
> Magari imparerà cosa vuol dire davvero essere una madre, e cosa vuol dire avere la "protezione" sociale ed emozionale di una famiglia quando sarà sola, alla presa con chat e quant'altro.
> ...


 Quoto, la risposta che ti ha dato (se vuoi trovarti un'altra io capirei..) non è proprio compatibile che "la voglia" di ricostruire il rapporto.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dirò
> 
> per mesi (anni) mi ha terrificato l'idea che il risultato dei miei pensieri, del mio dolore, della mia fatica, dello sforzo per reprimere la rabbia o almeno indirizzarla verso obiettivi che fossero meno devastanti per me e per NOI ecc. ecc. potesse essere che lui ...
> 
> ...


Capisco....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> t
> chi mi dice che non sia così
> che io non stia vivendo una recita d'amore indotta da una valutazione di comodo e convenienza, da convenzione sociale, dal "chi lascia la via vecchia per la nuova ...", dall'accidenti che gli piglia ma comunque non amore



Se ti può essere di consolazione, per me non è stato così. Ho avuto paura di perdere mio marito per la mia stupidità, e sono ricorsa in casa come nel porto felice di un vero amore. Non rimpiango assolutamente nulla e non sto in casa per comodità, ma per vero amore per la mia famiglia.Non tornerei mai indietro!!:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se ti può essere di consolazione, per me non è stato così. Ho avuto paura di perdere mio marito per la mia stupidità, e sono ricorsa in casa come nel porto felice di un vero amore. Non rimpiango assolutamente nulla e non sto in casa per comodità, ma per vero amore per la mia famiglia.Non tornerei mai indietro!!:unhappy::unhappy:


 
grazie Verena

normalmente sono convinta che sia così

ma certe volte sale l'angoscia

in fondo la vicenda è ancora fresca


----------



## dave.one (10 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la storia di Giuma e mi sento male per lei. Quando leggo queste vicende, mi viene naturale chiedermi: farò la stessa fine? L'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa - già perché, come aveva acutamente profetizzato Daniele mesi fa - io ho smarrito il mio equilibrio e vivo perennemente fra alti e bassi, cioé fra momenti in cui penso che ce la faremo a risollevarci e altri in cui ho l'impressione di avere messo in atto una specie di accanimento terapeutico che tiene in vita artificiosamente la nostra vita di coppia pesantemente e forse irrimediabilmente malata. Dunque, dicevo, l'altra sera ero in un momento di bassa, perché da diversi giorni vedevo mia moglie solo presa dalle sue vicende di lavoro e dalla sua smania di tirarsi prima di recarsi in ufficio, e allora le ho detto chiaro e tondo, e non è certo la prima volta, che se ha intenzione di trovarsi un altro, di iniziare un'altra vita, lontano da questa famiglia così opprimente che la distrae dalla vocazione di dedicare al lavoro e a quell'ambiente (dove ricordo che gira anche il suo ex amante) il 100% delle sue energie, basta che me lo dica subito, perché a 40 anni, e a 6 mesi dall'aver saputo quello che aveva combinato alle mie spalle giusto a partire da un anno fa, quando era stata via una settimana con il suo collega - che bella ricorrenza da festeggiare ogni anno! - , io mi sentirei la forza per iniziare a vivere da solo, riorganizzare la vita. Certo, questo sarebbe devastante per le nostre 2 piccole, ma che si può fare con una persona che considera la famiglia come una specie di peso? Viceversa credo che sarebbe molto più difficile fra 10 o 15 anni. Insomma, se morte deve essere, meglio subito che non dopo un'interminabile agonia! Risposta sua: a differenza di me, che ritenevo di aver centrato gli obbiettivi della mia vita, salvo poi il dramma del tradimento e trutto quello che ne sta seguendo, lei non ha le idee chiare; capirebbe, però, se io avessi un'altra. Ok, allora, ottenuto l'avvallo di mia moglie, dovrei anch'io costruirmi una vita parallela, ma allo stesso tempo non vuole lasciarmi. Io non so cosa ci sia di più bello che tornare a casa la sera e trovare 2 bimbe che ti corrono incontro ad abbracciarti mentre esclamano: "Papa!" o "Mamma!". Talvolta penso che il nostro caso costituisca una sorta di applicazione ai sentimenti del paradosso del valore di Adam Smith: in tale ottica, traslata dall'economia, mia moglie darebbe poca importanza all'amore che provo per lei (inclusa la passione, tutt'altro che sopita da parte mia) e all'affetto che la circonda, da lei ricambiato in modo alterno e discontinuo, perché questi sentimenti, benché alla base della felicità di ogni persona, esistono in grande abbondanza nella sua vita, tanto da darli per scontati e persino come fonte di "stufia", come si dice dalle mie parti. Forse dovrebbe tornare a casa la sera e non trovare più nessuno per poterli apprezzare, in quanto, secondo quella teoria, è la scarsezza di un bene che ne fa alzare il valore ... sono certo, le testimonianze di tanti sul forum sono univoche (esemplare quella di Tinkerbell) che anche a essere finalmente libera di fare l'amante di un uomo a sua volta non libero si stuferebbe e questa finta libertà non le darebbe la felicità. Questo, da perona intelligente, credo che lo sappia anche lei, ma, non avendolo ancora provato sulla propria pelle, nutre l'aspirazione verso quel tipo di vita, come Ulisse e suoi armigeri che venivano incantati dal canto delle sirene, tentazione bella, ma fatale. Qui credo che sia la stessa cosa.
> Chiedo scusa se giro e rigiro la stessa minestra. Mi sfogo come posso e scrivere qui mi aiuta a scaricare un po' il malumore.


Ciao.
Non ricordo per quale ragione tu abbia deciso di rimanere in famiglia nonostante il tradimento, ma sicuramente un ottimo, valido motivo c'era, ed è forse quello che, al momento, stai cercando di tenere bene a mente per "non mollare".
E' chiaro che lo stato in cui riversa il rapporto tra te e tua moglie non ti aiuta di sicuro a tenere sempre duro per poter andare avanti, giorno dopo giorno, cercando di smussare quegli alti e bassi di cui parli.
Ti posso dire una cosa: fra poco io me ne andrò da casa mia, ed i miei figli sicuramente mi vedranno ancora, ma non con la stessa frequenza. L'unica cosa che mi importa veramente, è che i loro occhi, domani, quando sanno che papà li prende con se per passare il fine settimana insieme, oppure se la mattina li porta a scuola, siano quelli sereni, spensierati, allegri, sorridenti; cioè, quegli stessi occhi che mi guardano così oggi. Ed io cercherò di impegnare tutto me stesso perché ciò sia sempre così.
Il resto, ad onor del vero, passa in secondo piano, poiché non c'è felicità più grande di quella che tu stesso puoi trasmettere agli altri. Se la persona che "ami" non ti da felicità, ma te la ruba, non permetterle di farlo, soprattutto per i tuoi bimbi. E' disumano.
Questo per dirti cosa? Che la felicità di un bambino è smisurata in confronto a quella di un adulto, poiché spontanea e scevra da condizionamenti. Quindi, fai qualunque cosa perché sia sempre così, perché non ci siano più "bassi" nella tua vita, o che siano ridotti all'osso; ne gioveranno tutti, ed un domani, veramente, vivrai di rendita.
Spero che, pur avendo affrontato il problema in maniera distinta, potremo comunque godere in futuro delle stesse identiche fortune.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dirò
> 
> per mesi (anni) mi ha terrificato l'idea che il risultato dei miei pensieri, del mio dolore, della mia fatica, dello sforzo per reprimere la rabbia o almeno indirizzarla verso obiettivi che fossero meno devastanti per me e per NOI ecc. ecc. potesse essere che lui ...
> 
> ...


 :loso::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amarax (11 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se ti può essere di consolazione, per me non è stato così. Ho avuto paura di perdere mio marito per la mia stupidità, e sono ricorsa in casa come nel porto felice di un vero amore. Non rimpiango assolutamente nulla e non sto in casa per comodità, ma per vero amore per la mia famiglia.Non tornerei mai indietro!!:unhappy::unhappy:


 
Questa sei tu ed è bellissimo quello che dici e scrivi e pensi.
Ma, non hai mai un attimo di nostalgia per lo stato di favola che vivevi?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Questa sei tu ed è bellissimo quello che dici e scrivi e pensi.
> Ma, non hai mai un attimo di nostalgia per lo stato di favola che vivevi?


Sarà che la vita mi ha dato tante di quelle mazzate (tra lavoro salute e altro) negli ultimi anni, ma lo stato "favolistico" non solo non lo rimpiango, mi fa sinceramente orrore:mexican:

Comunque a dire il vero per me è durato pochissimo: dopo un mese e mezzo, avevo già i primi, irrefrenabili dubbi. Ma mi rendo conto che non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Amarax (11 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sarà che la vita mi ha dato tante di quelle mazzate (tra lavoro salute e altro) negli ultimi anni, ma lo stato "favolistico" non solo non lo rimpiango, mi fa sinceramente orrore:mexican:
> 
> Comunque a dire il vero per me è durato pochissimo: dopo un mese e mezzo, avevo già i primi, irrefrenabili dubbi. Ma mi rendo conto che non siamo tutti uguali.


 
E' stata solo una sbandata...per la quale hai sofferto a dismisura considerando la brevità dell'accaduto e quello che hai fatto per recuperare.

Chissà fay come sta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' stata solo una sbandata...per la quale hai sofferto a dismisura considerando la brevità dell'accaduto e quello che hai fatto per recuperare.
> 
> Chissà fay come sta...


 Ho avuto notizie qualche mese fa. E' contenta. Ha l'uomo che voleva e ha una separazione serena.


----------



## Fabry (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto notizie qualche mese fa. E' contenta. Ha l'uomo che voleva e ha una separazione serena.



Prima di leggere il tuo post, ho pensato che Fay avrebbe risolto positivamente la sua situazione.....e credo di sapere anche il perché....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Prima di leggere il tuo post, ho pensato che Fay avrebbe risolto positivamente la sua situazione.....e credo di sapere anche il perché....


 Diciamo che le condizioni socioeconomiche hanno aiutato.


----------



## Fabry (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diciamo che le condizioni socioeconomiche hanno aiutato.



Quello ha aiutato, ma è la lucidità e la determinazione di Fay che hanno permesso la svolta.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto notizie qualche mese fa. E' contenta. Ha l'uomo che voleva e ha una separazione serena.


maddai

ma che bello, mi fa davvero piacere!!!

( che brava che  sei a mantenere i contatti)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> maddai
> 
> ma che bello, mi fa davvero piacere!!!
> 
> ( che brava che sei a mantenere i contatti)


 Un sms ogni tanto...
Con Fay avevo un bel rapporto. Ora sta bene e, giustamente, vive la sua vita.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' stata solo una sbandata...per la quale hai sofferto a dismisura considerando la brevità dell'accaduto e quello che hai fatto per recuperare.
> 
> Chissà fay come sta...


FAY starà mille volte meglio di noi! Comunque la pensavo in questi giorni, Fay se ci sei batti un colpo!!!:carneval::carneval:

P.S. E' vero che ci ho sofferto a dismisura. Ma per il "tradimento" fatto a me stessa...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Quello ha aiutato, ma è la lucidità e la determinazione di Fay che hanno permesso la svolta.


secondo me è tutto da vedere. Il suo contesto è così, altri cosà.


----------



## Amarax (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> FAY starà mille volte meglio di noi! Comunque la pensavo in questi giorni, Fay se ci sei batti un colpo!!!:carneval::carneval:
> 
> P.S. E' vero che ci ho sofferto a dismisura. Ma per il "tradimento" fatto a me stessa...


 
Spesso lo sento. ma credo tu possa perdonarti :angelo:


----------



## Fabry (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me è tutto da vedere. Il suo contesto è così, altri cosà.




Direi che questo è ovvio, ciò non toglie che Fay abbia voluto ed attuato quello che voleva con determinazione.....poi che l'abbia azzeccata o no, ai posteri l'ardua sentenza....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Direi che questo è ovvio, ciò non toglie che Fay abbia voluto ed attuato quello che voleva con determinazione.....poi che l'abbia azzeccata o no, ai posteri l'ardua sentenza....


Non era questo il profilo che sottolineavo.
Chiunque di noi può volere qualunque cosa, ma il bilancio costi - benefici (specie se i costi sono quelli che ricadono sulle persone che amiamo...) ciascuno da solo li fa nel suo cuoricino....


----------



## Amarax (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non era questo il profilo che sottolineavo.
> *Chiunque di noi può volere qualunque cosa, ma il bilancio costi - benefici (specie se i costi sono quelli che ricadono sulle persone che amiamo...) ciascuno da solo li fa nel suo cuoricino*....


  chi ci pensa, sì.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Fabry (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non era questo il profilo che sottolineavo.
> Chiunque di noi può volere qualunque cosa, ma il bilancio costi - benefici (specie se i costi sono quelli che ricadono sulle persone che amiamo...) ciascuno da solo li fa nel suo cuoricino....



Infatti, io mi riferivo esclusivamente a quelli che erano i suoi desideri.

Scusa Verena non avevo capito che intendessi altre problematiche


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Infatti, io mi riferivo esclusivamente a quelli che erano i suoi desideri.
> 
> Scusa Verena non avevo capito che intendessi altre problematiche


Guarda, e al tempo lo dissi a Fay, io ammiro molto la sua determinazione, la sua vitalità. Donne così sono difficili da stoppare.

Se lei nella sua marcia a tappe forzate ha "travolto" altre sensibilità, non sta certo a noi a) saperlo, b) giudicarlo, ma qualche dubbio onestamente viene. Non tanto in relazione all'amante (vecchio marpione) o al marito (pure lui navigato uomo di mondo) ma ad altre situazioni che lei ben aveva descritto.

Ma qui mi fermo perché mi sembra scorretto parlare della sua storia in sua assenza, se vorrà aggiornarci, l'aspettiamo a braccia aperte!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda, e al tempo lo dissi a Fay, io ammiro molto la sua determinazione, la sua vitalità. Donne così sono difficili da stoppare.
> 
> Se lei nella sua marcia a tappe forzate ha "travolto" altre sensibilità, non sta certo a noi a) saperlo, b) giudicarlo, ma qualche dubbio onestamente viene. Non tanto in relazione all'amante (vecchio marpione) o al marito (pure lui navigato uomo di mondo) ma ad altre situazioni che lei ben aveva descritto.
> 
> Ma qui mi fermo perché mi sembra scorretto parlare della sua storia in sua assenza, se vorrà aggiornarci, l'aspettiamo a braccia aperte!:mrgreen:



Concordo e mi fermo pure io. :up:


----------

